# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 09/01/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *We’ve gotten to know John Cena pretty well over the last 12 years, but we’ve never seen him unleash the kind of aggression he used to lay waste to The Wyatt Family last Monday night. Brock Lesnar, you’ve been put on notice.
> 
> As the Cenation leader remains laser-focused on prying the WWE World Heavyweight Title from The Beast Incarnate’s clutches at Night of Champions, what can the WWE Universe expect this week on Raw? WWE.com has some ideas.*














> _*Chris Jericho has a long and well-documented history with Randy Orton, making this week’s special edition of “The Highlight Reel” must-see television! What hard-hitting questions await The Viper? Can Y2J maintain control when WWE’s Apex Predator hits the ring for this anticipated interview? Jerichoholics, be sure you’ve got some fresh batteries in your light-up jackets for this one! *_














> _*John Cena might be known as one of the most jocular and kind-hearted Superstars on the current WWE roster, but don’t forget that Cena has also embodied “Ruthless Aggression” since his 2002 SmackDown debut. Last week on Raw, we saw Cena utterly dismantle The Wyatt Family — yes, that Wyatt Family — with unprecedented ferocity. Those who criticized Cena’s decision to invoke his rematch clause against Brock Lesnar at Night of Champions were silenced as Cena stood tall over The Eater of Worlds and his formidable disciples.
> 
> Whether or not The Beast Incarnate got the message Cena delivered last week remains to be seen, but the Cenation leader’s just getting started. What will be Cena’s next message to the WWE World Heavyweight Champion?*_














> _*AJ Lee is like a box of chocolates — you never know what you’re going to get. After confusing Divas Champion Paige with an awkward hug and an unusual kiss on the hand last Monday night, AJ presented her “friend” with a heart-shaped box full of sweet treats on SmackDown that ultimately left a bad taste in the titleholder’s mouth. The Divas Champion spit out one of AJ’s gifted goodies, which was met by AJ’s creepiest gaze since, well, Monday night. Just what the heck is going on between these “frenemies”? *_














> _*You’ve done it now, Seth. One week after taking out Dean Ambrose with a hellacious Curb Stomp onto cinder blocks, Rollins incurred the wrath of Roman Reigns, who crashed Kane and Rollins’ disrespectful “eulogy” for the missing former Shield member. Later in the night, in a poetic act of retribution, Reigns nearly beheaded Mr. Money in the Bank when he hurled a cinder block at Rollins’ skull! The Architect might have escaped the powerhouse this week, but there will come a time when Reigns will make Rollins pay for his treachery. Will we see Reigns get his hands on his former “brother” Monday night? *_














> _*“I wish you died in the womb!”
> 
> These are words that no sibling should ever say to another, but they crossed Nikki Bella’s lips with unsettling ease last Monday night when she lambasted her sobbing sister during a failed attempt to reconcile their crumbling relationship. Now, it’s clear the rift between The Bella Twins is far more severe than a mere family squabble, and neither Nikki nor Brie will ever be the same again.
> 
> ...


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

'We’ve gotten to know John Cena pretty well over the last 12 years, but we’ve never seen him unleash the kind of aggression he used to lay waste to The Wyatt Family last Monday night. Brock Lesnar, you’ve been put on notice.'

:cena4

Hopefully a good show, probably not.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

:maury Wyatt is done.First it appears Jericho has moved on from him just like that to start a fresh program with Orton, leaving the feud at 1-1. Plus getting decimated last week wasn't enough, they are verbally decimating him here too :Jordan


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice to see you make a raw thread Starbuck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton on Jericho's Highlight Reel. Only reason I'm tuning in after last week's disaster of a show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So is this Wyatt /Jericho feud done? Waste of Wyatts time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They really havn't a clue have they.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

If the let friggin Reigns pin Rollins.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol, what a completely missable show


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

This could the most hilarious show if Cena goes on a eating binge with another superstar like Sandow or Ziggler( even BOTH), they no sell Jericho Wyatt, and they let Reigns pin Rollins :maury
Hilarious, i'm not watching till NOC though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

First Raw I'm watching live in about a month :mark: Looking forward to it, even though it's probably going to be garbage.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I bet John Cena will go on about how he's being targeted by the Authority, and how he will not stand down, possibly confronting them.

There will be more garbage involving the Bella twits, and apparently Jericho has time to interview people he was doing nothing with.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It can't be any worse than last weeks show, can it be?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder, If HHH is going to do this again on RAW lol?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel better have a match or I'm going to break my nose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Glad to hear Jericho is potentially moving on. His work with Bray Wyatt is all to shit now anyway. 

NoC
Reigns vs Rollins
Jericho vs Orton 

is what it is looking like, and I support fully lol. 

Jericho might be that missing B+ player to be in my dream survivor series match up with B+ vs A+ ... I can dream can't I?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to the Highlight Reel, and it looks like we'll be getting a Jericho/Orton fued. Maybe Wyatt will crash the Highlight Reel and attack Jericho. Also looking forward to what will happen between Reigns and Rollins. 

That's about it really. I wish Lesnar was going to be on RAW to confront Cena, but that won't be the case. I'm also hoping the Wyatts look strong this week.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Holiday Raws are always boring.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JerichoH20 said:


> 'We’ve gotten to know John Cena pretty well over the last 12 years, but we’ve never seen him unleash the kind of aggression he used to lay waste to The Wyatt Family last Monday night. Brock Lesnar, you’ve been put on notice.'
> 
> :cena4
> 
> Hopefully a good show, probably not.


Yeah, I remember Cena beating the shit out of Swagger two years ago during his feud with Kane. Not really all that impressed with Cena's "aggressive" side. Hopefully the show is decent, going to be hard to top last week's awfulness.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking forward to The Great John Cena Feast of 2014.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait for tomorrow where they'll say "We've never seen John like this" Even though we just did last week.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

To me paige and aj should of been the highlight reel.
That would be far better than hearing/seeing mono-man [Note i do like orton].

Im just sayin!!!


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

chosequin said:


> I wonder, If HHH is going to do this again on RAW lol?


:lmao

Hope so, this video never gets old. Would love a part 2.

Poor Wyatt, he's getting buried. It looks like they're even moving Jericho on from him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> :maury Wyatt is done.First it appears Jericho has moved on from him just like that to start a fresh program with Orton, leaving the feud at 1-1. Plus getting decimated last week wasn't enough, they are verbally decimating him here too :Jordan


It wasn't a burial, they said.

:ti


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like another boring Raw I'll have to skip.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> we saw Cena utterly dismantle The Wyatt Family — yes, that Wyatt Family — with unprecedented ferocity.


I hate you Vince

20hrs till shit hits the fan again


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

After the shambles of a show last week don't expect much this week either.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> I wonder, If HHH is going to do this again on RAW lol?


I did smirk at this. But what if no fucker, like all your 'mark' friends, buys the Network eh Trips, and its also ironic considering how much you push all this media shit on us.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Skipping Raw for two weeks in a row.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for tonight


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

chosequin said:


> I wonder, If HHH is going to do this again on RAW lol?


I'd rather see Homie Hunter


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmm i probably shouldn't stay up til 4:15am to watch, even though I probably will. Sometimes episodes of raw that I have little expectation for turn out to be good though, we'll see


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

> John Cena might be known as one of the most jocular and kind-hearted Superstars on the current WWE roster, but don’t forget that Cena has also embodied “Ruthless Aggression” since his 2002 SmackDown debut. Last week on Raw, we saw Cena utterly dismantle The Wyatt Family — yes, that Wyatt Family — with unprecedented ferocity. Those who criticized Cena’s decision to invoke his rematch clause against Brock Lesnar at Night of Champions were silenced as Cena stood tall over The Eater of Worlds and his formidable disciples.
> 
> Whether or not The Beast Incarnate got the message Cena delivered last week remains to be seen, but the Cenation leader’s just getting started. What will be Cena’s next message to the WWE World Heavyweight Champion?












Time for another Cena-fest.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Interested to see how the crowd reacts to Seth. It doesn't seem like WWE visits Iowa very often. Will Des Moines show him some Iowa love? If so, will Seth play it up or does he say something disparaging about them to try and get them to turn?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

As posted in another thread, this is what will happen.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So Cena to probably talk about how he wont ever give up and then use more midcard talent to show how aggressive he can be like "never before"... A Jeritron segment with Orton that will probably be bad because of Orton... The bellas feud that no one cares about... Really the only thing that I care to watch is the Rollins and Reigns thing.

Looks like a RAW to skip. They better come up with something better than this in a week from now since the regular football season is starting up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Watching mainly for...

AJ Lee

Jack/Bo

and Orton's return. :mark:


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Will watch until I'm bored as I'm quite tired tonight. Hopefully will last until 130 unlike last week :cool2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Watching mainly for...
> 
> AJ Lee
> 
> ...












The debut of rapper Orton :banderas


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

Probably won't watch tonight. I want to, but I just don't think I can handle it atm. Last week was utterly awful and there's just nothing going on right now that piques my interest. I don't hate the Bella feud but it's not going to make me tune in, Jack/Bo could be fun but it'll no doubt be a 10 second segment. Ridiculously over Cena at this point, don't even have the energy to hate him anymore. I really just want him to go away. Zero interest in seeing him squash another talent tonight to show his super duper aggressive side even though no matter how many times he tenses and shakes and goes red in the face, he'll always look utterly pathetic in the wake of Brock Lesnar. Speaking of Lesnar, he's not there to make me watch either! No Ambrose, not really interested in Rollins/Reigns. Jericho had my interest but has lost it with how god damn boring he's been since his return and his highlight reel will be awful tonight. Only program that will get air time that I like is Paige/AJ and that's getting tiresome now!

So yeah, this one gets a skip from me.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

First time in ages I can watch live again! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

I Miss Ambrose :mcgee1

I Know Ill Watch But Jesus Christ I Dont Know How Much Long More Of This Shit I Can Take :smokey2


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

dont think i cba watching for a good while, will just skim through, the show is barely watchable as it is

No Brock
no ambrose
Wyatt is directionless


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wait, is there a Orton/Jericho feud that's started/going to be started? Or is it just a random Highlight Reel?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Yknow, I just can't take aggressive Cena seriously when he's decked out in a bunch of his own brightly colored cartoony gear. Give him some black tights, ditch the wristbands for tape a la CM Punk / Triple H, make him look cool. Much easier to believe a guy is a badass when he looks the part too.

But yeah, nothing in this show appeals to me other than perhaps the Jericho/Orton segment since I'm a fan of Orton, but I'll watch as usual regardless.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

7 more hours...I can't wait until raw


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe Cena- Heyman today? :mark:


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Wait, is there a Orton/Jericho feud that's started/going to be started? Or is it just a random Highlight Reel?


I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Yknow, I just can't take aggressive Cena seriously when he's decked out in a bunch of his own brightly colored cartoony gear. Give him some black tights, ditch the wristbands for tape a la CM Punk / Triple H, make him look cool. Much easier to believe a guy is a badass when he looks the part too.
> 
> But yeah, nothing in this show appeals to me other than perhaps the Jericho/Orton segment since I'm a fan of Orton, but I'll watch as usual regardless.


In b4 new gear demonstrating his new 'attitude'


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It wasn't a burial, they said.
> 
> :ti


I'm not even talking about the Cena Wyatt feud which was somewhat competitve but everything afterwards. He's 1-1 against Jericho for fs :lol
And jericho isn't even gone, he's here but he just don't care enough now to continue his argument with Wyatt. He just moved on, that's the worst case 



:ti


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Love when people come to post in here saying "Not watching tonight this product sucks right now" thanks for sharing


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> In b4 new gear demonstrating his new 'attitude'


Watch him come out in a fucking Mauve shirt with a cartoony drawing of his face on it but the eyebrows are furrowed.fpalm
"Oh man, it's Cena like we've never seen him before!" :lawler


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

chosequin said:


> I wonder, If HHH is going to do this again on RAW lol?


thats the GOAT heel I love! :bow


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Aha! The feud we've all been waiting for!

Orton/Jericho.

:bean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> I'm not even talking about the Cena Wyatt feud which was somewhat competitve but everything afterwards. He's 1-1 against Jericho for fs :lol
> And jericho isn't even gone, he's here but he just don't care enough now to continue his argument with Wyatt. He just moved on, that's the worst case
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm just referring to the folks who said that after feuding with Cena, he would be "elevated." Yeah, uh, so much for that.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I smell a epic promo from heyman on cena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like Zeb will probably be returning tonight. Hoping there's no dissension between them or disbandment or dumb angle. Just keep 'em together like before. Gonna miss Swagger promoing for himself, though.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I skipped last weeks RAW (well I watch the opening segment and the just gave up). I probably will do the same again this week.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

TheatricalEssence said:


> I skipped last weeks RAW (well I watch the opening segment and the just gave up). I probably will do the same again this week.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Uh, no Ambrose... Not worth staying up to 4am, I'll just tape it tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the highlight reel with Jericho and Orton, although it does seem odd that the Jericho/Wyatt feud has seemingly been dropped.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

and now we resume my weekly "I want to put my face in Stephs butt" lamentation


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Loquacious said:


> and now we resume my weekly "I want to put my face in Stephs butt" lamentation


You sharing a spot with HHH's schnoz


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

and we're both getting buried


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Raw in Des Moines tonight, orton loves Des Moines :

http://youtu.be/nrE4Ge_5XHE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW tonight can't be any worse than last week.. I mean....I hope it ain't :|


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Gonna be a good show. Hopefully.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Autority + trolling = Great show.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So when the fuck is this Authority angle going to end? Like this shit is so stale and played out.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

this is installed, not going anywhere unless HHH and Steph elect to take a step back


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

rpags71 said:


> Raw in Des Moines tonight, orton loves Des Moines :
> 
> http://youtu.be/nrE4Ge_5XHE


I almost forgot about that...:jordan5


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I almost forgot about that...:jordan5


They should let him freestyle in his promos, he's hilarious


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG ... when was that? lol, was it on smack down and they edited it out? lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> OMG ... when was that? lol, was it on smack down and they edited it out? lol


It was during the commercial break for his match with Christian on Smackdown in February. The German edition of the show still had it aired, though.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Gonna be a good show. Hopefully.


Hopefully...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> It was during the commercial break for his match with Christian on Smackdown in February. The German edition of the show still had it aired, though.


::: Randy needs to be let loose, that is bloody hilarious.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Any reason why orton hates Des Moines?


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Any reason why orton hates Des Moines?


Cause it was snowing outside


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Orton - Jericho segment.

Orton cheap shots Jericho, Reigns make the save.

Orton and Wyatt vs Jericho and Reigns.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We gettin a Brock taped promo or na?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> Orton - Jericho segment.
> 
> Orton cheap shots Jericho, Reigns make the save.
> 
> Orton and Wyatt vs Jericho and Reigns.


:wee-bey

What about rollins/kane?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> :wee-bey
> 
> What about rollins/kane?


Or Rollins instead of Bray. Would be predictable anyway.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 5 Min.

TONIGHT IN #wwedesmoines #RAW @RealJackSwagger & ME ARE LOOKING FOR MR. BO JANGLES @TheBoDallas...BOLIEVE IN THAT!! @WWE @JCLayfield

:lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Cause it was snowing outside


That's top level heel work from orton then.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Zeb is stealing roman's catchphrase there


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 5 Min.
> 
> TONIGHT IN #wwedesmoines #RAW @RealJackSwagger & ME ARE LOOKING FOR MR. BO JANGLES @TheBoDallas...BOLIEVE IN THAT!! @WWE @JCLayfield
> 
> :lol


A Colter/Bo Dallas promo? At least we know one segment of the show's going to be good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 5 Min.
> 
> TONIGHT IN #wwedesmoines #RAW @RealJackSwagger & ME ARE LOOKING FOR MR. BO JANGLES @TheBoDallas...BOLIEVE IN THAT!! @WWE @JCLayfield
> 
> :lol


:lel

Actually pretty excited to see Zeb rip on him.

Gonna miss Swagger promoing, though.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hopefully the show will be good tonight. As a whole, the last few RAWs have been pretty lackluster imo.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 5 Min.
> 
> TONIGHT IN #wwedesmoines #RAW @RealJackSwagger & ME ARE LOOKING FOR MR. BO JANGLES @TheBoDallas...BOLIEVE IN THAT!! @WWE @JCLayfield
> 
> :lol


Honestly Zeb vs Bo is going to be funnier than most of the stuff that's _supposed_ to be funny...see: Adam Rose


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TJQ said:


> Hopefully the show will be good tonight. As a whole, the last few RAWs have been pretty lackluster imo.


No Ambrose = another lackluster Raw.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Only a few more mins left then it will be time for raw


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

I can just imagine how shitty this RAW will be, maybe even shittier than last week.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe we'll get some promotion for Total Divas, it's starts really soon i think.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Zeb/bo should be good if given time, they should have a debate.....now that would be something to watch.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I promised myself after last week RAW that i wont tune in until NOC but here i am ,2:30AM sitting in the dark and feeling exited that pre-show will start in a minute even tough i have to work tomorrow. Cant understand why am i doing this to myself.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> I can just imagine how shitty this RAW will be, maybe even shittier than last week.


I was thinking something similar.. If I nap now maybe I can make it through the first two hours. but I think it's going to put me to sleep at some point and time anyway. :agree:



KakeRock said:


> I promised myself after last week RAW that i wont tune in until NOC but here i am ,2:30AM sitting in the dark and feeling exited that pre-show will start in a minute even tough i have to work tomorrow. Cant understand why am i doing this to myself.


I think a good bit of self loathing and a lot of habit and programming, at least for me anyway. :lol
The WWE seem to be masters at leaving just enough hope for better things that we hang on, even though we should really know better.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Growing up Bella segment
fpalm
:Jordan


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope Rusev and Axel are in the first hour. I have school tomorrow.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

for anyone looking for an alternative, the Saved By The Bell tv movie is on tonight as well


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here what is see happen on raw tonight.

Orton vs Jericho.

Jack swagger vs BO Dalles


Bries bells vs rose mended

Mark henry vs Luke harper.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


:maury:


Seriously might give this a miss tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


I kind of.. sort of.. applaud them for trying to get the ladies division more attention..
But this was *NOT* the way..
Not one little tiny tiny bit the way.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

ZEB/BO DALLAS?? :mark: Please! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


:trips7


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


Nikki Bella go beat down Bries bella


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Loquacious said:


> for anyone looking for an alternative, the Saved By The Bell tv movie is on tonight as well


Trust me, Raw is getting cut off the moment it comes on :maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 2 Min.

TONIGHT: @IAmJericho kicks off #RAW LIVE with The #HighlightReel, with @RandyOrton, at 8/7 CT on @USA_Network!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


Just when think it couldn't get any worse fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HEYMAN PROMO!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wondering if I should watch Raw, Sleep, Or continue playing Dark Souls.

Because literally nothing interests me on the show.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a feeling that Cena will lose to Brock via DQ from the Wyatts interfering.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoping for a Paige squash match over Jamie Noble


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Falcao to make his debut tonight anyone?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The problem with Brie/Nikki is that they're getting way too much exposure and heavily depending on skills that neither of them have. Why are they cutting 10+ minute promos when they're mediocre at best? Makes no sense. Give them shorter segments, don't have them open/close shows, and focus more on the physical altercations than anything else.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


:lmao wow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This storyline just needs to end.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This bella twins thing sucks

Do I have to watch Total Divas to get it?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> Only a few more mins left then it will be time for raw



Oh, damn I thought we were waiting for smackdown. Thanx


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope Nikki insults the fat crowd again. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Oh, damn I thought we were waiting for smackdown. Thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol, watta dick :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho is opening the show. I'm okay with this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh so Roman/Orton feud is still going

k


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


Wow what an excellent segment planned that's surely gonna draw 4.0 ratings.



Spoiler: spoiler



:lol not really


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh yeah, this is going to be an amazing RAW. :maury


Raw is Cringeworthy I guess. Better get the scotch.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bries Bella go to try get her sister reunion with her.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I bet you all $25 Internet money that the authority starts the show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That tag match should be alright.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jobico to put over Orton at NOC... callin it now,


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Parker said:


> I bet you all $25 Internet money that the authority starts the show


thanks for the internet money pal


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sheamus and Ziggler vs Miz and Cesaro. bama


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Parker said:


> I bet you all $25 Internet money that the authority starts the show


Where's my interweb money? Cause Y2J and Orton is starting the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 1 Min.

LIVE TONIGHT on @WWE #RAW: IC Champion @HEELZiggler & US Champion @WWESheamus take on @WWECesaro & @MikeTheMiz 

could be GOAT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and people don't want scripted promos
fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WELL U KNOW SOMETHING ZIG MAN" never do that again, Sheamus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Parker said:


> I bet you all $25 Internet money that the authority starts the show


I'll take that bet because I know Jericho is opening the show with Orton. Can't wait to take your moneyz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> and people don't want scripted promos
> fpalm


Why would we? They're awful.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

WWE trademarked the name of my favorite streaming site! Those bastards :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> "WELL U KNOW SOMETHING ZIG MAN" never do that again, Sheamus.


I honestly thought he called him 'pinkman'.

Meh, could have been a worse nickname. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Why would we? They're awful.


you not watching the preshow obv


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah guys we never shook on that bet


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE has announced that the "Highlight Reel" segment with Chris Jericho and Randy Orton will be the opening segment for tonight's edition of WWE RAW.

WWE announced the return of Jericho's talk-show segment on last week's RAW and it will be the way this week's show kicks off.

Make sure to join us here tonight for live WWE RAW results coverage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ready for fuckery :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Get ready to flip that shit switch and crank up that diarrhea dial, it's








fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Raw is Cringeworthy I guess. Better get the scotch.


As soon as that bullshit hits my tv from 0:38 onward of this video will be my precise reaction.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> you not watching the preshow obv


Even if I was, still wouldn't want them. Too many years of evidence to back that up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

1 minute! Here we go!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Not expecting much from this Raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW should be better than last week, that's not really saying alot though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuckery begins :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

long-haired PUNK on the Sky intro :mark: :yum:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just finishing watching pre show...now time for raw


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Really not expecting much from this show tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Ready for fuckery :mark:


I'm not.

:sadbron


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jericho <3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Y2J!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho with the jobber entrance. Ffs


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't get to see Jerichos countdown


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday night Jericho~!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho should randomly turn heel.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Parker said:


> I bet you all $25 Internet money that the authority starts the show


I'll take 25 internet euro's worth of AJ Lee pics.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO STFU JBL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Jericho :troll


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Highlight Reel time!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I see jbl is starting off as a heel tonight.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JBL killing it <3


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Me too, JBL. Me too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton HATES DES MONIES


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao 30 seconds in and JBL is a cranky cunt.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

JBL, shut up. You're in the presence of greatness.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RAW is JERICHO!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

We're literally one minute in and JBL's already pissing me off with his commentary.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

It's only been a minute and JBL won't shut the hell up on commentary


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol JBL hating hard already


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JBL shoveling :duck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did they tell JBL to start throwing the douchery into overdrive? My God he is talking over the action and the wrestlers way tooo much now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL, plz go.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Remember that episode of the Highlight Reel back in 2008 with Shawn Michaels?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HIs guest is Roman Reigns?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mark: 

BURIAL TIME


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy shit HHH and Jericho!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey authority is kicking off the show after all! 
:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:trips


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh lord...all of them coming out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH SHIT PARKER YOU WERE RIGHT


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Authority in full.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Start of the Seth Rollins fued


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Here we go.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This should be good :banderas


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

#Plottwist suits is here


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Seth looks good as a sellout


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No Stephanie I'm dissapointed


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Authority looks damn spiffy tonight.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

It's the Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

In b4 jericho fired


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Authority in the house!


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Dat cheap pop tho


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Y2J is going to get beat out of the WWE then.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok that guy who made the bet was right
lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Suits, time to fuck some face edition.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Respect mah authoritah!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE AUTHORITY!!!!!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The Authority lookin sharp as fuck out here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Remember that episode of the Highlight Reel back in 2008 with Shawn Michaels?


That was the GOAT highlight reel :banderas


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Does Seth only have all black suits?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RANDY WITH PANTS ! RANDY WITH PANTS !


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Always a good day when Orton wears pants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> I'll take 25 internet euro's worth of AJ Lee pics.


Parker was right unk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"King of Kings" is the new "No Chance in Hell"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They aren't going to beat on Veteran Jericho, he has a much clout up in there today as HHH and Kane.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

NEWvolution


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It is going to be bad and I know it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall be on that suit and tie (shit tie shit). bama


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Orton in a suit again :mark:


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Calling Jericho and Reigns vs. Rollins and Kane now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kane looks awkward in a suit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Only a matter of time before :reigns makes the save.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

GOAT law firm. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is JBL Drunk? :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Orton's wearing pants?! Either someone died, or he ran out of baby oil


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

schnoz!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What happened to the jericho v Wyatt feud?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Chris Jericho and his Jon Bon Jovi hair rules*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol that height shot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

burial.jpg


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Why is H making fun of Jericho's height? He's like 2 inches taller than him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH still hard on Jericho for his heigh, even though Jericho is 100x the talent of HHH


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love Chris


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JUSTBANTER


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Orton with pants :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Already calling Reigns coming out to make the save and clear out all 4 of them


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Another bet

Orton/Rollins vs Jericho/reigns :HHH2


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Sellout, Suckup and Schnoz: Attorneys at law. We'll get you the justice you deserve.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pink tie lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That shit is not violet :maury


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

HHH always has such nice suits

and I like that tie


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

It's Violet! xD


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? They advertised Orton on the Highlight Reel, not another fucking "joke" segment with HHH and Jericho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pink tie > goofy **** scarf


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This guy with the dumb nose just never shuts up.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

First plug of the light lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Pink tie lol.


IT’S VIOLET NIMROD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's violet, nimrod









*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

No shit hunter.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

We made it 6 minutes without a 9.99 :clap


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena is injured


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's just not an HHH promo without the $9.99


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Please name another contender!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Kane looks awkward in a suit


he looks where better like that than the washed up 'Devil's favorite Demon' gimmick.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What Cena backed out?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope this is true


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Cena/Lesnar rematch?!?! 

YAAAAAAAAAAY!

TRIPLE H IS MY HERO!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Pink tie > goofy **** scarf


Agree 10000%.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena is really hurt then


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

$9,99 FFS lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! This should be gooood.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena has to prove he is the right guy to challenge Lesnar tonight. Fuck this RAW. SuperCena is coming.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jericho, no. fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha! 9.99!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

And to think there was a time when HHH talked like Frank Caliendo doing an Al Pacino impression.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

9.99 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So the news about Cena dealing with neck issues are correct?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena's coming out. Calling it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hunter's been absolute GOLD this year


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Roman reigns to come out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

#1 contendership- Orton Jericho Kane


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

RAN-DEE, RAN-DEE, RAN-DEE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lemon Lame needs to go away


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat pop for Rollins.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dat seff rollins pop


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that pop for Rollins :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat pop for Rollins.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pop!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nobody cares Kane holy shit


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Those cheers for Seth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT ROLLINS POP.

:rollins


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is Cena hurt?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Are they building up to a fatal 5-way or something?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit that pop


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's gonna be cena vs all three of them in three different matches. He has to win to face lesnar. Keep that burying going


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I would love to see Brock Lesnar kill Seth Rollins in the ring.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

so the rumor of Cena being legit hurt may actually have some weight to it?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

No kane, you get beat off everyone.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

That Seth Rollins pop doe...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat Rollins pop.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

They're going to feed Jericho to Lesnar. :russo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice hometown pop for Rollins.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn what a pop for Seth!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kane in 2014 can just go fuck himself.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice pop for Seth


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This is horrible.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth's heel heat is gone. Fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm suddenly happy. The hope that Cena doesn't beat Lesnar at Night of Champions done this to me.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Seth hometown loves him


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That pop was gold.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

orton's a 12 time champ? jesus, way to devalue the title.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, Seth's from Iowa. Durr.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck sake even Jericho is shilling the network fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Reigns to get booed tonight for taking out Rollins later :ti


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

ROL-LINS, ROL-LINS, ROL-LINS!!! :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rollins chants :banderas


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Say with me.......9.99


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Dat love for the home boy. :banderas:rollins


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Rollins with dat hometown pop.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Segment ruined.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh goddamnit


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Seth's heel heat is gone. Fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's his home state


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't have something nice without Cena ruining it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This ****** again.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena's music. Forum about to lose its shit.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

*FUCK*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Time to mute the show already?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

It gets better...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

dem neck veins on Jericho


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

this random ass segment


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes CENA!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuckboy to the rescue!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

lol at Jericho's face when Cena's music hit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did this crowd just stand on their feet for Cena? Bizarro land!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Atleast Cena is finally fucking serious.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is trash


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This fucking guy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena walking down the ramp as if someone stole his happy meal :ti


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is the hottest Superstar in the industry, which means it's time for him to job to TripleH


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

John Cena. Saying no to dress codes since 2002.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll thought I was hurt huh :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Human Happy Meal hits the ring!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck off Cena, you're not needed here fpalm


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes John and his pissed


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's his hometown, don't suddenly think he's that over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Angry John Cena. At least it's something different I guess.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Does Cena have head lice? Stop scratching your damn head all the time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena looks like peppermint candy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena, Jericho, Reigns vs Rollins, Orton and Kane :hmm:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cena getting more heat than the 4 heels in the ring :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU TAPPED OUT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Time for product placement :cena5


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*In before Reigns comes out to save the day....*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha Cena with a 9.99 joke


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

John Cena is angry, he's rubbing his head, he's very angry.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Where there are odds to overcome, there's :cena3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

MA BUAH!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was actually good, Cena. :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

What chants for cena XD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Funny. Just watched WM 22 prior to RAW pre-show... :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Technically , Randy Orton deserves his rematch first seeing as he hasn't gotten a rematch for the title yet since Wrestlemania


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bret Hart 2.0 is in the ring folks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol CENA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CENA is GOAT*


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, Heel Cena


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

rollins is hanging with hunter and jericho on the mic, and people say he can't talk.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, Cena thinks he's Brie Bella.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I smell a six-man tag between Orton/Kane/Rollins and Cena/Jericho/Reigns coming.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If they're going to have to do this 9.99 plug thing, at least they've done 9 it 3 times and it didn't feel as ridiculous.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Suing and taking to court :lmao


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice one Cena


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena with a 9.99 joke. :lol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

What about Orton's rematch clause ??


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena as COO :wall


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cena getting "what" chants... :banderas


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Look at all the men in the ring. And this boy scout who dresses like a kindergarten. Jesus Cena is garbage.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Cena actually impressing here


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL Lawsuit!*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow what a shit storyline, Cena "suing" the company


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously.. Cena talking about Lawyers? fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> *In before Reigns comes out to save the day....*


Kill me now. :faint:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

John Cena is so lame


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh crap, even John Cena is pulling the babyface threatens to sue card


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So where is this going? Another boring tag team main event?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh great "See you in court" for the 10000000000000000000000000th time


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Really Cena...? LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is delusional?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know how to feel about angry Cena right now.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hit-Girl said:


> *CENA is GOAT*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh God.. just imagine if they did a storyline where Cena is the C.O.O of the WWE. :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

that man Cena fired uppp


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena gonna sue :lol


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Didn't you say that last time Cena?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Does John Cena really has this much pull?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

God he is boring


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh cena :banderas


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's with all the court storylines? Lawsuit threats don't make anyone seem badass.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Seth's heel heat is gone. Fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hometown pop. Means nothing. He's still the only guy with legit heat.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> What about Orton's rematch clause ??


He's had two championship matches since WM (both multi-man matches), but I don't know if the rematch clause only constitutes singles matches.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. Lawsuit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EAT 
SLEEP
LAWSUITS 
REPEAT


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

You Can't Sue Me


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

David Otunga and Cena a Tag Team?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLOL

Hustle
Loyalty
Respect
Lawsuits 

LOLOL


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Calling it now... Reigns comes out to set up 6 man tag match tonight. Him Cena and Jericho vs. the Authority


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Roman Reigns Incoming.......


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice response from HHH


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I fucken love this Des Moines crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH with his stupid logic. Its ok when he screws people over, but when they say they will sue to stop it he cries ha ha ha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember when wrestlers used to just beat the fuck out of each other if they had beef, but that was so boring! Threatening to sue is where it's at!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> He's had two championship matches since WM (both multi-man matches), but I don't know if the rematch clause only constitutes singles matches.


I'm almost certain they're supposed to be 1 v 1


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's now the WWWE.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw looks like smackdown tonight with all those dam blue lights


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The WWWE haha


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Rewatching that on the WWWE network :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns to come out...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

WWWE?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The WW... WE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The WWWE? What does the extra W stand for?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWWE :duck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWWE :maury


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

WWWE? fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWWE?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WWWWE :maury


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Calling it now, Triple W is going to be trending on Twitter at some point tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

"The WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWE"
-HHH


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol WWWE


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They are trying so hard to pit everything and everyone against cena. Fuck this is so dumb. Cenas gonna go over at NOC


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Oh great "See you in court" for the 10000000000000000000000000th time


Lawsuits never lead anywhere good


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> The WWWE? What does the extra W stand for?


wooful


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i love double-double-double-e


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:trips "Cena's career ending isn't best for business at all"
Fan: "Yes it is!"
:bow


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawsuits always make sense.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Triple H: "That's not good for business at all."

Guy in crowd: "Yes it is!"

:lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Orton, Kane, Rollins v Cena, Reigns, Jericho?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

BATISTA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton mentioning his rematch clause. :mark:

Can Reigns just fuck off?


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Dubya Dubya Dubya E


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Grand total of never...I lol'd.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This should've been heel Y2J vs HEELTRIPS.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns getting mixed reactions.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Triple H should just book himself as the WWE champion


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh great a six man tag.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

WWWE lol? :trips7


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like that they are wearing real clothes instead of merch


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Y2J vs Orton at NOC/HIAC... Please, Triple H. Please...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Piece of crap inbound :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh god, here we go with the Reigns hype...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You summon Superman Prime Orton, Why?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

FUCK OFF REIGNS



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Let me turn back to Love & Hip Hop cus.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Reigns coming in 3...2...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

WWWE back to the WWWF.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Roman!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh boy ****** reigns...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A few boos for Reigns' name. bama


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wanted to hear the punchline.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Week #123131 of Reigns getting to use his 6th move "hot tag"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 on 3 main event


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many fucking people are they going to pile into the ring?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They were a bit late there with Glacier Jr.'s music there :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah those Reigns pops are just getting smaller and smaller :duck


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can reigns enter the arena like a normal wrestler for once


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, Reigns incoming to ruin the segment


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat Jake the Snake cutout though


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Curry said:


> Orton, Kane, Rollins v Cena, Reigns, Jericho?


Oh could we possibly get so lucky as to get another convoluted six-man tag to close Raw?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

That was good, lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't you mean the WWWE Universe Cole?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns ready to show off his mic skillz.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is just getting worse and worse. God help us


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake !


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep, and there goes SuperReigns' music...so I'm gonna go check on my pizza in the oven. Back in a few!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This segment has been awesome. Don't ruin it, Roman.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

promo of the year coming up.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A giant clusterfuck that can only be result with a 6 man tag playa...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a bad opening segment to be fair.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3 on 3 lame event


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

6 man tag incoming?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can this segment end? It's gone 10 minutes too long.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dem Jake the Snake and Rick Rude cutouts.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And more talking


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Another 3 vs 3 main event, Orton, Kane and Rollins vs Reigns, Cena and Jericho. This company fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns reactions getting worse it seems


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well this segment died when Roman came out


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns timing is bad


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now that Mr Hot Tags is out, we just need Teddy Long (rip) to get ourselves a little three on three action playas!


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

BOOs for Reigns lol 6 man boring tag coming in ffs Lesnar needs to come down and F5 everyone!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> 3 on 3 main event


oh god no please.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Night of Champions....6 Man Hell In A Cell Match, book it.


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Randy Orton's promos sound like awful slam poetry.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns sounding like a God rn.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

My ears are bleeding from reigns talking...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Reigns admitting that he's a piece of crap? :hmm:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Does Reigns wear lifts or something? He looks taller than Orton and Kane.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Can this segment end? It's gone 10 minutes too long.


10 minutes? It feels like its been 10 hours


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hope to God Cena turns heel and just AAs Reigns right now.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:reigns "HURR DURR CINNERBLOCK HUHHH?? HURRRR DURRR DURRRRRRRR *huff puff* HURRRRR"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns hasn't beaten anyone to be in the mix


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I hope that Reigns just walks in and super man punches everyone. Far more entertaining than listening to them blah, blah, blah, blah.

Oh great, more talk.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Roman is so awful at promos.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Too many people in this ring


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Reigns>Cena at promos at least. He isn't funny or anything he's just a badass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What does Vince see in Reigns exactly? Rollins and Ambrose are clearly far superior.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

End this now before I fall asleep


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

not HHH's best promo night. 2 mistakes. BROCK CENA!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Brock Cena"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Theres seriously only a half dozen fans who made any noise for Reigns.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns(vince) should stop this enterance.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This storyline makes no sense


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Of Brock Cena?
wat?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Great segment imo.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

No Reigns.. Your name is not even belongs to the US Title contenders mix...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

On the mic Brie Bella > Roman Reigns


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

6 man tag team match tonight!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Does Reigns wear lifts or something? He looks taller than Orton and Kane.



Yeah. I think he got them two weeks ago actually.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That wasn't predictable at all fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena and Cena 2.0 standing side by side, how heartwarming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Brock Cena :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

The "Demon" Kane? Pretty sure he's corporate.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

3 on 3 tag team match playa


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stand tall you say? :cena5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wrong Kane, Trips.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

DEMON KANE AGAIN?! BWAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Im calling the hot tag to reigns tonight lol


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

6 man tag for the 10th week in the row...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

sigh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ugh kane


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Suits out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Let's see who can earn a spot and stand tall...in a match where three people win :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Teddy Long has to be booking this crap. fpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Another 6 man tag playa! Which will of course end with Reigns winning. Calling it now.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Demon Kane?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like HHH has been out partying with Flair. 
Or getting a concession session with Christian. 

WWWE
Brock Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bow down to the KING!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So Cena with the pin tonight to get his rematch, rather odd that they're doing it this way


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH, playas!

Holla holla!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Did he just say someone was gonna take on Brock Cena?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

6 man tag, playa


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Main event guaranteed to be CENAWINSLOL.

This should is gonna suck. I'M OUT and will just read the results tomorrow.

lol @ Reigns getting booed after attacking Rollins. This clown is not gonna last until WM, let alone beating Lesnar. :ti


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

FUCK OFF, when is the last time we had a 1v1 main event on RAW with a clean finish?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Some botches already :cole


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Here come the boos


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well another drag ass six-man then.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Roman reigns in yet another tag team match :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

hitting the hometown boy will get you booed, Roman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is missed.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They're gonna have Reigns win the Briefcase from Rollins aren't they?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Rollins with dat jobber treat :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> On the mic Brie Bella > Roman Reigns


Lets not get carried away here.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Those boos for the face. :lmao

Hometown matches for the heel are always interesting.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, the match may actually go to somebody else! How interesting!

Or not.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

oh joy.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns getting booed! One day that will be even when they aren't in Rollins home town and everyone would be happy!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

More tag matches because Reigns is shit tier in the ring, isn't that fucking dandy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

was hoping for jericho hbk part 2, but this segment just dragged and dragged. lousy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Reigns was actually good. Can tell he's still not 100% comfy but was good enough.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns getting boos :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, Rollins next to fall so Reigns superman push can continue


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why the hell didn't the music guy hit Reigns' music there? Is he drunk too?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

skarvika said:


> :reigns "HURR DURR CINNERBLOCK HUHHH?? HURRRR DURRR DURRRRRRRR *huff puff* HURRRRR"


Damn this cracked me up.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Really? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Another 6 man tag playa! Which will of course end with Reigns winning. Calling it now.


Cena heel turn, turning on Reigns.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

WOMAN WAINS.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> What does Vince see in Reigns exactly? Rollins and Ambrose are clearly far superior.


He sees:
1. cool hair
2. badass tattoo
3. muscles


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Come back Shane McMahon, please come back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh great wyatts jobbing again FFS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, again?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Great logic wwe allow your new hype job hit the home town boy


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

BAH GAWD WHAT'S BROCK CENA DOING IN THE RAWZONE


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

If Y2J ever gets to the point that he can't wrestle or do metal concerts anymore, I hope he agrees to do commentary. The guy could get breast cancer over and make a Khali match sound exciting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Harper/Rowan vs Henry/Show AGAIN


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

CAN BIG SHOW AND MARK HENRY FUCK OFF. LIKE seriously.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another 6 man tag team main event? 

Can't we have a 6 pack challenge for the title at NoC.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Harper/Rowan versus the unwanted again fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't be the only one who liked that??? please tell me no? Reigns explained himself well, Jericho on fire man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Show/Henry vs Wyatts again fpalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Big Show and Henry is the most boring generic face team ever.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Tag match playas!
Holla! Holla! Holla!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now they're going with weight to try and hype up Team FatAss vs. The Wyatts.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

If Harper and Rowan job again....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait let me get this straight, Big Show is still in the wwe? Someone kill me now


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns is already getting booed. And in a place like Des Moines, Iowa of all places. Ouch


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuck man FUCK man, FUCK OFF BIG SHOW AND MARK HENRY, LEAVE THE WYATTS ALONE! FUCK


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Should be a solid Main Event tonight. RAW off to a decent start.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Did Seth really think he could sneak up on Roman?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Gee, I wonder who will win...Mark Henry & Big Show or Rybaxel 2.0? Place your bets, folks...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD HENRY/SHOW VS WYATTS AGAIN ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## BennyAthletic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hold on, is his actual ring name "Damien Mizdow" now?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're going to give Reigns the briefcase aren't they.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Continuing the "6-man tag era". This shit is getting really boring these days.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Surprisingly good start to RAW. I guess the 3 on 3 later on could be good, even if Reigns is being hilariously protected STILL.

Also Rowan/Harper about to look like fools yet again is annoying.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh boy, the Wyatts to job again. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That wasn't a runaway, that was a hit and "run"..Lol ok.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP Harper & Rowan

Lost 30 in a row, don't see why it would change now on a random RAW night.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Big Show and Mark Henry vs Luke Harper and Erick Rowan again?!?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Wyatt's getting squashed again lolz


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Real clothes are back it seems. 

Better than crappy merchandise and WWE shirts all over the place.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HOW MANY FUCKING TAG MATCHES ARE WE GETTING TONIGHT


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Créole Heat said:


> Reigns was actually good. Can tell he's still not 100% comfy but was good enough.


HA, HA, HA, He was awful


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I just finished watching a baseball game that ended 12-1. It was more entertaining than anything Reigns has done in months.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Are there any singles matches tonight?

HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler looks silly af.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GREAT OPENER. TRIPLE H SHOWS ONCE AGAIN HE IS GOAT ON THE MIC.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Reigns did his job there. Nothin wrong with what he did. Some of you are clowns!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziggler using Kramer's shower head.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler's hair is getting really long. I like it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This could be a good tag match.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> I can't be the only one who liked that??? please tell me no? Reigns explained himself well, Jericho on fire man.


I thought it was a brilliant opening segment! Everyone delivered on the mic. But the ending... a 6 man tag? Really? :side:


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> *Surprisingly good start to RAW.* I guess the 3 on 3 later on could be good, even if Reigns is being hilariously protected STILL.
> 
> Also Rowan/Harper about to look like fools yet again is annoying.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

three tag team matches scheduled for tonight

also, Henry/Show are awesome although I wish they'd be heels


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph's hair should be declared a disaster area.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

[ QUOTE=KINGPIN;39121546]







[/QUOTE]

HE'S ALIVEEEEEEEE!!!!! :mark:



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Should have had the lights turn off and Bray sister abigail everyone in the ring


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Damien Sandow just referred to as the Double

Anything to collect the $$$ I guess


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Did Teddy Long getting re-signed? 

3 Tag Team Matches playa


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Pretty good opening segment for RAW... All guys were good in that segment. Reigns mic work still bores me, but it was better than usual.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well at least I get to watch Ziggler early this week before I got to bed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This rematch can fuck off.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

This changes nothing. Cena will dominate the match and the NOC match will not change. I'm also calling Wyatt to interfere and take out Jericho causing their feud to be reignited


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wyatts are the new 3MB


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> CAN BIG SHOW AND MARK HENRY FUCK OFF. LIKE seriously.


So help me if they go over the Wyatts 3 times in a row..fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Cena heel turn, turning on Reigns.


If that happened, well I never even considered entertaining this idea before, but I might become the hugest Cena mark on WF


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

missed opener

So we got, 12 years later

Orton, Cena, Kane, Jericho in the main event.

You would think this was like 2003.

Mark and Slow against Wyatts Again ?? what for ?

Where is Bray?

Why is Jericho not fighting Bray anymore ? where was the closing feud promo ?

Dolph and Fella teaming ? its like they took last weeks cancer and made it into Chernobyl. 

Pass, Imma watch me some Boardwalk empire and finish Half Life


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not Big Show & Henry vs Harper & Rowan again......... fpalm


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cole like: "Wait 'til you see what we have here!"

And it's the 4th match we've seen from The Fat Fucks and the Wyatts.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


>


That was awesome entrance. The Authority actually gave the feel of an Authority figure. :bow


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Con27 said:


> Did he just say someone was gonna take on Brock Cena?


Brock Cena and WWWE, HHH is off tonight


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Instead of showing us the world, Ziggler, show us a keratin treatment


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone actually still take the Wyatt's seriously? Like, any of them? Fuck knows why if you do. They've been so badly misused it's fucking tragic.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> GREAT OPENER. TRIPLE H SHOWS ONCE AGAIN HE IS GOAT ON THE MIC.


You have Jay Briscoe in your signature and it's HHH that's the goat?!?!?!?!?!?

Time to change the sig, bra.

Man Up!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Reigns is already getting booed. And in a place like Des Moines, Iowa of all places. Ouch


Against Rollins in his home state.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad opening segment. Reigns didn't do anything amazing on the mic, but it was better than usual, and is an improvement.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So help me if they go over the Wyatts 3 times in a row..fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm



Doesn't matter, even Los Matadores are higher on the pecking order now. Wyatts are the de facto jobber tag team to 40+ year old "superstars"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SHOW AND HENRY ARE BEING BUILT UP TO BE FED TO BROCK IN A 2on1 MATCH
Chill and wait 2month till they buried again
ok


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> *<<<<<<*


.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Before I leave, I have to ask. Have the Wyatts (Harper and Rowan) ever won a 2-on-2 tag match before? I honestly don't recall it. They were jobbing to Punk and Bryan last year, then they jobbed to Cena and random tag partner when they feuded, they jobbed to the Usos for an eternity and now it looks like they are Henry and Big Show's whipping boys.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> *I bet John Cena will go on about how he's being targeted by the Authority, and how he will not stand down, possibly confronting them.*
> 
> There will be more garbage involving the Bella twits, and apparently Jericho has time to interview people he was doing nothing with.


Apparently I was right about John Cena talking to the Authority, and Jericho having nothing to do with Wyatt. And the Main Event is another filler about "proving yourself" to the Authority.

I don't think Jericho even said anything substantial. And it's a 3v3 match, so how would the victor decide who's worthy of facing Brock Lesnar at NoC?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why Sandow....WHY?!?!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Wyatts are the new 3MB


 sad but become true


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who's that MILF beside the chair :durant5


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess Sandow was re-hired by the Miz.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Sandow looking good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thinking back on what Cena said about him being COO of the WWE. If Vince thought losing 350 million was bad and the ratings are too low now, he'd have a heart attack if Cena was COO.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Does anyone actually still take the Wyatt's seriously? Like, any of them? Fuck knows why if you do. They've been so badly misused it's fucking tragic.


Thats what happens when they refused to give them the tag belts and Bray some meaningful wins apart from 1 against Bryan and 1 against Cena which he lost the feud . So stupid really


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sheamus and Ziggler...I hope they win


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thought that was Nikki next to Damien for a second. The girl is kinda hot though


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Why's Ziggler always gotta wear that silver diaper? It makes me.....sad.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> So help me if they go over the Wyatts 3 times in a row..fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


They've also been fighting on every smackdown and some main events

Will be more like 11-0


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Briefcase hits Seth Rollins in stomach*

King: It hits him right in the face!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Before I leave, I have to ask. Have the Wyatts (Harper and Rowan) ever won a 2-on-2 tag match before? I honestly don't recall it. They were jobbing to Punk and Bryan last year, then they jobbed to Cena and random tag partner when they feuded, they jobbed to the Usos for an eternity and now it looks like they are Henry and Big Show's whipping boys.


I think they squashed someone.. once.. maybe..


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fuck the WWE writers for sticking Sandow with this stupid MIz gimmick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Before I leave, I have to ask. Have the Wyatts (Harper and Rowan) ever won a 2-on-2 tag match before? I honestly don't recall it. They were jobbing to Punk and Bryan last year, then they jobbed to Cena and random tag partner when they feuded, they jobbed to the Usos for an eternity and now it looks like they are Henry and Big Show's whipping boys.


They've won a couple against the Usos to set up tag title matches and they killed jobber teams when they needed to be built up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raw is full of tag matches tonight. Vince must be comatose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Before I leave, I have to ask. Have the Wyatts (Harper and Rowan) ever won a 2-on-2 tag match before? I honestly don't recall it. They were jobbing to Punk and Bryan last year, then they jobbed to Cena and random tag partner when they feuded, they jobbed to the Usos for an eternity and now it looks like they are Henry and Big Show's whipping boys.


They beat the Usos twice in non-title matches.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler and Cesaro starting off. :mark:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Roman just cut a really good promo there. He's clearly trying to improve on the mic, the hate is unwarranted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ayy, this match should be pretty good.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF Miz


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Miz. :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Miz and Cesaro tonight :duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The miz :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

I approve of this thing happening with the Miz right now


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MIZDOW :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and I just became a Miz fan

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

:maury


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Miz and Sandow... xD


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

get the cheek bone!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not watched in a few weeks. WTF is Sandow doing now? Miz new manager?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahahahahaha, aw Miz ... that's what he needs an entourage lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandow is now Miz's rentboy. Alright.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Show/henry should go for tag titles, would be fun stuff.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

make up chick is cute


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> This rematch can fuck off.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Teddy Long is trending :jordan4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Sandow


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Miz needs the change his lame ass generic black ring gear.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


The legend Pete Gas


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

See this is what makes The Miz so good. An actual character and he's good at it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Raw is full of tag matches tonight. Vince must be comatose


Or they rehired Teddy Long


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Peapod said:


> Not watched in a few weeks. WTF is Sandow doing now? Miz new manager?


He's his stunt double. He's wrestled a couple matches in is gear.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Saved by the Bell movie going to destroy this show tonight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That makeup artist is kinda cute. :cena5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:cole "Ziggler looking to unload on the MoneyMaker!"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Before I leave, I have to ask. Have the Wyatts (Harper and Rowan) ever won a 2-on-2 tag match before? I honestly don't recall it. They were jobbing to Punk and Bryan last year, then they jobbed to Cena and random tag partner when they feuded, they jobbed to the Usos for an eternity and now it looks like they are Henry and Big Show's whipping boys.


From my research, the last match they won was on the July 7, 2014 Raw against the Uso's.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

hou713 said:


> Roman just cut a really good promo there. He's clearly trying to improve on the mic, the hate is unwarranted.


Might be he's trying, but it wasn't a good promo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Who the hell did Sandow piss off? fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Miz's selling has been on point lately.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy shit you can hear crickets lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Loquacious said:


> I approve of this thing happening with the Miz right now


Me too.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Saved by the Bell movie going to destroy this show tonight


WHAT? LINK? :bow


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm glad the mid card titles are getting some tv time / story.

On a side note I hope that Bray interferes and destroys the WST. 
Set up the 2v3 for NoC filler so we can forget what happened last week


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol
that was good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sandow is dapper as fuck right now *


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I wondered where my American Apparel panties went :miz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus is such shit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> Show/henry should go for tag titles, would be fun stuff.


Said 2009


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Sandow :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FIP moment for the heel?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Sheamus needs to drop the US title ASAP. He hasn't done anything with it, but I guess that's a trend with that title lately.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lel at Sheamus getting we want Ziggler chants 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Crowd is so great.

We want Ziggler :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

We want Ziggler chants... :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"We Want Ziggler!" 

Hell yeah you do! Fuck Sheamus!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We want ziggler chants. They know.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"We want Ziggler." kada


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Before I leave, I have to ask. Have the Wyatts (Harper and Rowan) ever won a 2-on-2 tag match before? I honestly don't recall it. They were jobbing to Punk and Bryan last year, then they jobbed to Cena and random tag partner when they feuded, they jobbed to the Usos for an eternity and now it looks like they are Henry and Big Show's whipping boys.


IDK if your being sarcastic, but you are usually serious and you said honestly, so I will say they used to whip tons of Funk around and they have knocked off the Usos in non title matches seemingly alot. (The Usos/Wyatts have wrestled a rediculous amount of times) They also beat around Woods and Truth early in their WWE days and I remeber them making Tons of Funk squashed early on as well. When it counts though it always seem like they lose.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SkolVikings94 said:


> WHAT? LINK? :bow


9PM on lifetime tv


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler chants.. fuck this crowd.. fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sandow looks like the bad guy from Last Action Hero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chrome said:


> That makeup artist is kinda cute. :cena5


Yups.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

sick drop kick by Cesaro


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

And a commercial break out of nowhere!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Miz is too much...great match so far


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its scary to think that the Miz has been with the wwe for 8 years


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Btw how much rent does miz pay for sandow?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Miz has a fucking hollywood chair and a makeup chick now. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Superkick said:


> Crowd is so great.
> 
> We want Ziggler :mark:


I'm pretty sure they were chanting for Sheamus

:lawler:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I see the Ultimate Warrior and Randy Savage sitting together in the audience :faint:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well dammit, give 'em Ziggler! :ziggler3


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Only one guy people want to see in this match :ziggler2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"We Want Ziggler" :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol Sandow :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

watching the match on the app on my phone


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't want Ziggler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler getting better pops than Reiigns.

WWFuckery for pushing Reigns.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys like Sheamus is what ruin wrestling. the ones who always seem to get the best of every confrontation, who are always in title pictures but have terrible feuds for them, who do the same shit over and over. Ziggler is far better because when he's wrestling it feels like a competition, not some douchebag getting a cheap win.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Those want Ziggler chants tonight tho.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LISTEN TO THIS WWE UNIVERSE... THEY WANT SHEAMUS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Miz is one of the best heels in this company right now, plays the character so well, can gain heat and also adds a little bit of humor while still making you hate him.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> WHAT? LINK? :bow


A Vikings fans. :mark:

Teddy's the GOAT.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DEM ZIGYPUFF CHANTS!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziggler over Sheamus....hahahahaha no thank you.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Every time i See Miz and Sandow I laugh so much :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Its scary to think that the Miz has been with the wwe for 8 years


I'm pretty sure it's technically 10 years.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ziggler getting better pops than Reiigns.
> 
> WWFuckery for pushing Reigns.


To be fair I don't know that Ziggler could survive a match with Brock.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn apparently BJ Penn died recently at the age of 13

RIP


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate the heel/face dynamic they have these days. It's so fucking outdated. The business as a whole really needs to move forward in that regard and in many other areas, it's just a case of waiting for a company to come along with ideas that actually reflect our society in 2014 and beyond, ideas that can really reinvigorate the industry and provide some legitimate innovation.

Getting over-excited about social media and latching onto any other modern trends you can beat into the ground doesn't make you relevant or current.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> IDK if your being sarcastic, but you are usually serious and you said honestly, so I will say they used to whip tons of Funk around and they have knocked off the Usos in non title matches seemingly alot. (The Usos/Wyatts have wrestled a rediculous amount of times) They also beat around Woods and Truth early in their WWE days and I remeber them making Tons of Funk squashed early on as well. When it counts though it always seem like they lose.


I was half serious, half joking. I figured that they might have squashed some jobbers here and there but genuinely don't remember them beating the Usos because of all the jobbing they did on PPV. I haven't been all that invested in them so I wasn't 100% which is why I asked.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Guys like Sheamus is what ruin wrestling. the ones who always seem to get the best of every confrontation, who are always in title pictures but have terrible feuds for them, who do the same shit over and over. Ziggler is far better because when he's wrestling it feels like a competition, not some douchebag getting a cheap win.


This...a thousand times this. :dance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm still laughing at Jericho's law firm comment, truly brilliant. lol


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

BryanZiggler said:


> Miz is one of the best heels in this company right now, plays the character so well, can gain heat and also adds a little bit of humor while still making you hate him.


The thing is I hate him as in I don't wanna see him on TV. Not that I hate him so I wanna see his character get beat up by someone. I'd prefer he didn't exist on my TV as he is a snooze fest for me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd clearly rooting for Sheamus! [/TheKing]*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Any one else assume it was Sunday today and missed the beggining of RAW lol?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz Sandow how about a little twin switcheroo played for comedic effect.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Trenton event on October 4th has reigns/Orton and Ambrose/Kane advertised. Nothing about the championship


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WE WANT ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Miz is a good heel tbh.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

autechrex said:


> A Vikings fans. :mark:
> 
> Teddy's the GOAT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz has actually been gold recently.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The crowd clearly rooting for Sheamus! [/TheKing]*


Say's Jerry Lawler : :


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

ShammyWoWLoL said:


> The thing is I hate him as in I don't wanna see him on TV. Not that I hate him so I wanna see his character get beat up by someone. I'd prefer he didn't exist on my TV as he is a snooze fest for me.


he gets a lot of hate like this but personally I don't see why, I find him entertaining and he isn't as bad in the ring as most people say


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"We want Ziggler" fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Make up girl has some good sized sweater puppets.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Still chanting we want Ziggler! :lmao:lmao:lmao

These guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sandow deserves better. He is way better than Miz


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

God damn it a pop and chants for my man Rollins and i missed it?

Now i will have to download this raw tomorrow


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Guys like Sheamus and John Cena is what ruin wrestling. the ones who always seem to get the best of every confrontation, who are always in title pictures but have terrible feuds for them, who do the same shit over and over. Ziggler is far better because when he's wrestling it feels like a competition, not some douchebag getting a cheap win.



Fixed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow nice move from cesaro


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

WWWE trending on Twitter! :lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Cesaro is great. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair I don't know that Ziggler could survive a match with Brock.


I just mean being pushed in general.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This crowd is on point tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that fall away slam with a bridge
:banderas


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Crowd loves Ziggler


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggy chants now. :banderas


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

a Ziggy chant :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Superkick said:


> Still chanting we want Ziggler! :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> These guys are fucking awesome.


You know it's going to end with Miz pinning Ziggler. It just has to happen that way.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

This Miz & Sandow combo is excellent.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Guys like Sheamus is what ruin wrestling. the ones who always seem to get the best of every confrontation, who are always in title pictures but have terrible feuds for them, who do the same shit over and over. Ziggler is far better because when he's wrestling it feels like a competition, not some douchebag getting a cheap win.


interesting way to look at it. damn at the fallaway slam pin, i like it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sandow deserves better. He is way better than Miz


Completely agree. Feel bad for him (Sandow).


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Look this crowd :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ziggy Iggs


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler is just DAMN over


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Crowds like this make me wish I was there


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love whenever ziggy does that DDT :durant3


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

THIS IS A FRIGGIN HOT TAG

Take notes Reigns


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Zig is top 5 in overness easy


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

miz and his entourage are the best thing going right now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damien Mizdow in the house


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL SANDOW


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol so Cesaro just gonna look at Sheamus run toward him and not move out the way?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ziggler is on fire now. And man those big pops of his.:banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Action!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Damien holy shit


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lmao. Sandow "Action!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And Miz pins Ziggler.

fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lel. I think I am going to enjoy the Miz/Sandow partnership.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh man...The Miz got the win


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damien Sandow just stole the show! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler most over person in the match and he takes the pin

WWFuckery


Miz gets the pin and all the air goes out of the crowd.
The writers are so terrible.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally aknowledging those Ziggler chants I see.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:duck Miz is funny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler. Dumb as hell babyface. That's what you get crowd. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great use of a stunt double!

I dig Miz's act right now. Sue me.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Greatest gimmick EVAAR
:ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Moneymaker with the win!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This Miz character is fucking gold. :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure why everyone's saying sandow deserves better, this is a perfect role for him. eventually him and miz will feud, but enjoy the entertainment while we can.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why is The Miz orange?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

#moneymaker


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Creative finish


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:haha

Ziggy being so damn over tho. kada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't choke on that straw now Cesaro.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes! Fuck off, Ziggler!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ziggler is just fantastic to watch, he just throws his body around without a care and takes pretty big risks just to make and entertaining match.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol Just tuned in to see Miz pin Ziggler, the rage should be hilarious.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Sandow has the best catchphrase now.



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Good booking to put Miz and Cesaro over, even though not entirely clean. Two good matches to look forward to at NOC though hopefully one has some sort of stipulation


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Miz drinking evian. Those cheap bastards couldn't even spring for Fiji or smartwater


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz is gold as a heel. Please never turn face again.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Brilliant finish


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a shame that Sandow's career has tanked so much, but I still LOL'd at that.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The crowd is in love with ziggler.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

The post WM30 usage of Cesaro hurts me on a personal level.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gotta credit WWE for coming up with a unique finish, lawls!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

The stunt double way is a nice way to change up a generic heel ending. 

Really liked that ending actually!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*ACTION!!!!











Fucking priceless!
*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy fuck sign the makeup girl :agree::agree::ex::ex::ex:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't mind keeps the feud going and puts more heat on the Miz.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Loved what Jerry just said about Miz lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Smart marks out in Des Moines. Dopes cost Sheamus the match by wanting that Ziggler clown.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

awww that poor intern is so nervous


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't like Ziggler.
But... fuck you WWE or "WWWE". :HHH2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was actually a genius move. Dare I say that I really like the mizdow stuntman gimmick?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good match, hilarious and very creative finish. :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz is pretty damn entertaining right now. Best he's been since his title run.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ughhhh Bella bullshit next.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Dat audio/video sync doe...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why are they reshowing this?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol I love the Miz's gimmick right now.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Ugh I don't want to watch this cringeworthy segment again.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PLEASE NIKKI NO! fpalm fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH wow this promo between the Bellas was awful, so glad i had it on mute last week

this shit should be on total divas not raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How does even the most loving person give a flying shit about a Bella?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brie's "Stop it" is fucking hilarious.


----------



## KwlAid (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear God, Miz plays heel so well, with a hilariously awesome gimmick, screws Ziggles out of a win, and still gets a pittance of a reaction. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"STAHP IT, STAHP IT IM THE WORST ACTOR EVER STAHP IT*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They've found something with this new Miz gimmick. :lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder what the Bellas going to do tonight


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"GAWSH, STAWP IT NIKKI, GAWWWSSSHH, STAWP, GAAAWWWSH!!!"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh boy. More Bellas stuff.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I wish you DIED IN DA WUUUUUMB!"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So I thought backstage was unhappy with that "died in the womb" line but they show it again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I wish you died in the WOMB!!"

Douchechills all over again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Please never turn Miz face again WWE. He is gold as a heel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If we can see that it's cringe worthy why can't they


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking really?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Are we really making an entire video promo about this?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh cool it's only a video package and not an in-ring segment

I can live with that


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> "STAHP IT, STAHP IT IM THE WORST ACTOR EVER STAHP IT*


put that on a tshirt and sell it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol this is really happening wow


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*trying to find my remote* 

Need to turn it!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the first time I've seen that Bri/Nikki promo, holy fuck that was bad :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pre-recorded promos...good. Already sounds better.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They're doing this just for us.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Ugh I don't want to watch this cringeworthy segment again.


Miami Louisville on ESPN!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So Nikki hasn't aged in looks since senior prom. Impressing


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fucking Ryan
:ti


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Noooooo. This is awful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What is this shit? :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cena to bury Ryan.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh shut the fuck up


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

This is so fucking bad, it's good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me.. :ti


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh my.... fpalm :trips7


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Love you hit girl  <3


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtf is this shit? Seriously no-one cares about the bellas.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

"They are chanting we want Ziggler sir" :silver

"Make him take the pin dammit!" :vince


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are the freakin Bellas getting the most effort put into their storyline?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF am I seeing LOL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Why the fuck are they doing this??????!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHA SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD.

Nikki is trash.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryan for WWE Champion


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Growing up Bella. 

I'm going to go cut myself in various places and pour bleach into the wounds.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That a high school photo? She look the same on the pic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Get Ryan on Total Divas


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This feud is so fucking bad :no:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

fpalm

Kill me. Just kill me now.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Cena to bury Ryan.



<3


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF? :lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

That's it? Lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryan vs Brock WM 31 BOOK IT!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She does have a point. Brie was home while Nikki was in 4 on 1 matches and handicap matches.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone resuscitate me when this is over..
*pounds head on desk till the onset of sweet sweet unconsciousness.*


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

SO BAD


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They can't save that for Total Divas?


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Good lord fpalm awful.....


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

What the hell is this


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This stupid Bella crap must stop


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ryan is the GOAT.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh lord...I don't believe that one bit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena gonna found where this Ryan fellow lives.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like a fucking tragedy.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Cringe worthy and embarrassing.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Brie was sucking that dick


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i can't believe I'm not playing Diablo III and I'm watching this crap lol


----------



## Brock Brooke (Aug 30, 2014)

This is beyond horrible.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fucking hell please stop the Bella shite, for the love of all that is holy.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

then you should have cracked Brie in the mouth

Jerry Springer style


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The woman at ringside as The Miz's make-up artist with Damien Sandow on tonight's RAW from Des Moines is indie wrestler Sarah "Crazy Mary Dobson" Bridges.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:allen1 I wish this segment had died in the womb.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You just know somewhere backstage Stephanie is beaming thinking this Bella shit is the pinnacle of her career as head of Creative.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

So Ryan scored with the Bella's and disappeared. :tommy


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Get this Bella garbage off my tv! 




 (0:38 on)


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

What fresh hell is this????!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryan to be the special ref in Brie vs Nikki.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok...?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That Subway commercial executed a feud better than the Bellas.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

ARE YOU ACTUALLY KIDDING ME???? What the hell was that?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lmao is this lifetime?


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... The fuck was that? xD


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

This is awful. Show should be 2 hours tops nowadays.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm a Ziggler fan and I like that Ziggler took the pin in that screw like fashion.

It builds up the feud even more

Sheamus - Cesaro is taking a back seat for a reason.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince/Dunn creative genius at work right there.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Growing up Bella...nooooooo this cannot be. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I see the Ultimate Warrior and Randy Savage sitting together in the audience :faint:


Wresting Heaven must be in Des Moines


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Too many Ryan jokes, just not enough care.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is DAMN REMOTE!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet they're going to be playing these goddamn promos all night and every night up until Night of Champions.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDTheAlpha said:


> That's it? Lol.


Umm, I hope so. That was total cringe.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Random 6 Diva tag match? :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryan getting both Bellas, LAD


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Brie vs Nikki Ryan on a pole match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The best part is when Nikki said Ryan disappeared for a second I thought she was going to say "and Brie killed him."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alright. I'm out.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I haves bad feeling they'll be showing those Nikki segments throughout the night... Even worse there probably will be Brie ones too


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> That Subway commercial executed a feud better than the Bellas.


:lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Genuinley misheard Ryan as Bryan and thought what kind of fucked up angle is this going now?!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

My client Brock Lesnar killed Ryan at Wrestlemania!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Brie vs Nikki Ryan on a pole match


Ryan as special guest referee


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> i can't believe I'm not playing Diablo III and I'm watching this crap lol


add me bra lets season together <3

mnzz #1325


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

The effects of this Raw are already starting to sink in...maybe it's because we get to see SuperReigns teaming up with SuperCena yet again in another 6 man tag match. Can't wait to watch Bruce Blitz blow a gasket tonight honestly, I feel like that'll be my only solace after the show, though admittedly the show started well until He-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named turned up again.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The bellas shit is always cringeworthy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> The best part is when Nikki said Ryan disappeared for a second I thought she was going to say "and Brie killed him."


I thought she was going to say when Ryan asked me out he called me Brie


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> The best part is when Nikki said Ryan disappeared for a second I thought she was going to say "and Brie killed him."


:maury

Oh God, this comment made that shit bearable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nikki, save that shit for Total Divas, K?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

iPhone is buried on commercials


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What's worse than WWE jamming Cena down our throats? Jamming the Bellas down our throats.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This thread makes the Bella stuff hilarious. I enjoy it in a sick way.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Miz drinking evian. Those cheap bastards couldn't even spring for Fiji or smartwater


evian is a high end luxury mineral water though, plus it's french, dude. maybe it's cheaper than some of the others, but i could see movie stars drinking it.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yas Eva! Fuck it up bitch.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't understand why Nikki is complaining about 3 on 1 handicaps. I'm sure there have been plenty of times where she has taken 3 people on at one time. She should be used to it by now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Naomi! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lord Humongous said:


> Growing up Bella...nooooooo this cannot be.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Brie Bella and _Her Struggle_
:vince


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

How do people on here get the idea that Nikki is better than Brie on the mic, they are both as bad as each other. Flat, lifeless and emotionless delivery. "Oh my god I cried urgh" "I wish you died in the wooooooomb"


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

That DAMN RYAN!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh no....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Botch fest 2014 in the ring


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Eva Marie

literally the worst


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Another tag match hahahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup teddy long is booking raw again
yet another tag team match


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Randy Savage chants lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Rosa's face got replaced with a balloon of Botox.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lolol. Random 6 diva tag team match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Lawler.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Get the heel team off TV please.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Diva match time


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If this show doesn't impress me in 20 mins fuck it I'm done for the night.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Total Divas this Sunday :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

We gonna get entrances tonight or what?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Randy Savage chants. Haven't heard those in a while


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is it. I'm turning this crap off. You guys have a good night. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You're trying, crowd. You're trying.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Teddy Long will loving all these tag matches.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosa mendez is on Total divas? wut.


----------



## Brock Brooke (Aug 30, 2014)

I've seen some shitty segments during my 30+ years as a fan... these "Growing Up Bella" segments may eclipse Mae Young giving birth to a hand as the worst of all.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rosa? :cena6


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Randy Savage Chants


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 CM Punk chants


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

Tag team matches. GOD DAMN TAG TEAM MATCHES EVERYWHEREEEEEE


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow didn't know Rosa was still employed


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's so quiet out there. :lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

More divas garbage, tag team orgys tonight galore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Alright. I'm out.


Sup Amber? 

Bye Amber


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL at that guy trying to start Savage and JBL chants :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Who is Rosa Mendes anyways? She's shit and doesn't even look good. She's too... long and skinny or something.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Is Teddy Long still in WWE or what?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess tonight is 6-man-tag-a-mania


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

At least we have Layla :ex:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Cameron is a quick developer!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

4 tag matches already confirmed in one night. :done


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT? :ti


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yup teddy long is booking raw again
> yet another tag team match


6 women tag match to boot

Wow this is terrible


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Even a Diva tag team?

HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> It's so quiet out there. :lmao


Can't really say I blame them.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At least this was over pretty fast.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this is shit


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's Teddy Long appreciation night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> How do people on here get the idea that Nikki is better than Brie on the mic, they are both as bad as each other. Flat, lifeless and emotionless delivery. "Oh my god I cried urgh" "I wish you died in the wooooooomb"


to be fair Nikki isn't really flat anymore


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

????? at least it wasn't long


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Summer Rae and Eva yas.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Watching bellas act is a painfull experience.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

In all of her years I don't remember Rosa winning a single match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh shit, diva match ended in a DQ?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

What is going on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

*FUCK THE TOTAL DIVAS

WE WANT PAIGE AND AJ!*


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Bellas :ti


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

............. wthh


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well that match didn't last long


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like how Cole actually had to tell them to quiet so he could plug in the fake reality show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was...something?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, but somebody needs to tell Eva Marie that her red hair looks fucking stupid.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

k den


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

And not a single fuck was given on that day.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Why? Just why?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh4 The fuck was that?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Total Divas: The Future of Professional Wrestling.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Eva Marie with that sell on the drop kick :maury


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao What the hell is happening?!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Eva Marie on the cover of that magazine..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yoooooooooooooooooooooo. WTF did I just watch? :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

There was no point whatsoever to that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Worst match of all time?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is that brunette chick? She is fucking terrible. Awful. Fire her immediately.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Summer and Layla fighting over Fandango? When did they become friends?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"HE-EEEYYY, DROPKICKS!" :lawler


----------



## Brock Brooke (Aug 30, 2014)

...aaaaand, yet another clusterfuck of a match.

wHHHo booked this crap??


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Never thought there would be a moment on this show where I'd rather have the Bellas on screen right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So do the Punk and DB haters still think the WWE is better off without them ha ha ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLYY FUCKK, I don't know which was worst, that match or the Bella's segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> *FUCK THE TOTAL DIVAS
> 
> WE WANT PAIGE AND AJ!*


Not really.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did that match last more than 30 seconds? I genuinely only left the room to grab a can of coke.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

I just cringed at that awful fucking shit.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> Well that match didn't last long


Good for us.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is Tags!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Teddy Long has been given the book tonight


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

rocknblues81 said:


> I don't understand why Nikki is complaining about 3 on 1 handicaps. I'm sure there have been plenty of times where she has taken 3 people on at one time. She should be used to it by now.


OH, I GET IT. unk2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE's in full fuck-it mode at this point, and we've still got a week before MNF starts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Never thought there would be a moment on this show where I'd rather have the Bellas on screen right now.


Nah, this was still better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

As awful as that match was, Summer Rae is back. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Teddy Long has been given the book tonight


Why? It's not like he knows how to read.


----------



## Brock Brooke (Aug 30, 2014)

My thoughts on tonight's RAW


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Not even enough time to gave a tug


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit, what a bad match


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brye said:


> As awful as that match was, Summer Rae is back. :mark:


She left?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Did that match last more than 30 seconds? I genuinely only left the room to grab a can of coke.


Same here, left the room to grab a drink, match finished :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> As awful as that match was, Summer Rae is back. :mark:


The only good thing about it, the true queen of the Divas :bow


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wyatts to lose again...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Again? AGAIN?!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WWE is absolutely fucked come the fall...

Raw vs. MNF
Smackdown vs. TNF

Good luck Vince.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dafuq?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Adding their combined weights doesn't change the fact we've seen this shit like 5 times.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TripleG said:


> I'm sorry, but somebody needs to tell Eva Marie that her red hair looks fucking stupid.


Solid red hair is typically reserved for overweight, sweaty palmed, pimply faced Tumblristas with "headmates" that believe that they're polygendered trisexual aquati-kin. This is basically all I can think of when I see her, and it makes me fucking angry.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Raw

1 hour of commercials
1 hour of rematches/recaps 
30 minutes of tag matches
15 minutes of divas segments
15 minutes of random shit / singles matches 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh god, Wyatts to lose to two 40+ year old men... gotta promotes those young new talent!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Wyatts about to lose again to Show/Henry





 (45 seconds on)


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE just wants to kill the novelty of big men matches don't they.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Wyatt's vs Big Show and Henry up next. That's me done for tonight, watch the rest tomorrow, can't bare to watch that again especially as the likelihood is the Wyatt's lose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ORIGINAL DX!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rematchamania running wild brothers :vince5


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A Over 1400 LBS of Humanity Match!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Are they actually trying to go for a record amount of tag matches?
It's been what so far, 2?
So then add in this next one and the main event and we have four.

Is this an actual record?


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not really.


paige and aj >>>>>>>> total divas


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Save us Punk, Bryan, Del Rio, Barrett and Ambrose?

Please god


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw is tag team


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they re going to give DX more credit than Austin and the rock LOL
OH the HHH BS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I doubt Henry was even Texas' Strongest Man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Teddy long is probably having a fap session. I know he's loving all these tag matches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Adding their combined weights doesn't change the fact we've seen this shit like 5 times.


:ti I was about to post this


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

The majority of that weight comes from Big shows and mark henrys overweight selves, at least harper and rowan are burly but not fat fucks


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone else notice Eva's vacant stare? There wasn't anything behind those cold dead eyes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> paige and aj >>>>>>>> total divas


I prefer Summer over both of them, but I agree they're way better than the other six or seven.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Solid red hair is typically reserved for overweight, sweaty palmed, pimply faced Tumblristas with "headmates" that believe that they're polygendered trisexual aquati-kin. This is basically all I can think of when I see her, and it makes me fucking angry.


Real red hair = nice. Fake red hair like that = not nice. At least do it red like Emma Stone. Cripes.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

This fucking match again!


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

maybe trying to give everyone a light work night?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyways thank god it ended .


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Holla Holla Yall!!!!!!*


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Time to watch the Wyatt family job again. Sigh....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CoverD said:


> WWE is absolutely fucked come the fall...
> 
> Raw vs. MNF
> Smackdown vs. TNF
> ...


TNF is awful to be fair. The games are always atroish.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brock Brooke said:


> My thoughts on tonight's RAW


Then I can't even imagine what were your thoughts on last week's Raw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

its only been 49min
HOLY SHIT


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> I doubt Henry was even Texas' Strongest Man


He's gotten first in a few strongman competitions before.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Randy Savage chants. Haven't heard those in a while














SalisburySuperkick said:


> It's Teddy Long appreciation night.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think Damien Sandow feels the same way about Rosa as JBL lmao.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This RAW is being worst than last week's RAW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Parker said:


> :ti I was about to post this


Yeah, who gives a shit about how much humanity is in the ring? :westbrook3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so they re going to give DX more credit than Austin and the rock LOL
> OH the HHH BS


I was thinking that too. So they're gonna give dx a full episode


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Crona said:


> Anyone else notice Eva's vacant stare? There wasn't anything behind those cold dead eyes.


yea, she's like kelly kelly, another barbie doll.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Summer rae is just :yum:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> paige and aj >>>>>>>> total divas


It's equal in apathy. Total Divas matches are god awful, but they're short. Don't care about this Paige/AJ pseudo-lesbian mindgame angle and so far they've had one decent match and one awful one.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TheBusiness said:


> Save us Punk, Bryan, Del Rio, Barrett and Ambrose?
> 
> Please god


I got all my money on Del Rio


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

So far I've been more invested in my pizza than I have Raw. :draper2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Loquacious said:


> Eva Marie
> 
> literally the worst


I imagine she's the opposite in the sack :


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I've said it, without Ambrose, these RAWS were gonna be awful.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> TNF is awful to be fair. The games are always atroish.


Still better


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, just lemme see Swagger job so I can at least ogle at his ass. This RAW is garbage, as expected. Pretty sure Miz/Cesaro vs Ziggler/Sheamus was the high point.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> TNF is awful to be fair. The games are always atroish.


Well, its being done by CBS this season, so no more crappy NFL Network twats from what I understand.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Real red hair = nice. Fake red hair like that = not nice. At least do it red like Emma Stone. Cripes.


Or Hayley Williams. The woman is a Godsend.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

They are acting like this match is new by referencing the combined weight of the wresters involved.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Diet Dew Maggle!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mark Henry and Big Show are even more boring than how big they are.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Inb4 what The Fat Slow calls a KO Punch.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> So far I've been more invested in my pizza than I have Raw. :draper2


Have you tried a Blazin' Hawaiian? 

Oh, this match is starting...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

farmersonly.com 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Big show is walking like he has shit himself 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

PLEASE RETIRE NOW BOTH OF YOU. POINTLESS GARBAGE.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can they fucking wear matching attire


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Job time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Whole World in His Hands, y'all.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it teddy long special raw?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Enough with the kid already


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate this entry music.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*unenthusiastically waves Harper/Rowan flag*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I was thinking that too. So they're gonna give dx a full episode


So? There are what? Another 10-20 episodes left in the series? Expect episodes devoted to Austin, Rock and maybe even guys like Foley, HHH, Y2J etc. They gotta fill it up anyway they can.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

change that fucking entrance theme holy fuck


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh man, this theme is terrible.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Another Tag Match...this one should be good


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

... They're STILL doing that fucking singing thing?

Okay, they're being buried as much as possible clearly.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Where is Bray?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hayley Williams on helium = beginning of the Wyatts' entrance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Well, its being done by CBS this season, so no more crappy NFL Network twats from what I understand.


No i mean the play in general. Its usually really sloppy play because the players are not as rested as they should be.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That intro was awful.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Just came in for RAW. This seems to be the quietest crowd in a long time. Where are they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone please tell that gay little kid to STFU.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luke Harper doe>>


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

The movement continues to grow... :cole


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TripleHsNose said:


> Can they fucking wear matching attire


What difference would it make? They're still boring together.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mark Henry>>>>>Big Show


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Whole world in his hands sounds so stupid being sung like that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am getting so damn tired of seeing Show and Henry facing The Wyatts.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I like Harper and Rowans theme


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

This theme is embarassing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm more interested in Rowan & Harper than I am in Wyatt. Too much babble and waffle


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Quite the rivalry? It's not a rivalry IF ONLY ONE SIDE WINS ALL THE TIME.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait they are gonna do what the report said
:maury
bray is gonna come out and sister abigal show
:ti


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Where is Bray?


He is hidding under the ring


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, you better mention the Brothers Of Destruction, JBL...good save.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Is this a teddy long special raw?
Holla! Holla! Holla!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Luke Harper needs to escape while he still can. 

Big Rig pls


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rivalry since when Cole?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

The kid in the intro of the Wyatts is cringeworthy


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wyatt burial time fpalm

If WWE had any sense, they'd book Big Show to eat the pin, then have him join the Wyatts as their new enforcer. Wouldn't be much of a stretch to start billing him as 'Paul Wyatt' seeing as his real name's Paul Wight.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Alicenchains said:


> Enough with the kid already





Joseph92 said:


> I hate this entry music.





MTVDTH said:


> change that fucking entrance theme holy fuck





Nolo King said:


> Oh man, this theme is terrible.





Xobeh said:


> ... They're STILL doing that fucking singing thing?
> 
> Okay, they're being buried as much as possible clearly.



it sucks, ENOUGH :cuss:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Just came in for RAW. This seems to be the quietest crowd in a long time. Where are they?


Des Moines


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been liking the call backs to past wrestlers JBL has been doing lately.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheBkMogul said:


> Just came in for RAW. This seems to be the quietest crowd in a long time. Where are they?


They were actually loud earlier in the show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wyatts being cheered and will most likely job. WWFuckery


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Mark Henry>>>>>Big Show


This. I like Henry but this tag team needs to fuck off.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Does creative realize that it's not really a feud if the Wyatts lose every match and Henry/Big Show make the save in other matches and squash them?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WD Network. :jbl


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

NAN NANNYNAN :jbl


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SkandorAkbar said:


> it sucks, ENOUGH :cuss:


Sorry. I didn't know others were complaining about it and I haven't watched RAW in a while so I was still surprised.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Give The Wyatts Some Justice


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Careful slamming Big Show the ring might collapse.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck do they still come out to that stupid song... It no longer makes sense after the Cena feud ended


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> They were actually loud earlier in the show


Cause of Ziggy :bo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Wyatt family will win this match. 

You're welcome. I changed the booking results.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"I think our fans here have been watching the WWE Network"

Way to throw out Random bullshit Cole!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*switches to TNT*

Dammit.. Still no wrestling there..


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Iam not feeling well.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Where's the lunatic fringe when u need him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd rather watch this commercial break than watch a Henry and Show match.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WWEDF Network, Jeff Harvey


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheBkMogul said:


> Just came in for RAW. This seems to be the quietest crowd in a long time. Where are they?


To be fair, they were just subjected to a six Divas tag match and now a match involving the Big Show. That's rough for any crowd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The WWE App got buried. They don't even mention it anymore.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#letsgowyatts


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Show/henry should go for tag titles, would be fun stuff.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I like Mark Henry's blue that he's wearing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who here has back to school tomorrow? :side:
:jose


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> They were actually loud earlier in the show


And then you-know-who came out, got some mic time, leading to the announcement of at least 4 lackluster tag matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are we gonna have ANYYYY singles matches tonight? Lol.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

#justiceforwwefans


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Are we gonna have ANYYYY singles matches tonight? Lol.


Probably another Swagger vs Rusev squash fest. fpalm


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my fucking god, Show - Henry have 4 moves between them. ALL of them take place at the fucking turnbuckle


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You know, in times like these, a nice slice of a fuck to give are always required to fill up my body with the amount of shit that I need to give in order to care about the very uninteresting display of Pro Wrestling I'm being presented right now on this clusterfuck we call labor day. 

That is all.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

No app mention ;(


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I really want to continue my Nitro binge but I'm still hoping RAW will pick up later on. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now Liam Neeson is just going to play the Taken character in every movie.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually really like Harper/Rowan's theme (minus the kid of course), I think it suits them well.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Done. Only thing that'll keep me watching tonight is if a 1994 Bret Hart comes out for a match.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I just hope Rollins looks good in the match tonight


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Parker said:


> Who here has back to school tomorrow? :side:
> :jose


Wednesday :cool2

Edit: Technically that is tomorrow though in my time zone :side:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck the worlds fattest buriers.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> Who here has back to school tomorrow? :side:
> :jose


I've been back to school for a week already. BE GRATEFUL FOR YOUR EXTRA WEEK, OKAY.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I actually really like Harper/Rowan's theme (minus the kid of course), I think it suits them well.


I don't get why they don't have Bray singing the intro.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to watch an episode of RAW with no:

Cena
Big Show
Los Matadores
Great Khali
And Divas who can't wrestle


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat smackdown promo :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Lesnar vs 2 local jobbers will be the main event


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rusev, dafuq


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Cause of Ziggy :bo


and Rollins :rollins2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait did they just decide to bring back that Mark Henry/Rusev feud?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh right Henry Rusev, forgot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev getting heat for just walking out? Awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF??????????
I was wrong


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I forgot about the Rusev vs Mark Henry feud


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT RUSEV HEATTTTTTTTT


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD CONTINUITY. :faint:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I don't believe it, WWE is actually going to follow through with Henry/Rusev.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Steiner Gate said:


> WWEDF Network, Jeff Harvey


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was expecting Rusev to show up


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

#giveusasinglesmatch


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't be the only one who forgot about Rusev/Henry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its only an hour into Raw
it feels like two


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've been back to school for a week already. BE GRATEFUL FOR YOUR EXTRA WEEK, OKAY.


Same here. I'm only watching RAW live because today's a holiday. My last class is usually just finishing.

Bunchabullshit if you ask me -.-


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Dat Harper Face


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Big Show is so bad.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Every time Show hits the ropes as hard as he does I cringe, I swear one time the ropes are going to give.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so confused with this whole Rusev, Henry, Swagger thing


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Show dominating.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What just happened to the Big Show? I looked away and it looked like he just tripped over Harper.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Chrome said:


> WWE's in full fuck-it mode at this point, and we've still got a week before MNF starts.


No doubt... I'm watching the UL-Miami game... Following this thread to know what's going on.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev is getting a monster reaction and heat


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dem botches!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crona said:


> Every time Show hits the ropes as hard as he does I cringe, I swear one time the ropes are going to give.


And he has supposedly lost weight recently.

:ti


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Big Show is so bad.


He's a joke nowadays, nothing how he was in the 90's.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS IS BORING.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> And he has supposedly lost weight recently.
> 
> :ti


Yeah, he's still got work to do on that treadmill. :lol


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

This is such a poor match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm so confused with this whole Rusev, Henry, Swagger thing


Swagger was there to be an enhancement talent and is continuing to do so with Bo Dallas.

He's not actually involved with Rusev any further.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I zoned out for a bit and refocused on the tv and this match is still happening. Ugh


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dem botches!
Everybody is high tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


I bet RVD is celebrating labor day with one of those.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Isn't Big Show about due for his yearly big push before he disappears on his "I'm an old fat veteran" vacation?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match feels like it has gone on too long.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

sweet match so far


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn, I forgot it was a holiday again.:lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

To everyone wishing Usos/Wyatts ended, this is what we get now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate chant :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This series of matches has been great. Don't love this one but it's still good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was there an open bar backstage at Raw tonight? Raw Is Botch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, we've still got nearly two hours left. fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Both of these teams suck ass


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well hes done that 3 times now so its not impressive anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did the big shit really just no sell and kick out at one
WTF


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man... 30 years ago, that body slam would have meant something.. 

Heck, just a couple months ago, body slam like that meant something


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Isn't Big Show about due for his yearly big push before he disappears on his "I'm an old fat veteran" vacation?


Also due for a random heel turn


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Show looks like he lost some muscle tone and put on some weight.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

What happend to henry/rusev?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The perfect end to my less than fulfilling 3 day weekend is a shitty Raw.

I think work's going to be a blessing in disguise.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> This match feels like it has gone on too long.


5 seconds is too long for this match.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Worlds worst DDT

Fat fucker


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

nice grip fat show


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i thought the big slow got in shape? he looks fat as ever. :hmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Sexual Chocolate chant :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Eva Marie's done a better DDT.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This episode has caused my mind to totally drift away.. I can't even concentrate on what I was doing before hand it's so numb.
:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Worse fucking DDT ever


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Since we're doing all tag matches, I'd really like Swagger/Usos vs Dallas/Star & Goldust.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow big slam!!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Show won't get his annual me push this year.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What an awful match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rusev missed by a mile


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rusev is in the wyatt family now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"LOOK AT LOOK AT LOOK AT LOOK AT LOOK AT LOOK AT" Lol cole.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

#Wyattsloselol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Not that I give a shit about Mark Henry or Big Show but they should have called them "The World's Strongest Show"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So Henry and show win by disqualification :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

liked that finish, but it seems like Henry is having two feuds at the same time


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

match of the year


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

12 minutes then a dq, fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, was a great "story" being told in that match?

:ti


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, that match was bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wyatts job by DQ

fuck this company

so they are going to let the old fart Henry beat Rusev istead of giving the rub to someone who could use it and is still young like Swagger


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I love Luke Harper, there's so much potential in this guy. One of the more talented wrestlers I've seen for a good while, he's a very good brawler and plays his character perfectly. It's a shame that his talent is seldom recognized by the WWE.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WWE needs to know when someone face someone 999 times it becomes boring


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Both wyatts to scared to get in the ring with this fat fuck. Lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wyatts looking weak as hell.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Wyatts get owned again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At least the Wyatts didn't eat another pin. bama4


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So many fatties jesus


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent work in making the Wyatt's look even more like bitches


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was filler.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> To everyone wishing Usos/Wyatts ended, this is what we get now.


I never wished it ended, at least not the way it did, I wanted the Wyatts to get the belts off the Samoancenas. :side:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, good. I've missed the angle of "angry white man destroys black men". Looks like Mark Henry is jobbing out since he's the token black guy this time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Poor Wyatts are being used as storyline fodder. 

Doesn't even look like Bray is going to have a feud for NOC. Sad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rusev/Mark Henry is going to fucking own!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh for fuck sakes


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Wyatts buried?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Slam!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH GOD NO OH GOD IT'S REALLY GONNA LAST THE ENTIRE RAW.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OH GOD


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


>


:lmao That was besutiful.:lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, was a great "story" being told in that match?
> 
> :ti


Yep. Whiny internet smarks need to fuck off.



















































:ti Who am I kidding? That match sucked.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

These fucking segments.. :ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Uhoh ... Raw is Lifetime again


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't care.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Again :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They need the guy from behind the music to narrate this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki with her 10 lbs of makeup. Yikes.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This is a parody. It has to be.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*These videos are so cheesy. Remind me of the show cheaters for some reason lol*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Herewe go again :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brie failed.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What is the kayfabe reason that Rusev would stand there for 10 minutes and then come in for the DQ? I get he doesn't want Henry to win, but he still gave Henry the victory and could've done that 10 minutes sooner. Or he could've taken out the ref first to give the Wyatt's the cheap win. I don't even know.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pls end this feud now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't Care


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Stop this shit, please fpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I swear to god this Bellas drama is so much like an episode of Intervention...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

For goodness sake with this crap.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jesus, this Bella shit makes for painful TV. fpalm

There's a reason I don't watch Total Divas.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie Bella looking like a bitch


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WAT IS THIS I CAN'T :ti


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

She use twin magic. lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:smokey2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*that's fucked up actually LOL*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
This feud


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl car had different rims. Nice continuity error


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Leave all this diva bella crap to reality tv divas show,...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao These Nikki Bella chronicles are amazing. this whole storyline is hilarious.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's like...unspoken law that siblings should not take driver's tests together. One is bound to pass and the other is bound to fail. That's just how American DMVs seem to operate.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki's rack makes this bearable.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait, if she stole the car how'd she get her license to begin with? Why didn't Nikki have her license with her?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

love the soap opera music.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lmao am I suppose to laugh or?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LIVE VIA SATELLITE


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, brie really was a bitch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HUSTLE, LOYALTY, FOCUS, LAWSUITS.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

wtf another cena segment? GTFO with that shit. Can we all change the channel and fuck these ratings


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fucking hell this is just nonsense. Why would anyone care?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope Rikishi returns and runs them both over


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

And this is better than the Attitude Era?

:bow

Yes, sure it is.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off with more Cena


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena not ready


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"OMG NOT THE CAR HE HAVE A FAMILY"


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

This is terrible. why is WWE wasting so much time on this?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Just changed the channel from this Bella's crap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"My twin framed me" cliche. Wow. Really.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is that story actually true? (besides the i've never told anyone part)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, they're going to show the Wyatt burial from last week.

:cena4


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Am I seriously the only one who likes the Bellas feud? I know it's not fucking Jericho/Michaels, but it's an original feud and they're trying. At least neither of them is "crazy" or fighting over a man.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The annoying part is they could do a good job of this but the video packages and promos are making it seem more like a Dr. Phil parody than an actually attempt at a sincere promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thought that was going to end in a drunk driving accident. 

Still feels like a Lifetime movie where in the end Nikki had to kill Brie because Brie stole her life. Or some shit like that.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SAVE_US_AMBROSE


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

BRIE IS A BITCH i dont even know whose side i can take in this feud


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol crashing the civic and blaming it on her sister. I love it!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Rofl car had different rims. Nice continuity error


I was just about to post this. The wrecked car was different than the first car they showed! fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay I'm done I can't watch anymore of this, good luck to the rest of you you'll need it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

lol Wyatts looked weak & this Bella crap is unbearable......This RAW is starting to turn out crappy yet again.......fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:kaep:cam:durant2:bosh6:floyd2:toomanykobes


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I would have never thought any Raw from this point forward could be worse than last week's.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Now they show cena burrying the wyatts


fucking kill yourself Vince


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 51 Sek.

As teens, Brie stole Nikki's car and driver's license, then TOTALED the car, and blamed Nikki!! 

GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

"But I've never told anyone", so I'm telling the world with my first confession.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleHsNose said:


> Well, brie really was a bitch


This. If even half of what Nikki is saying is true, I hope she kicks the living shit out of Brie during their next match.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Bellas get more attention than AJ/Paige fued. lol sad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nikki's rack makes this bearable.


Screw Nikki's rack. Kate Upton's rack got me hurtin right now. Lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How lesnar thinks about these bella segments.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

growing up bella shit has me rolling:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Brie was a bitch in high school.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

freezingtsmoove said:


> BRIE IS A BITCH i dont even know whose side i can take in this feud


I mean I think we're supposed to believe that Nikki is lying. 

But my god all of this is just hilarious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't like when Nikki said she wished her sister died in the womb... that went too far.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Another Hustle Loyalty and Respect legends sucking off Cenis segment?

:krillin :krillin :krillin :krillin


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Right, this is worst than last week. Goodnight.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone like this bellas shit?


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Nikki Bella segment, total divas tag match, ends in dq. Henry/show vs wyatts rematch, ends in dq. Nikki Bella segment.

HUSTLE LOYALTY FOCUS, coming up we take you back to last week :cole :cena2

I don't even with this Raw


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A litle late but Im gonna plug this until its the typical Bella segment reaction:





 (50 seconds on)


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Am I seriously the only one who likes the Bellas feud? I know it's not fucking Jericho/Michaels, but it's an original feud and they're trying. At least neither of them is "crazy" or fighting over a man.


You're the only one buds, and fighting over a man is worse?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Nikki Bella sucks. Big time. [email protected] reading those cards.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> OH GOD





Bigg Hoss said:


> OH GOD NO OH GOD IT'S REALLY GONNA LAST THE ENTIRE RAW.


WWE has me mega jaded at this point, I just kind of expect anything that sucks to go on weekly for a minimum of 3 months with countless recaps throughout. It doesn't even make me angry anymore, it's kind of like prison rape...well it's gonna happen anyways...I won't like it, but it's gonna happen, so might as well take it like a bitch.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

More like I'm Throwing Up Bella! Boom.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I hope Rikishi returns and runs them both over


"I did it...for the fans."


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

wtf dude michael sam? really?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Uh, OK....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why is everyone complaining? I'm enjoying tonight's program. Rollins got a crazy pop. Ziggler is so over. Nikki is killing. :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

MIchael Sam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WTF is WWE trying to do? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you serious? Vince are you serious? :StephenA


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Am I seriously the only one who likes the Bellas feud? I know it's not fucking Jericho/Michaels, but it's an original feud and they're trying. At least neither of them is "crazy" or fighting over a man.


It's like Watching a Ross county vs St Mirren football game, when the El Classico is on later.

Since this is what's on, I'm watching, and I really don't care. It's not interesting me, but since it's on I will watch it. Really though I'm just waiting til it's over so I can enjoy what else will be on after.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

oh my god Michael "sucks ass" Sam


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

michael sam lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Michael Sam look good though.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

RAW is in baltimore next week. Lord help us all.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And channel changed during this bs


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can not understand why he is not on a NFL team?? Because he is not that good!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

MICHAEL SAM?

:krillin :sodone


OMFG


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Michael Sam. :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh who the fuck cares. Really is anyone going to think "well I wasn't going to watch RAW but Michael Sam has made me change my mind".


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh shit, look what just happened.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Screw these recaps.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Micheal Sam..... next monday..... Is this vince's idea to poke at MNF......?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know...Michael Sam was not the only player that got cut. I'm just saying.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I didn't like when Nikki said she wished her sister died in the womb... that went too far.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that. It was meant to draw heat and further the feud and add hatred which it did.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The botches are too many for one night.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Micheal Sam or the first MNF of the year.

now thats a tough one.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is brock insulted Cena wanted his rematch LOL

this company is so terrible


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why is everyone complaining? I'm enjoying tonight's program. Rollins got a crazy pop. Ziggler is so over. Nikki is killing. :mark:


Bad divas match, bad tag match, Nikki's killing time is about it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Getting beyond tired of Michael Sam.

Like Chris Long said, let it go.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Next week raw going to be epic because of all the viewers wwe thinks they are going to get for Micahel sam


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What happened about michael sam, guys? I had the channel changed.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Michael Sam vs Darren Young in a........


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im gonna laugh if Cena wins at night of champion


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> You can not understand why he is not on a NFL team?? Because he is not that good!


He had the 2nd most sacks in preseason, 18 players who had close to less sacks them him made the team, only 2 did not.

Sam + another guy but made prospect roster.

What does that tell you?

Watch the seahawks pick him up and turn him into a star


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Michael Sam mah fellow Texan :ann2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Michael Sam vs Darren Young in a........



racist homophobe?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i wish i died in the womb.

wouldn't have to watch this bella feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> You can not understand why he is not on a NFL team?? Because he is not that good!


No kidding, if he was you know Bellichick would take a chance on him.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Next week's raw may be worth watching.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I hope Rikishi returns and runs them both over





KINGPIN said:


> "I did it...for the fans."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> What happened about michael sam, guys? I had the channel changed.


He is being invited to come to Raw next monday.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bury Wyatt


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Michael Sam vs Darren Young in a........


Bras and Panties.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Michael Sam vs Darren Young in a........


... 

..... 

... 

Bed


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Oh shit, look what just happened.


:ti


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Yknow what this whole Cena vs Lesnar thing feels like? It feels like a final run...I'm just getting that "career climax" vibe from it. They're giving it their best shot to give him a strong run this time, having him go against the toughest dude in the company, having to fight the authority just to get another shot, legends weighing in, etc.
Anyone else feeling like this is where it's headed?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> Micheal Sam..... next monday..... Is this vince's idea to poke at MNF......?


Maybe Vince thinks NFL fans would rather watch an interview than actual football. :lol

This man is senile.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SAVE US HEYMAN


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe Paul Heyman can wake me up a bit.

Voted for Hogan and Big Bubba on the app just because we know the outcome already and it's fixed :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Oh shit, look what just happened.



Oh shoot! Now that's better than hearing about WWE Network for $9.99


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HEY MAN!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

His side of the story? What side?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I love Heyman but he can't make up for this shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> He is being invited to come to Raw next monday.


oh. my. fuck. what the shit vince. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Heyman time


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heyman is the best.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> racist homophobe?


Its only a joke really... Im just tired of hearing about Sam


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It's time for Cena to bury 2 local jobbers


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

As if Brock knows what that word means.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Heyman's promo count as a singles match?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Im gonna laugh if Cena wins at night of champion


So will I. The IWC and YWC will explode in a massive fit of rage but it'll be hilarious while it lasts.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I cant believe WWE would top a that low to get more views/ratings and getting WWE Network subscriptions. Bringing a gay man to WWE. The first openly gay football player drafted to the NFL and then cut gets invited to MFR!? This is obviously for media....you know damn well Vince doesn't care about the man....he probably doesn't even watch football!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Monday Night 6-Man Tag Matches :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, it's good to see Paul Heyman!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RAW has sucked so far tonight


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That's it. Cena winning is confirmed. :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Why is an American football player coming to RAW, a wrestling show, to talk about not being picked up by any team?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn too many posts at one time :cuss:


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> i wish i died in the womb.
> 
> wouldn't have to watch this bella feud.


That is a bit extreme since you could just change the channel.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heyman tells the truth


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul killing it as usual.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lesnar's going to milk Cena? :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody knows how much time till noc?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Why is an American football player coming to RAW, a wrestling show, to talk about not being picked up by any team?


He failed with his own league so next Monday, Vince beings a former NFL player to RAW so you can have Monday night football and RAW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> oh. my. fuck. what the shit vince. fpalm fpalm


Now I hope a team scoops him up so he's busy and can't be on Raw. :lol

Raw's bad enough already, as everyone can tell.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Does anybody care what Paul is saying?

Jesus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Paul at least Cena is at Raw
where is Brock?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Give Heyman an award please


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Lesnar's going to milk Cena? :lmao


I don't think you understood what he said.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them NOC graphics are fucking awesome.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heyman deserves an Oscar


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Does anybody care what Paul is saying?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.



Nope


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are they acting like the rematch is set in stone? I thought the whole point of the opening promo was to put doubt on that.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Meh... wasn't feeling Heyman tonight.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Bigg Hoss time!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EMASCULATED! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Bo dallas time!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zeb is back


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Why are they acting like the rematch is set in stone? I thought the whole point of the opening promo was to put doubt on that.


yeah I don't get it either


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I cant believe WWE would top a that low to get more views/ratings and getting WWE Network subscriptions. Bringing a gay man to WWE. The first openly gay football player drafted to the NFL and then cut gets invited to MFR!? This is obviously for media....you know damn well Vince doesn't care about the man....he probably doesn't even watch football!


Exactly, Vince is a smart man.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Push this fucking man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man I wish Cesaro kept that theme.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I knew heyman will say something epic.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Zeb! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

A SINGLES MATCH?!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti at Zeb getting a better reaction than Swagger


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

ZEB!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Swagger!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Zeb is finally back with Swagger!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ZEB :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Zeb :mark: We the People :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Coulter is limping because of the brutality he took by the hands of rusev at summerslam. 

It was a kick to the shoulder...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A Michael Sam Open Mic Gay Shoot Promo is money. Guy has to talk better than Herp Da Derp Reigns.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Zebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

AUSTIN 3:16 SHIRT :austin


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Vs Rusev again?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Zeb!!!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Is Big Hoss Jack Thwagger? I'm on my phone so I can't check.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A singles match? Teddy Long does not approve of this nonsense.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Something tells me that Swagger's going over tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I don't think you understood what he said.


I don't think you understood I was making a joke out of it fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! This should be fun!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jack Swagger Time and zeb is back with him


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Is Big Hoss Jack Thwagger? I'm on my phone so I can't check.


Me too. 

And yes, sir.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If there was a competitor with money, a prime time slot on Monday, and not run by Dixie Carter or Jeff Jarrett.. WWE would be so easy to beat right now.. They are in the same boat they were in 1996 but this time there is no competition so they can just get away with telling everyone to eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SWAG :swagger


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a feeling Zeb is just there to get backstabbed by Swagger so he can get turned into a believer.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Yknow what this whole Cena vs Lesnar thing feels like? It feels like a final run...I'm just getting that "career climax" vibe from it. They're giving it their best shot to give him a strong run this time, having him go against the toughest dude in the company, having to fight the authority just to get another shot, legends weighing in, etc.
> Anyone else feeling like this is where it's headed?


No.

Cena wins lol. You should know this by now.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Is Big Hoss Jack Thwagger? I'm on my phone so I can't check.


Yep.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> A singles match? Teddy Long does not approve of this nonsense.


Zeb Colter's obviously going to be in action tonight. :genius


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope the husband on that Satisfaction show punches that guy's nose into his brain and show ends and we can get a better show in it's place.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Please tell me I'm not the only person who realized the Honda Civic shown at the start, and the one supposedly in the accident had different rims lol meaning likely different cars.

Meaning the stories are likely BS.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Commercials up the ass

ugghghhghghghghghghghghghhg


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Something tells me that Swagger's going over tonight.


He could use a victory.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A singles match :cheer


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This asap or gtfo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> A singles match? Teddy Long does not approve of this nonsense.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Is Big Hoss Jack Thwagger? I'm on my phone so I can't check.


I thought big hoss was from pawn stars


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bryan D. said:


> This asap or gtfo.












Save_Us_Ambrose


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL-ins said:


> No.
> 
> Cena wins lol. You should know this by now.


I just feels like...where can they really go with him after this? Maybe I need to brainstorm more, but right now I can't see him being able to go bigger than this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only person who realized the Honda Civic shown at the start, and the one supposedly in the accident had different rims lol meaning likely different cars.
> 
> Meaning the stories are likely BS.


God forbid they changed the rims on their car..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Swagger vs axel. 

I can already see those ratings numbers going down


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wait thwagger changed her forum name? Why???


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey, big hoss, didn't recognize you, lol.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ax man jobbing to Swagger


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

And he's facing Curtis Axel, because Curtis Axel hates America.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I thought big hoss was from pawn stars


Bigg Hoss is Swagger's nickname given by JR.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bo might cost him the match again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Swagger better win. No Bo Dallas nonsense.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cawtis axel is going to win a match :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bo to interfere and cost Swagger the match, how thrilling.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd like Axel to get a win once in a while. Swagger's obviously going to Jobberville so why have him beat Axel?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THANK YOU RYBACK chant please


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Should be a good match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Guess my theory was wrong. Didn't know they did big developments like that on SD.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> And he's facing Curtis Axel, because Curtis Axel hates America.


Well, America certainly hates Curtis Axel.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Might make a smiley out of that later. :side:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Swagger better win. No Bo Dallas nonsense.


Oh...But it's gonna happen.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> He could use a victory.


Annnnd Curtis Axel comes out...looks like I was right. Always nice when that happens. Of course, we'll probably get another interruption angle...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bo :mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

What :austin3


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A singles match?
Teddy long must be pissed!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

did axel just clobber swags in the nose?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Shenron said:


> I'd like Axel to get a win once in a while. Swagger's obviously going to Jobberville so why have him beat Axel?


They both kinda suck so a win for either does nothing for me. :draper2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh...But it's gonna happen.


I know, I know.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bo is going to cost him the match!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

WWE, screw you guys, I'm watching Miami at Louisville!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hey, is that Ryan with Bo Dallas?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fake audience members

Also JBL sucks


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Bo-lieve session.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We wanted a singles match. 

It's swagger vs axel :maury



Edit: wait who the f are those people


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Might make a smiley out of that later. :side:


Haha!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if swagger loses I am turning off raw


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread is dead suddenly!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> if swagger loses I am turning off raw


please


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> What :austin3



:westbrook4


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

100% Michael Sam does not watch wrestling and nothing comes of this. WWE has done this before where they cal out a "celebrity" to come on Raw with an open mic and nothing comes from it. The person does nothing and the following week, WWE mentions nothing about it. It's the lowest form of publicity for the WWE..


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Axel deserves better. His father would be ashamed.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> What :austin3


Most of those polls are rigged


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bigg Hoss is Swagger's nickname given by JR.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

CURTIS AXEL WITH THAT SELL!!!
:bow


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ah, he won!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger needed that victory!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

My twelve year old nephew has a deeper voice than Bo.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

What in the world is Bo doing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Superkick said:


> I know, I know.


Lol ok, maybe not bama


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Swagger for win.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> They both kinda suck so a win for either does nothing for me. :draper2


I like Axel. If they had him cut some promos in his intense mode his IC run would've been a lot better and he'd be a solid upper midcarder right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> What :austin3


*Fuck that shit.*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> WWE, screw you guys, I'm watching Miami at Louisville!


Join us. I've already abandoned RAW for the night.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo's voice is awful

My god.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ritchie is a dumbass then


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit this is awful... :ti


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger needed that victory!


Nothing says rising star like beating Curtis Axel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ritchie has a problem.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Richie's a stupid fuck then.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

lmao wtf man


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo Dallas always reminds me of a retarded Leonardo Dicaprio.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Therapy said:


> If there was a competitor with money, a prime time slot on Monday, and not run by Dixie Carter or Jeff Jarrett.. WWE would be so easy to beat right now.. They are in the same boat they were in 1996 but this time there is no competition so they can just get away with telling everyone to eat a bag of dicks.


not even close the talent wwe has kills 96

rollins
ambrose
reigns
the usos
wyatt
cesaro
shemaus
rusev
aj lee
paige

shit ton better than sid,diesel,mabel of 96

the booking is just terrible


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ritchie is a mark


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This fucking dumbass gambles on a scripted match he knew he wasn't he going to win in. 

#STILLREALTOMEDAMMIT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Poor Richie 

DAMN YOU SWAGGER! :cuss:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So in other words Bo, are you saying that guy bet the farm on Swagger?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo Dallas sounding like Michael Jackson. :sodone


Lol, Dallas doing awesome heel work. Crowd is like 'wat'.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well then... Ricky is fucking stupid.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JohnCooley said:


> Axel deserves better. His father would be ashamed.


His father would be ashamed he didn't inherit 1/1000th of the charisma or personality his father had. :draper2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bet a month's salary on fucking WWE :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET IT TOGETHER ANGELO!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Richie's a stupid fuck then.


^ this :maury


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Richie's savings are gone..." :bo
(scattered laughter in the crowd)

:jordan4


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

JBL is right this is terrible, you can't bet on wrestling, its predetermined.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

He wins!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You know... as much as I don't overly care for Dallas and Swagger, I like that WWE is actually putting effort into building a feud, with segments for wrestlers NOT in the title picture.

I miss PPV's when like every match showed a highlight build up to promote the match, get you pumped up for it.

They're even doing it a bit more with the IC title, not enough, but maybe it will change over time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Should I be laughing at this? lol cause I'm pissing myself lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Deporting people!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YOU RUINED ANGELO'S LIFE, SWAGGER


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Ritchie has a problem.





KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Richie's a stupid fuck then.


:lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So that dumbass costs his family their home and it's somehow Swagger's fault?

:ti


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Richie's a stupid fuck then.


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And the crowd cheers and Angelo being deported.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :LOL


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

lmaooooooooo


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Bo's voice is awful
> 
> My god.


That's the point.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus. Bo Dallas is fucking awesome with the promo!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

This is so bad :lol:

Next segment please


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This is fucking gold. One pf the few good feuds in WWE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Richie has a gambling addiction, how is that Swaggy's fault?

Angelo didn't study. Not Swaggy's fault.

Jenny's son just going thru a phase, man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Parker said:


> This fucking dumbass gambles on a scripted match he knew he wasn't he going to win in.
> 
> #STILLREALTOMEDAMMIT


Why did that idiot listen to Dolphins1925 and bet on Dolphins picks.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Her son wants to be Vladmir Putin :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn. Even Thwagger has turned on Jack.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jennifer's son is a no-good commie.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody wrote this.

Remember that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why the fuck does he sound like Michael Jackson


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:bryanlolouttahere


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol this is ridiculous.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> His father would be ashamed he didn't inherit 1/1000th of the charisma or personality his father had. :draper2



Don't talk about charisma with an Ambrose avi. thnks


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Being deported to Italy? Should take the Bellas with him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao holy crap

this segment is gold


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok...that's enough now...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bo sounds like Micheal Jackson


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo's voice is strangely funny.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

A kid wanting to be like Putin :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

her son wants to be like Putin :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bo is hilarious, he's truly found his niche. He'll be a great midcarder if the division gets its feet underneath it.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

:lol Funny segment


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the greatest segment of this raw


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

................... Who told him to bet on a fix match? Dumb Dumb
................... Fail your citizenship test? You was too busy watching a fail Raw
................... Her Son needs help


And Bo Dallas needs to shut up. He sounds like a guy going through puberty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo fucking killed that :lmao :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was terrible..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bo Dallas sounding like Michael Jackson. :sodone


Glad I'm not the only one who was thinking that. :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> His father would be ashamed he didn't inherit 1/1000th of the charisma or personality his father had. :draper2


:bow


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Shit feud


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was amusing. :lol

It's nice to see midcarders getting some kind of storyline.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Alright, the 'Bolieves' in the crowd were quieter. Dallas getting that proper heel heat and Swagger staying over, even against other Americans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is that woman pregnant again?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

:bow dat promo


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the build to midcard feuds lately.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in stitches. Bo Dallas is fucking gold. He's one of the best troll heels in a long while.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> That was terrible..


Said no one.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Don't talk about charisma with an Ambrose avi. thnks



Lol Ambrose has much more charisma hence why he gets big pops.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Send the bellas too .


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Dammit Bo Dallas kills me!! Great stuff from him


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Go to hell with these guys teaming up in 6 man tag matches


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Richie is probably going to gamble on the Lesnar/Cena rematch too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah.. that sucked.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

That Logic.

Swagger wins.... Richie is a genius and gets rich
Swagger loses... Swagger's fault...no need to blame Richie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's Richie, the stupid fuck.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JohnCooley said:


> Don't talk about charisma with an Ambrose avi. thnks


actual post


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm actually crying with laughter ... lol I can't stop laughing at this being all swaggers fault lol

Do this every week Bo, please, I need laughs like that in this show lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fun little segment with Bo and Swagger there.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo is great at this.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo Dallas is a fucking legend. What a promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DBCCD said:


> Bo Dallas always reminds me of a retarded Leonardo Dicaprio.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

See you at the crossroads


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is this the start of an actual midcard?

Dallas/Swagger
Ziggler/Miz
Ambrose/Rollins (upper-mid for now admitedly) 

Good times!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is Bo going to start a cult with his bolievers and eventually ally himself with his brother for a super cult?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

This RAW....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Richie's a degenerate gambler who found the one mob guy to take bets on wrestling, Angelo is getting deported because he couldn't handle Swagger losing a match and the girl's son wants to be like Putin. 

Was Bo trying to bury America, cause I think he succeeded.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> her son wants to be like Putin :lmao


:lana This man, great man! Much better than your girly man President Obama!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Richie has a gambling addiction, how is that Swaggy's fault?
> 
> Angelo didn't study. Not Swaggy's fault.
> 
> ...


Does it almost make you think of that Samuel L Jackson sketch on Funny or Die?

"My daughter watches Django Unchained because of you! Fuck you Samuel L Jackson , it's your fault!"


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Don't talk about charisma with an Ambrose avi. thnks


Says the guy with a Curtis Axel picture :ti


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I knew this was gonna be fun, lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

darkguy said:


> That Logic.
> 
> Swagger wins.... Richie is a genius and gets rich
> Swagger loses... Swagger's fault...no need to blame Richie


That was the point!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

At least wwe is trying :lol


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

What the hell is going on, proper feuds are developing (even if one involves henry).


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Richie is an idiot for betting the farm and his life savings..

JBL "That's terrible."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, Swagger is such a good fucking face. 

Adam Rose, gtfo.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

..............


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is Adam Rose still employed?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh fuck, it's this guy.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Aw jeez, not *this* shit again! fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Did I ever say Axel had charisma? No I didn't. Thats his only downfall.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Adam Rose still has a job? wtf


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Rose with dat depression beard.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Adam Rose looks hungover.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:krillin

I'M FUXKIN DONE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hope he finally loses.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I almost forgot Adam Rose existed... please fuck off


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is the bunny suit changing every month or two?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah fuck, I thought Adam Rose had been demoted from Raw.

I stopped giving any shits about him about 3 weeks back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo = Top lel. :duck

ADAM ROSE!!! AND SLATER GATOR!!! :dance


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Slater :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They really didn't give a fuck tonight


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep thats enough Raw for this week. Good night everyone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus about get more buried then he already is..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Titus "Let me show you how............ to lay on that mat" O'Neil.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god damnit wwe raw has been horrible and now you bring out adam rose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Slater's bark :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

:ti Slater


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the dancing guy (legit just forgot his name lmao). The guy facing Titus O'Neal... He kinda looks like the homeless version of Seth Rollins

The old Leo Kruger 

Holy shit I forgot his name :maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This episode is on par with last week's


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Has Adam Rose lost a match yet? I don't remember any losses for him, but they never talked about his streak like they did with Bo Dallas.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

if Titus doesn't squash this dude in 1 minute I'm done


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rose should go back to nxt.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Love that sign " I could be home watching Nitro"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice beard, and Slater is a joke.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Listen to those Slater chants. :agree:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Slater vs. Rabbit. Make it happen.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Adam Rose?

uttahere


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who is that bunny?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I have no idea why I laughed at the bunny attacking Slater


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They should just have Wyatt kidnap Rose and Brainwash him back into Leo Kruger saying that he was under the influence of drugs and Wyatt helped him get cleaned .


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

"I could be at home watching nitro" sign.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

THIS IS SO CHILDISH WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING SPONGEBOB NO IM NOT KILL THIS SHIT


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

What the fuck am I watching tonight, honestly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

oh...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Adam Rose?
> 
> uttahere


^ THIS

WTF AM I WATCHING?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole Slater's being rabbit punched!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This show is Vince's doing isn't it?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Will the streak end tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DISTRACTION ROLLUP! DISTRACTION ROLLUP!

Fuck this company


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Adam Rose is supposed to be a face?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone had to win a bet based off that.

"Look, I bet you $50 I can get a bunny to kick Heath Slater's ass."


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is so dumb


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf totally heel move


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> if Titus doesn't squash this dude in 1 minute I'm done


See you next week!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck at that solid double leg takedown by Bunny. And he even has a passable ground-n-pound game.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Slater is being beaten up by a furry. And a huge guy like Titus beaten by a goofy prancing lollipop slurping doofus. I fucking hate Adam Rose so much.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is Adam Rose supposed to be a face?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL :LOL

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh man.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you WWE. The last 2 segments have been too funny. 

:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

What a heel tactic.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's amazing how the crowd wants to get behind Slater Gator, hates Adam Rose, and they book 45 second garbage like this with Rose going over. fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me that wants Dean Ambrose in that bunny outfit lmao 

Raw is making me laugh tonight


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I just can't... but I continue to do...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

RDEvans said:


> They should just have Wyatt kidnap Rose and Brainwash him back into Leo Kruger saying that he was under the influence of drugs and Wyatt helped him get cleaned .



Bray isn't Punk. Nice try though.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Please die Rose.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Adam Rose. But not the bunny.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SLATER CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

That bunny is a better wrestler than big show


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Vince without a doubt told Cole to say that


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> Who is that bunny?


DB, lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This may sound weird... but I'd like to see Rose as the European champ. 

I wish they'd merge the US and IC title, and have that as the midcard belt. Then have the European title for the developing and lower card guys like Rose. I'd love to see him with the European championship.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder who that bunny is? Probably Zack Ryder.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

This raw has been rollercoaster of emotions :lmao


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Here we go again. zzzzz


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just saw a bunny and a meth-head throw a guy into the steps. 

I don't know...I just don't know about this world anymore..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is this piece of fucking cunt ass trash undefeated????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuck everyone!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Rosee looks like such a flaming ******. I wanna slap is face off.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

God, this has only been an hour and a half? Fuuuuck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

More of this Bella crap

:done


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

twin peaks music


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

oh boy! more bellas!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Adam Rose/Peter Cottontail tag team?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> It's amazing how the crowd wants to get behind Slater Gator, hates Adam Rose, and they book 45 second garbage like this with Rose going over. fpalm


It's fucking pathetic


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Evil Express? Muhahahaha!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good nose jobs


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So Nikki was the smart one eh? 

:cena3 :bryan2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, so Nikki has always been the fat one.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

This RAW is so fucking bad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Adam Rose needs to be lobotomized with an ice pick.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Brie Bella screwed Brie Bella


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I really don't believe that Brie was the stupid one between them. :lol


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus Christ.. Rusev AGAIN?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Twin magic use again... And no one cares..... Moving on!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So she was taking her sister GED test for her


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank god. Rusev save us


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"...And then she stole the test with all the answers. "


This is the worst after school special ever.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Another Bellas segment...immediately after an Adam Rose segment...at least have some mercy and let me recover from that crap!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This raw is vince's doing...right?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

K thats enough RAW for me :|


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

unk2 Fuck this.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooh Lana!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That bitch Brie


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I still don't get the Adam Rose hate. He's way better than Bo Dallas.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Those noses
:ti

Nikki such a pushover


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:'( Emotional as phuck.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rusev!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Adam Rose is supposed to be a face?!


I honestly think he'd work a lot better as a heel, getting his 'entourage' to attack any of his opponents who leave the ring and doing backstage skits where he tries to sell 'party drugs' to other wrestlers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian is here. Business has just picked up.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Are you serious it's only been one hour and thirty mins? Fuck that man this is shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

"But I never told anyone" U just told it to a million plus people.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev is actually talented as fuck and looks awesome when he's not doing squash match. Unfortunately, that seems to be all they manage with him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone notice we are about to get a 3rd straight singles match? :vince5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Awwwwwwww Nikki, that almost brings a tear to my eye. :brock


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay it's time to bring up some NXT talent.
Apparently WWE doesn't think they have enough wrestlers to fill up three hours.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

blue is lana's color. Only thing better is nothing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny

Omg her legs :moyes1


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

"This sux" sign. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This is pretty brutal...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll never be worried about being kidnapped by a secret military organization and getting tortured. That shit has nothing on a three hour episode of RAW consisting of 3+ Bella segments, a 15 minute tag team squash between Henry/Show and the Wyatts, Roman "Hot Tag" Reigns, and Adam Rose.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

joeycalz said:


> I still don't get the Adam Rose hate.


I actually like Adam Rose. :draper2 I think he's a fun character/midcarder.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

You know, we could get out some guys who haven't been on the show with this time, but no, more Rusev.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm tired of hearing Nikki speak


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That "this sux" sign. :lmao

Describes this Raw down to a tee.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"Duuuuh, I lived the life of my twin. I just disclosed information that would obviously incriminate my sister and I, duuuuh. But I'm pretty sure the fans will be as clueless as I am and not realize that, instead they'll think of me as the victim."


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The dude with the giant "THIS SUX" sign came prepared.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

joeycalz said:


> I still don't get the Adam Rose hate. He's way better than Bo Dallas.



No he's not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Rusev is actually talented as fuck and looks awesome when he's not doing squash match. Unfortunately, that seems to be all they manage with him.


He is way better than some of these other big guys. He's quick and actually can do some moves. Unfortunately, all he's ever going to do is squash people and then eventually lose to :cena4


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

They are obviusly setting rose to become heel lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm tired of hearing Nikki speak


I didnt tell anybody. :nikki


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I cant. Fuck I'm going to watch Americas Next Top Model. Im out


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Parker said:


> Anyone notice we are about to get a 3rd straight singles match? :vince5


Don't worry playa, we gon' turn this match into a tag team match!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Due to my interest level peaking at a new low (and I have no idea why), I'm gonna go spend the rest of my night masturbating to how awesome I am. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Lana :lenny
> 
> Omg her legs :moyes1


Hellz yeah.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so sick of hearing about the Michael Sam crap and this RAW stinks....WWE is really boring me recently I'm not even interested in NOC other than Cena and Lesnar to be honest..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lordhhhx said:


> They are obviusly setting rose to become heel lol


Who? Slator/Gator? Or the Rose Bunny?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I missed the "This Sux" sign guy. Sounds hilarious!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Every one of these Bella Twins segments is a different plotline from Sister, Sister.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh you didn't know


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I actually like Adam Rose. :draper2 I think he's a fun character/midcarder.


Is your definition of fun slowly peeling off your fingernails by pressing them against the edge of a splintery table? If so, I suppose I see where you're coming from...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I have every single attitude era episode :kappa


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This crap again fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL.... STFU.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh for the love of fuck jbl I hope you spontaneously combust


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO JBL CRACKS ME UP 9.99!!! :lmao

9.99 MYGAL!!! :jbl


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

"9.99 Maggle!" Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

These three idiots are having like a million times more fun than we are watching their stupid fucking asses.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP JBL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck's sake someone take JBL's bottle of booze!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

What was the price again? I forgot.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

RYDER!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


slater got fucking MAULED


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JBL, King and Cole should be paid 9.99 per hour.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are new pics on The Fappening?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Zack Ryder about to get destroyed :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh shit, Ryder! :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Zack Ryder has a match tonight...cool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is awful.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd crush Lana


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Zack Ryder just took off his bunny costume.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Why they FUCKING hell are bellas getting that much tv time?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is that guy just in the audience in uniform? 

Am I the only one annoyed by this? We get it, you're in the service. But you're just fishing for compliments when yo wear it everywhere.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Zack Ryder just took off his bunny costume.


Exactly


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Calling it now, Ryder with the upset. Im betting a month's salary like that farmer.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

RYDER LOLLRYDER LOLLRYDER LOLLRYDER LOLLRYDER LOLLRYDER LOLLRYDER LOLL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

skarvika said:


> Is your definition of fun slowly peeling off your fingernails by pressing them against the edge of a splintery table? If so, I suppose I see where you're coming from...


He's far better than the Bellas/Eva/Santino/Hornswoggle etc so I'll take it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Angle time!!! 



LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryder lives! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At some point if you've been smashed by Rusev 14 or 15 times, maybe you don't accept match number 16.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"YUUU SUK!"*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"You suck."

*Kurt Angle theme hits*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Poor Ryder


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryder getting fed to Rusev agan :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

PirateMonkE said:


> This RAW is so fucking bad.


Go back and forth with the saved by the bell movie and raw


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Ryder


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

zack ryder sighting


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:lana2 YOU SUCK!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:jbl: *$9.99*


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

American is now a language.
Thank you Lana you retard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU SUCK?!?!...Kurt Angle return is now confirmed .


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

A wild Zack Ryder appears.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can we stop feeding jobbers to Rusev?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone else see the guy in the NY jersey checking out Lana's behind?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

In Soviet Russia, Lana sucks YOU! :lana


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Shenron said:


> Does anyone know if there are new pics on The Fappening?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rusev/Ryder 234 :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off Ryder.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RIP Ryder


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Squash matches are so fucking stupid.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Why they FUCKING hell are bellas getting that much tv time?



Do you know who they're fucking?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Mark


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

It definitely would be a perfect time for Angle's return.... unfortunately we wont get that


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Henry :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol now mark Henry is coming out with an American set :ti


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Mark Henry with Swagger titantron?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> RIP Ryder


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ratings just spiked


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Wasn't that Swagger's tron?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HALL OF PAIN!!! :done


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Based Henry. :banderas


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> In Soviet Russia, Lana sucks YOU! :lana


Brb moving to Russia


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So basically, Mark Henry is too fat to get out of the ring?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck Henry. Black bitch


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Same formula for every feud.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... are they pretty much just going to give Swagger's gimmick to Henry?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Where was he going?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

uttahere


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

who knew that mark henry was such a jingoistic scumbag


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Can this Raw become more awful than that? fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Henry is the GOAT on the mic


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

That line was gold.

Go Henry!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hall of Pain :mark:


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Did Cole just say Get him?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

First inductee into the international wing of the hall of pain? 


So Sheamus and Kane are American?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can jericho come out and kick the Russian flag around?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

UM didn't he induct Khali.....from India?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Cunt Rose is undefeated, apparently it truly means NOTHING anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Henry gonna get squashed...


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't mind this. Would be better if Henry had the us title


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> This RAW....


Its putting me to sleep


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL cheering a face.

He sucks.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Technically, Rusev isn't undefeated. He just has never been pinned.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

That lina was gold


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Get em Mark! :cole


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hall Of Pain going World Wide :henry1


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana saying "You suck!" = :angle2 return confirmed 

Bradshaw still running Thwaggah down. :lol Mizark with some nice mic work as usual.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rusev...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

INTERNATIONAL HALL OF PANCAKES! :mark: :done:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes. Stephanie looks awful.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

INNUENDO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stephanie's sexy azz...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Triple H's "This is some bullshit" face.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

You know it's a slow show when all you can think is "I want Stephanie to sit on my face"


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This makes me sick


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OK that was adorable
Steph really loves HHH
awww


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO TRIPS IS FUNNY GUY :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

How cute are they?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Romangirl252 said:


> This makes me sick


:maury I'm laughing more than I should be


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I wonder if they will go for the HHH/Nikki affair angle.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> INTERNATIONAL HALL OF PANCAKES! :mark: :done:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OOOOHH YEAAAAAAAH STEPHANIE

MACHO MAN LOVES THAT


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

DBCCD said:


>


lol I remember this. how in the world lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

skarvika said:


> You know it's a slow show when all you can think is "I want Stephanie to sit on my face"


I was looking forward to Swagger's match just to see his ass. :draper2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shenron said:


> Does anyone know if there are new pics on The Fappening?


Would die if I seen this out in the crowd.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Y'all Orton just uploaded a pic to Instagram. :homer3


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn this show. It has been all filler so far.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> I wonder if they will go for the HHH/Nikki affair angle.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow 60 the new standard of WWE programming!
Especially since the JBL and Cole show has lost a bit of a step.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all Orton just uploaded a pic to Instagram. :homer3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't really remember what's happened so far..... um... I guess that's better than being pissed off for me, but for the WWE that is terrible. Not even making an impact in any way tonight so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!

All those female celebrities getting owned with those NUDES yesterday. Love it.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Steph's door is always open eh 

DAT BACK DOOR.

:flair3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> In Soviet Russia, Lana sucks YOU! :lana


I'm booking my ticket right now


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do we really need Steph in this fued?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*MY DOOR IS ALWAYS OPEN
*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That Bellas segment was cringeworthy


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The announcement is Nikki vs brie.. I'm calling it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> All those female celebrities getting owned with those NUDES yesterday. Love it.


:trips5 WWE divas next


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great...more in the ongoing saga of "As the Ring Turns" or as I see it "As My Stomach Churns". Let's see what new lows of acting these diva ditzes demonstrate next. Really, has anyone counted the minutes wasted by this schlock? hours?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

To be fair I guess this RAW hasn't been completely irredeemable so far. It helps coming in with no expectations, and last week sucking complete ass also helps.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NO TIT GAP TONIGHT...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ almighty, this Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bawse ass bitch, y'all.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the queen is here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> :trips5 WWE divas next


My body is ready. :kobedat


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Stephanie's legs :trips5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 1 Min.

Wait a second - did @StephMcMahon just give the slightest HINT of a #ShaneOMac return? That could be #BestForBusiness! #RAW

did I miss sth?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope she doesn't give her a diva title match


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The fuck her dress looks like it's made from onion skins.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh Nikki.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HOT DAMN 

:durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5 :durant5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NIKKI LOOKING FINE AS FUCK


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No more.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Tonights RAW has been like a car accident, you don't want to look you really don't but you can't help yourself so you keep looking until its over


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 1 Min.
> 
> Wait a second - did @StephMcMahon just give the slightest HINT of a #ShaneOMac return? That could be #BestForBusiness! #RAW
> 
> did I miss sth?


Why is Foley still watching this shit? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki needs to change her damn theme. Why would she have the same theme as the person "she wished died in their womb"


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This show is now begging me to go to bed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SkolVikings94 said:


> The fuck her dress looks like it's made from onion skins.


:lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fuck the haters of this angle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm surprised they haven't slowed down the Bella Twins theme to show that she's evil now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BORING chants.

:ti


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

BORING!!!! BORING!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Boring chants :ti


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Stephanie's ass is lookin' fantastic :trips5


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

boring...boring...boring...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Boring chants lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw is Ragelife :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

BORING CHANTS :yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BORING CHANTS!!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

The fans are right. This is becoming boring.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love the crowd


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This whole damn raw since that opening segment





 from 50 seconds on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is this storyline still going on


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BORING! :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Boring."


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Boring chants. Rightfully so


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> NIKKI LOOKING FINE AS FUCK


Until she opens that mouth.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Boring chants...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Boring chants. :lmao


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Boring chants is well deserved.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


>



His legs piss me off


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anybody have a link for Kaley Cuoco's nudes on The Fappening?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol. Crowd doesn't even care about the cheap heat attempts.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Noooo, if only we had a better crowd those boring chants would ring through so bad right now


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanna see Nikki get something off her chest.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Are those boring chants?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

RAW IS RAGE LIFE!!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


>


Why is he dressed like Wyatt? :lol

His legs. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crickets for Nikki and now brief "BORING" chants. :jordan4

And Nikki, if you got everything off your chest, you'd be just as generic and 4/10-worthy as your sister.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I knew it


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh joy


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I hope she doesn't give her a diva title match


holy shit you picked it.


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol nice response from the crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

still the same music ha ha ha
this stupid company


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pls fuck off.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why do they still have the same theme lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I call bullshit!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WAT?! Nikki next champion?!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

There's a boring chant in this Bella storyline shit? I had the tv on mute so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

She's the face of the... divas division.
Is today drunk RAW?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

EAT A SANDWICH


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If Nikki beats Paige, then...... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Nikki is 10x hotter than Brie


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WHY DO THEY STILL HAVE THE SAME THEME SONG? FFS WWE use logic


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I can't anymore


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I'm surprised they haven't slowed down the Bella Twins theme to show that she's evil now.


Or given her Show's version:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Until she opens that mouth.


Even better :jordan


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

HERE COMES THE BAD ACTING


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The reason everyone is not doing the Boring chants is that the ones not chanting are asleep. Btw, if you need a pillow, people in the audience, Wrestling buddies are on sale in the lobby for $9.99!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


>


Hilarious


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brie is a better mic worker, imho. Don't get why people were hyping up Nikki, she's awful. Brie is passable.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Who is a better crier, Brie or Big Show? hmmm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So.. if Nikki is up next then AJ wins at NoC... ugh, can we just stay with AJ/Paige and fire the bellas already?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brie > Nikki in every way imaginable.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THIS SEGMENT IS GOING ON FOR TOO LONG


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Brie has got to be the worst mic worker in the business.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Those Mic skills


Yawn.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

This angle between the Bellas is way better than 90% of the show right now. People chant boring for this yet can sit through a fucking 20 minute Big Slow and Fat Henry match and have no problems.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn right Steph, Nobody wants to hear what she has to say, truer words have never ever been said on Raw.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I seriously cannot stop laughing right now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


>


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

WORST. RAW. EVER.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


>





JohnCooley said:


> His legs piss me off


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why am I watching this?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

If Brie don't attack Nikki I'm going to be pissed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is Cena in all of this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Because this is garbage...Anyone read the rumors that WWE misdiagnosed Daniel Bryan and he actually needs Tommy John Surgery now?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I physically can't get myself to watch these segments. Just the fact that the acting is abysmal and they're live in front of tens of thousands of fans who give no fucks. It's way too embarrassing to handle.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish nikki bella was on the leaked photo list yesterday.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

And AJ comes in to save the show!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it bad that I still don't know which Bella is which?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ :mark:, bury them pls


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

I feel sorry for the guys that fell asleep in the arena and will wake up tomorrow and be like IS IT OVER YET???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki legit retarded.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ be like "Don't forget about me!"


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

YES AJ SAVE THIS PLEASE


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SAVE US AJ


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ to save the segment. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

People chant "boring" now. 

At least in the Attitude Era. 

They Chanted 

for Vince. "Asshole!, Asshole!, Asshole"
for Stephanie. "Slut, slut, slut, slut!"
for Shane. "Shane's a pussy *clap*, *clap*, *clap* Shane's a pussy"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally, some other talent out there to help Steph.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

QUEEN J


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this storyline.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Brie is a better mic worker, imho. Don't get why people were hyping up Nikki, she's awful. Brie is passable.


Because tits and ass 

That's why


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you AJ


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*throws the Bellas, Aj, and Paige in the trash*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pipebomb incoming.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ and Paige need to kick Bellas's asses immediately.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Vince Russo ‏@pyroballyhoo 2m
I actually am so bored with this show, and care so little at this point---that I actually feel bad. I feel sorry for the talent.'

He's not the only one


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank god AJ is here now.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Finally... a female that can somewhat talk on the mic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Nikki looks better, but Brie wins in everything else.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punk chants. Go figure.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I will say I do like how the WWE has been having all these different storylines interact with each other tonight. Makes things less rigid.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> NIKKI LOOKING FINE AS FUCK


As usual.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cue the Punk chants


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you. AJ and Paige has come to save this shit show.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

time for AJ to show them how to work a mic.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes AJ!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao


He's a retard!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aj's fucking tiny.


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Srsly cm punk? Give it a rest


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Aj please smack steph.... PLEASE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They will make Nikki beat AJ to become the #1 contender?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Now, If you can only add TJ Hopper trying to unstop a toilet...

"ALmost got it, this week's raw is about to come up".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie looks so manly compared to the rest of the females.

:ti


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FFS.

The crowd chants have been funny so far, but the CM PUNK chants piss even me off fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is the same shit Cena and Trips did earlier, jfc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck..Nikki with that tight ass TAN dress with them sexy ass thighs/legs...UFFFF


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Aj's fucking tiny.


Steph has heels the size of the empire state building


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Parker said:


> Because tits and ass
> 
> That's why


Then why does no one like the Big Show? :draper2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

They're really just re-doing the opening segment but with women


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ saving this disaster of a segment.
oh and let me guess another tag match tonight right ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

that Paige pop YESS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fatal four way at night of Champions please :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Diva fest 2K14


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

That PAIGE reaction


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

AJ's not great on the mic, but against the Bellas she sounds like Frank Sinatra compared to William Hung when on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

And now we have paige coming out


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

PAIGE AND AJ TO SAVE THIS SEGMENT!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

CoverD said:


> And AJ comes in to save the show!


Annnd Paige comes to bring it back down... fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE (Steph) tryna make the divas division important.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My fantasy wife Paige!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Sep 2, 2014)

Are the Divas seriously leading into the second hour of RAW? fpalm

Boring chants continue, please.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

There's going to be another tag match, huh, playa?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige is now involved! :lol Is this a Bella story or is it over? :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

AJ :mark:


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone should have brought a sign of CM Punk's and AJ Lee's wedding photo.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A divas segment at 10pm

:ti


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> 'Vince Russo ‏@pyroballyhoo 2m
> I actually am so bored with this show, and care so little at this point---that I actually feel bad. I feel sorry for the talent.'
> 
> He's not the only one


He reminds me of Antonio Salieri someone who knows what's good, but just doesn't know how to deliver a quality product on his own. First rate critique but a third rate writer when he's not paired with Vince McMahon.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

And thank you Paige.

Now, get the porn actresses out of the ring.


Bloody Divas Champion?

She ragging?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Lok said:


> Paige is now involved! :lol Is this a Bella story or is it over? :lol



It wasn't Brie who ruined Nikki's life it was Paige!!! Plot twist.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Didn't Natalya pin Paige like twice? Shouldn't she get a match, too?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kill them Paige and AJ!!! Kill them!!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Nikki...pot calling kettle...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NO! NO! NO Divas tag match. NO!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want NIKKI to get naked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki is soooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"you sound like two little immature girls" ... then what the hell does that make Nikki and Brie?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Paige and AJ showing up the Bellas so easily XD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not even AJ's little English muffin / the bloody Divas Champion can salvage this.

brb popping molly


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

But. She already did quit. Wat.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I...QUI-_IIIIIIIIIIIITTTT_!!!!


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

where are the 'boring' chants. This shit is painful


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what is even going on anymore


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AJ almost made this shit watchable


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Troll babies... lmfao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Nikki was pissed when Brie quit the first time, and now she wants her to quit again LOL
what an awful storyline


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Then why does no one like the Big Show? :draper2


I like bi sho, there goes your argument


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Umm she already quit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

COME ON DIVAS JUST GET NEKKID ALREADY


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yo this shit is still going? fpalm


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

YES! I want them to QUIT! Go back to that hole cause they're boring.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Paige face :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish they both died in the womb.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Brie's such a bad actress. Always screams the last word of her sentences."

Nikki: "I want you to QUIT." And she gets a pass for it? Fake boobs are that distracting? 

They are both awful on the mic.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is going on here? I lost track.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Was Paige supposed to get hit there?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I've just done bath salts.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe one day the Bellas will realize women look better with minimal makeup.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd's boring chants are getting to the point of extreme "get this shit over with".


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

2 energy drinks are not enough for this...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*FUCK THIS SHIT* :trips6


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Was that a botch? I think Paige is really hurt...


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Why did that take out Paige, why?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Awful


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I changed the channel, and I changed it back to see that Paige and AJ are now in the ring?
What the fuck happened?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, this entire segment was awful. Yes, Aj and Paige included.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

About time Brie did something to Nikki...YES YES YES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Skip that skip.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Paige selling that bump like she's a ref.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Was Paige supposed to get hit there?


She's selling it, so I'm thinking so.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

One of Nikki's Boobs gave Paige a left Hook


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Deserved it. that ugly bitch was pissing me off.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"I could be at home watching Nitro" sign lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A brain dead monkey could write a better more cohesive segment. That was truly some bizarre shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Al_Bundy said:


> Are the Divas seriously leading into the second hour of RAW? fpalm
> 
> Boring chants continue, please.


The hilarious thing is, a while back everybody thought that as Triple H got more power in WWE he'd probably start phasing the Divas out. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Aj Lee's like I could be watching walking dead with Phil than watch this crap.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So was AJ just sent out to try to save it by getting some cheers or?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DA QUEEN :aj3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ is so hot


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Kiss


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

paige took a pretty bad tumble. hope she is 'okay'. #pray4paige


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Woah.
This is what a Tampax commercial really should feature. 5 crazy bitches yelling at each other over family issues, power, belts and other bloody things.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Its was a botch , but Paige playing it off


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki for Divas champion :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Poor Paige.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, that segment was complete bullshit


----------



## A-Jerichoholic (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeezz didn't realise how small aj was


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Honestly, this entire segment was awful. Yes, Aj and Paige included.


This entire RAW has been awful. How did we go from a good RAW two weeks ago to this?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That one dude just yelled "Kiss Her"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good lord, I am soo confused :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Honestly, this entire segment was awful. Yes, Aj and Paige included.


At least they didn't make it worse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"I could be at home watching Nitro" sign LOLOLOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is this bitch gonna book her self vs AJ
:maury

Fucking Steph


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at the "I Could Be At Home Watching Nitro" sign. :clap


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

She should of smack that Steph!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

THAT RANDOM ASS SHOT :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol, Nikki just magically gets up like nothing happend.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish aj lee was on the leaked photos list yesterday.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

This crowd is almost unfathomably silent


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

it wasn't that bad


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanted AJ to hit Steph with the belt


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God I can't take Stephanie's terrible acting. I know the Bellas are worse, but I don't have to see them prance around all the time like Stephanie, who emphasizes the wrong parts of words.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't say I was a huge fan of the segment but I really hope that AJ/Steph stare down was actual foreshadowing and not just WWE messing with us.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that got good for a minute.. then fell quite flat.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck is that Nitro sign :lol?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, that stare down was kinda hot. Sorry.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE is gonna give the title to a Bella and I am gonna cry.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

AJ/Stephanie feud :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So who here downloaded swing copters? 

My high score is 24 :side:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

fatal four away comming..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate those Bella bitches.

Don't even get me hard. Just go away PLEASE


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EMOTIONS ARE RUNNING HIGH TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

Inb4 Reigns is alone in the ring yet he's the one yelling "NO CHANCE, YOU HAVE NO CHANCE" at the heels.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

God this fucking sucks. Are the writers thinking "How can we suck ALL the fun out of this show?", Let's put the diva shit back out there and let it drag on and on.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If I had a farm to bet, I'd bet it on Cena pinning Kane tonight.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

that whole segment was such a train wreck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DX was better after Shawn left IMO.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Yeah, that stare down was kinda hot. Sorry.


:lenny Agree


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige and AJ with the loudest pops of the night. Nikki with the boring chants :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A-Jerichoholic said:


> Jeezz didn't realise how small aj was


Steph and the Bellas were all in heels which made AJ look a lot smaller. But Stephanie was towering over her there.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The fuck was that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

An AJ/Steph feud could actually be pretty cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Segment was garbage, but at least nikki was good to look at.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

brie bellas mic skills killed that segment my god she is bad


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This raw has been a difficult watch, wwe needs to step it up.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> If I had a farm to bet, I'd bet it on Cena pinning Kane tonight.



Richie?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

DX wasn't the turing point........at all.

Nice revisionist history there Trips.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> "I could be at home watching Nitro" sign LOLOLOL





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :lmao at the "I Could Be At Home Watching Nitro" sign. :clap


Let's hope that signs stays up until the show ends.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> EMOTIONS ARE RUNNING HIGH TONIGHT!!!


After that pic you just posted, emotions aren't the only thing that're high tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Steph/AJ tease.... that will be what some marks here wish Bella/Steph was: EPIC.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait, Punk quit when he had to go up against the Authority and HHH. AJ Must be quitting 'cause she's gonna go up against STEPH AND THE AUTHORITY.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

If there's any WWE social media managers reading this...please drop the Bellas segment. Drop it right now. Nobody is enjoying this. It's borderline audial torture. That's a tactic they use in Guantanamo...they torture prisoners by forcing them to listen to horrible sounding things. Please stop doing this to us...please...
:cry


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Coach. said:


> Richie?


:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did Rosa just cut a passable promo on the App?
Talking about walking around naked?
:ass


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

the crowd was being muted because they were chanting Boring and CM Punk, you could hear people chanting but it was being suppressed by the crowd mic volume being turned down.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lordhhhx said:


> They are obviusly setting rose to become heel lol





Kabraxal said:


> Steph/AJ tease.... that will be what some marks here wish Bella/Steph was: EPIC.


They've been hinting at that since when 2012? 2013?


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> DX wasn't the turing point........at all.
> 
> Nice revisionist history there Trips.


This.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Wait, Punk quit when he had to go up against the Authority and HHH. *AJ Must be quitting 'cause she's gonna go up against STEPH AND THE AUTHORITY.*


:batista3


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Raw has been quite good bella twins asidel


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Random AJ and random Paige music, made that 50x more awkward.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

They're going to put the title on the Bellas? Huh?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope this show gets a very low rating. This shit show shouldn't be on TV.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> An AJ/Steph feud could actually be pretty cool.


Leading to a Punk Triple H feud, yes I just went there. unk2


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*NWO* is better than DX


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

legendfan97 said:


> Let's hope that signs stays up until the show ends.


A Nitro rerun from '98 would probably outdraw tonight's Raw in the ratings.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh god, they're replaying it for a third time...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

AJ and Steph segments are always fun.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Nikki was worse than Brie in that segment.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> *NWO* is better than DX



4 Lyfe!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> the crowd was being muted because they were chanting Boring and CM Punk, you could hear people chanting but it was being suppressed by the crowd mic volume being turned down.


They were also chanting YES by the end.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Wyatt and Jericho continues? Ok?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jericho/wyatt steel cage?

Fuck to the yes.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

STEEL CAGE! :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THE FUCK? Jericho Vs Wyatt AGAIN?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What is the point of Wyatt vs Jericho now?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Is that Corey Taylor sitting behind Cole?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Steel Cage matches are boring AF nowadays.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Y2J/Wyatt in a steel cage match :yes


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> This entire RAW has been awful. How did we go from a good RAW two weeks ago to this?


The titty master isn't here to carry it.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

antdvda said:


> Is that Corey Taylor sitting behind Cole?



Oh shit it is!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Usos? Time to hit the head.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Least the Bray promo had a point.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh, fuck this. The absolute worst entrance ever. Pretty much everyone else gets jobber entrances, but we just _had_ to get the Usos' entrance?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

This Raw is a joke. Usos, really ? fpalm


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Crowd shots of indifferent people.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Uso Time! Got my shirt on!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Markus123 said:


> Leading to a Punk Triple H feud, yes I just went there. unk2


This thought had crossed my mind, yes.

Hope this doesn't mean Bray is losing to make Jericho look good heading into his match with Orton.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wyatt in a steel cage? Hopefully this results in the glorious second coming of that kid who sang with a "demonic" voice to help Bray beat Cena. :jordan5


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This Raw is so horrible, I'd rather see Ambrose. And y'all know my dislike for him.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

I could be fapping to real pics of Kate Upton with a gallon of cum on her back instead of watching this...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why do these losers still have the titles.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Is that Corey Taylor sitting behind Cole?


Very possible since he's from there


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Nikki was worse than Brie in that segment.


When is she ever not?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK I MISSED THE BRAY PROMO

Clifs?????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so we have a real tag team and they put them in a single match LOL
this fuckign company
WWFuckery


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I forgot about Star-Goldust doing that heel stunt against the USO. Now Raw about to get interesting unless the writers mess it up.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think they've used the entire roster on this raw.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> This entire RAW has been awful. How did we go from a good RAW two weeks ago to this?


DA LUNATIC FRINGE was saving the show.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Gold and Stardust"
Really creative name work there, boys. Should have gone with GoldStar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shenron said:


> I could be fapping to real pics of Kate Upton with a gallon of cum on her back instead of watching this...


Upton the cum dumpster.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Why are they shoving the loud mouthed high school bitches also known as the Bella Twins down our throats? I would rather have my balls ripped off than watch them.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole USO CRAZY!

Every time he says that I keep getting a flashback of Mike Adamle saying Jamaican Me Crazy! during Kofi matches fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This Raw has gotten worse as time goes by :wall 

If the Supermen stand tall in the end it'll be just as bad as last weeks.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

That satrdust theme song :banderas


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

That divas segment was like a 5th grade schoolplay. Even AJ looked like she had no clue what she was doing


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

skarvika said:


> "Gold and Stardust"
> Really creative name work there, boys. Should have gone with GoldStar.


Isn't it "Golden Stardust"?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ready for them Stardust hate comments :kobe9


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Chrome said:


> A Nitro rerun from '98 would probably outdraw tonight's Raw in the ratings.


Easily


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish they'd give The Usos a hood/ghetto gimmick.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Uso heel turn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

skarvika said:


> Oh god, they're replaying it for a third time...


A perfect way to describe Raw tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> After that pic you just posted, emotions aren't the only thing that're high tonight.


:tommy


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh lord...Goldust saying sorry again...good for usos for beating Goldust and Stardust butts


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody Rhodes is the only guy on the roster with the balls to do a backflip on top of a cage.

Nobody had the balls to catch him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn database errors. Even the servers are tapping out to this Raw. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the hell why you run at him with an "injured" leg.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now normally with JBL supporting GoldStar I would take that as a sign that they truly have turned heel, but considering he also loves the Usos I don't fucking know anything except that JBL is horrible.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige and AJ with the loudest pops of the night. Nikki with the boring chants :lmao


Lol no. Ziggler's and Rollins' were way bigger.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Someone needs to check on that Regent Alien guy. After Paige was tossed around like disposable meat, he might have slit his wrists by now. Either that or he has written a 14 line poem.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes Goldust won.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Holy shit, Goldust went over against an Uso. My mind is blown.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thank you, Goldust.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat guy in the front row


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haven't they attacked them enough already?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that fan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

"He has one leg! Come on!" :ti


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Cody is a God


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That fan being Sarcastic in the crowd LOLOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit at that guy screaming 'COME ON!'


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Now normally with JBL supporting GoldStar I would take that as a sign that they truly have turned heel, but considering he also loves the Usos I don't fucking know anything except that JBL is horrible.


Well, I think here's your answer, beating on the injured limb is about classic heel as it gets.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome smack these yelling jabronies!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT HEEL STARDUST LOOK AT THAT CRAZY MAN :mark: :banderas


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

That mark screaming "DON'T DO IT!! HE'S ON ONE LEG!! DON'T DO IT!!!" :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fair play to the Usos. I never thought they'd have the backing they have and still be around.

A couple of years back when it was prim time players, primo epico, 3mb, Gabriel/Kidd and Sandow/Rhodes, I never seen the Usos being the team still around and champions.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm loving their new attitude.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

no super cena to the rescue?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

how is he supposed to attend superkick parties now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hahahh someone said "walk it off"


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Dustin Rhodes is a gem, by the time he found it and put the whole package together he was so knee deep in Goldust and thus mid-card, I feel just Dustin Rhodes himself as a gimmick would've been a legit main eventer.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DAT SELLING THO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Uso selling like he just got shot with a machine gun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm starting to like the Dust brothers heel turn. Hope they take the belts at NOC. Usos have held them long enough.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Yup this raw is awesome so far


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This show has been absolutely dire.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HEEL STARDUST = RIDDLER


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

GoldStar a heel team. Holy shit, Goldust hasn't been heel in WWE for like over a decade now.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Over/under on GoldStar being on skarvika's top 5 now?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SkandorAkbar said:


> no super cena to the rescue?



Goldie said their time is up :cena5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Cody's expression before that chair shot = :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That "I could be at home watching Nitro" sign is too funny


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe the cosmic key has gone up stardust's ass.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, I'm loving Stardust's expressions. He's coming off as more of the insane while Goldust is more of the leader of the duo. I like it, a lot.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope the references to The Riddler before the match are the sign of Cody turning his Stardust persona into an insane 'Joker' kind of heel gimmick :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The camera guy needs to be fired. This shit is horrible.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Heel Stardust is gold...no pun intended.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liking Gold and Star dust, and I'm off to bed can't be bothered with the 6 man superman shitfest.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

That was brilliant. Heel goldust is always good but stardust just works is well.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm liking the new Stardust and Goldust.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What's with the camera man tonight?:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL agreeing with the faces and saying they crossed the line?

LMFAO this hack is fucking awful. Be a heel you asshole.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Told yall Heel Stardust will be better :kobe9


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol Uso selling like he just got shot with a machine gun.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

This Raw =


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Over/under on GoldStar being on skarvika's top 5 now?


You know me way too well.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yooooooo Kane's abs. He could get it.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Randy in sweat pants :homer3 

??


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

There's no strategy to discuss, just Kane getting pinned by Cena for the zillionth time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp, no matter how bad RAW gets, at least it's not Christly.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> This Raw =


I want everyone to acknowledge this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing is trending for WWE on Twitter. Thank you god and internet.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> There's no strategy to discuss, just Kane getting pinned by Cena for the zillionth time.


Or Reigns. Betting my 10 dollars.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Superman-fest up next?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Welp, no matter how bad RAW gets, at least it's not Christly.


*Chrisley

Get it right


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Christly Knows Best is a good show though. I wish I were one of his kids.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chrome said:


> There's no strategy to discuss, just Kane getting pinned by Cena for the zillionth time.


Yeap. bet a month's salary on it, double or nothing.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Is that Chrisley shit good at all? They promote the hell out of it every break.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Nothing is trending for WWE on Twitter. Thank you god and internet.


???




> #GrowingUpBella
> #HighlightReel
> #AskTotalDivas
> Ryder
> Zack


All those are trending right now.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Christly Knows Best is a good show though. I wish I were one of his kids.


I thought I was the only one:cool2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Yeap. bet a month's salary on it, double or nothing.


Richie no


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jaydash said:


> Is that Christly shit good at all? They promote the hell out of it every break.


I want to watch it so bad
:ti

Looks retarded as fuck though


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Yeap. bet a month's salary on it, double or nothing.


That's going full Richie. You never go full Richie.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Jaydash said:


> Is that Christly shit good at all? They promote the hell out of it every break.



Yas its so funny. Lol his kids are such a mess


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Yas its so funny. Lol his kids are such a mess


Next week WWE reveals the newest reality show brought to us by WWE and The USA Channel - Richie Knows Best :vince$


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Total Divas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King da Perv.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Next week WWE reveals the newest reality show brought to us by WWE and The USA Channel - Richie Knows Best :vince$



:lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

King mentioning a wardrobe malfunction. fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Christly Knows Best is a good show though. I wish I were one of his kids.



Hey.... Nobody wants a douchebag metrosexual father who's millions of dollars in debt!

No wonder his kids seem so fucked up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Did I see a wardrobe malfunction?" :lawler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, they can't even fill three hours with filler so they replay stuff over and over.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

King, you are one perverted old fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Henry and Big Show:

Combined IQ:

35


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Hey.... Nobody wants a douchebag metrosexual father who's millions of dollars in debt!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I heard about him being in debt! Kinda weird after looking at his house/cars/etc. I hope they touch on it the new season.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Cue Big Show heel turn #156014


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Inb4 they fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Did Big Show forget he tag teamed with Ministry Taker in 1999?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Show turning heel


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*cough*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing is trending for WWE on Twitter. Thank you god and internet.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Watch Show Heel turn him at the next PPV


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

30 minute main event? :wall


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This about to a long match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

joseann_alexie
*#MUSICMONDAY action going on this past weekend while in LA, decided to have a little fun ?????*
http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/10678452_312519092265799_59941883_n.mp4

SAAAANG JOJO! 

Dem legs.






*BAWSE!*


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Main event time...Here comes Triple H and Steph


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

45min mainevent
WHHHHHHHAT?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*looking at my watch* 

Uhhhh Huh? This early?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

And Kevin Dunn is bullying the writers along with his racist supporters.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We really need that "Big Show turning on America" storyline


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They did all that like Mark Henry's match with Rusev was about to happen next.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dangit... I started raw 25 minutes ago and have already fastforwarded all the way to being live... Now I actually have to watch a full 40 minutes


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JOHN CENA MUSIC = ON
FATTIES IN THE CROWD = RISE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> joseann_alexie
> *#MUSICMONDAY action going on this past weekend while in LA, decided to have a little fun ?????*
> http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/10678452_312519092265799_59941883_n.mp4
> 
> ...


:trips5 I miss her so much


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Show's really going to turn on America isn't he? :lol fpalm


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

John Cena comes out first


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

main event already?

get ready for 3 commercial breaks during this match.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for Cena :mark: :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*FLIP THAT SHIT SWITCH AND CRANK UP THAT DIARRHEA DIAL, IT'S TIME FOR ROMAN REIGNS GOING OVER IN A 6 MAN TAG AGAIN!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So much for a different Cena


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HHH finally gets to hear the boo's for Cena out by the ring instead of from the back.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Main Event Segment: 7 entrances and 2 commercial breaks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Did Big Show forget he tag teamed with Ministry Taker in 1999?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yikes this crowd has just died out.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yo whoever makes these matchup graphics/animations is good keep them at least


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Big Show's really going to turn on America isn't he? :lol fpalm


No he's not!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Who gets the jobber entrance? Probably Jericho.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I SWEAR IF THEY CUT ROLLINS ENTRANCE SO WE DON"T SEE/HEAR THAT POP


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS 

Love that song


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> JOHN CENA MUSIC = ON
> MY TV = OFF


Fixed 

Peace out y'all. And remember, Cena and Cena 2.0 win lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> I heard about him being in debt! Kinda weird after looking at his house/cars/etc. I hope they touch on it the new season.


I think the show was what got him out of debt.

On MLW last night, Court said he went bankrupt a while back and the show saved him.

He's interesting, especially his sexuality because he won't confirm or deny, other than "It is what it is."


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can Roman please show out in this match? I'd love for him to silence his naysayers.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Who gets the jobber entrance? Probably Jericho.


No one...We have 30+ minutes of raw :lol


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Fixed
> 
> Peace out y'all. And remember, Cena and Cena 2.0 win lol
> 
> ...


Well played.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes Lana, the app is quite stupid indeed.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

Im expecting Reigns to only be in the ring for 2 minutes of this match


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I'll brush your mouth like Colgate!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Can Roman please show out in this match? I'd love for him to silence his naysayers.



He's not because he's shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Can Roman please show out in this match? I'd love for him to silence his naysayers.


We're not naysayers. We're soothsayers.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jericho = the whipping boy for Team Face.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is this match going to go for 30 minutes??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Big Show's really going to turn on America isn't he? :lol fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

45 minute main event...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

There are racist bullies in the back who like Cena!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I SWEAR IF THEY CUT ROLLINS ENTRANCE SO WE DON"T SEE/HEAR THAT POP


:HHH2 You don't want to see Rollins entrance, you're here to see Reigns' entrance. #bestforbusiness


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

skarvika said:


> *FLIP THAT SHIT SWITCH AND CRANK UP THAT DIARRHEA DIAL, IT'S TIME FOR ROMAN REIGNS GOING OVER IN A 6 MAN TAG AGAIN!*


Time to turn off raw and turn on some MST3K


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:lmao

Moment of the night. This bunny is saving the show!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Did Big Show forget he tag teamed with Ministry Taker in 1999?


He forgot that along with forgetting he teamed with Kane back in 05 and 2011.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

FUCK RAW!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes my man Roman


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

First ever jobber entrance that I liked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS
> 
> Love that song


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Elipses Corter said:


> I think the show was what got him out of debt.
> 
> On MLW last night, Court said he went bankrupt a while back and the show saved him.
> 
> He's interesting, especially his sexuality because he won't confirm or deny, other than "It is what it is."



Yeah, his sexuality is actually one of the reasons I tuned in for the series premiere. I was interested to learn more about him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

See they gave Reigns the Half Jobber Entrance :HHH2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Paige vs Brie Bella?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A rematch? :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

If they give this enough time, this will turn out great.


Next RAW sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Next week should be alright.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hope Orton wins the rematch next week.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Y2J!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Next week's raw is shaping up to look good

Jericho/Wyatt
Reigns/Orton 


(Y)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BREAK the walls DOWN!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I've never seen a more rigged poll.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm tired of that overrated pussy Cena getting all the breaks! How many racists college students in this country are supporting white skinheads like him?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jon Bon Jericho :mark:*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So, Cena or Reigns to get the win?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I hope Orton wins the rematch next week.


I'm hoping for the same.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes the Hometown boy Seth


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

they're dulling out seth's cheers.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This rollins theme song is so awesome


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What are they drowning them out now? They're saying he got cheered but you could barely hear it


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins needs a new theme.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton should get the victory on the rematch


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm tried of seeing Kane


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've never seen a more rigged poll.


fpalm


and Slater/Gator buried at the bottom


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> they're dulling out seth's cheers.


pfffft.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Zero pop for orton
:ti

HOLY SHIT


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> Here comes the Hometown boy Seth



Aye I just realized you stay in NC also! Cool


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Thought Trips said it was going to be the DEMON Kane earlier?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've never seen a more rigged poll.


WWE is still counting Big E and Kofi as a tag team? :maury


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Randy getting the last entrance. I approve.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've never seen a more rigged poll.


:nowords


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane is a joke. Has been since he unmasked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Jon Bon Jericho :mark:*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've never seen a more rigged poll.


Seems probable enough to me. :draper2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Only the fat, racist slobs in the 18-35 demographic cheer for Cena!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Zero pop for orton
> :ti
> 
> HOLY SHIT



He's a heel?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow their letting Roman start the 6 man tag match


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cena's wearing khaki shorts, black kneepads, red and yellow sweatbands, green shoes...dude looks like a green bean casserole.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Aye I just realized you stay in NC also! Cool


Greensboro ftw haha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>



he also won the title belts with Sting in WCW in '98.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> He's a heel?



A pop means either boos or cheers dude so no he got no reaction.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL EACH OTHER, DAMNIT (but survive) Orton & Reigns!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Randall for rocking the silver SummerSlam trunks again. Shit looks slick.

WE WANT ROLLINS chants in his homestate. 



kokepepsi said:


> Zero pop for orton
> :ti
> 
> HOLY SHIT


Crowd's been dead for the majority of tonight. :\


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> So, Cena or Reigns to get the win?


Cena to do the smackdown, Reigns to tag Cena on the back or something unwillingly, spear, win, and a standoff with the 2.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> He's a heel?


not even boooos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'WE WANT ROLLINS" Chants.

:mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We want Rollins chants :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh stfu crowd, this can be a great match and Rollins will be in anyways


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

nice try Lawler


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

shut the fuck up lawler


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

stfu Lawler.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck you, King. That's not why they want Rollins in the ring.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

We want Rollins

We want Ziggler

:mark: This crowd.

Lol at Lawler's spin on why they want Rollins.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

"What they mean is they want Rollins in that ring with Reigns" really Jerry?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

We want Rollins chants.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Greensboro ftw haha



Aye haha I'm thinking about going to school up there! I stay in a small town called Henderson smh


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WAT?! Did Lawler just said they want Rollins in the ring because he has unfinished business with Reigns?!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"No, they want Rollins because Reigns" :lawler
Fuck off Lawler.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Roman taking it to everybody


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

King with his stupid shit again :lawler


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Bury the Crowds cheers for Rollins

Acknowledge on Commentary " We Want Rollins " chants

fucking morons:side:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dominating like a boss :reigns


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> Roman taking it to everybody


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

commercial break number one down, 2 to go.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Great. Reigns getting superman booking. Exactly what he needed. fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I make believe something really bad happened to Jerry a year or two ago and he never came back.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've never seen a more rigged poll.


Lol....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

King is so stupid. unk4


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Aye haha I'm thinking about going to school up there! I stay in a small town called Henderson smh


Meh, it's alright around here. I guess you've just gotta know where to go and what to do. It can get boring, sometimes, though.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

New World Order. said:


> pfffft.


They clearly were. He got a pop earlier and got cheers just now because they weren't anticipating it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn it King/Vince, can't even let a guy get cheered in his home town for one night.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"Look to the Sheamus chants"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ofc Reigns will stand tall there, they usually do that before a commercial break. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't help but notice Roman Reigns wrestles like The Undertaker. 

It's no wonder he told everyone at WWE2K15 Axxess he would prefer to wrestle The Undertaker at WM31. 



I bet :reigns idolizes the Undertaker. It's probably why he grows his hair out long, and sports a goatee like classic/gothic Undertaker.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just tuned back in for the main event. Hopefully Orton vs Reigns rematch next week means their feud will end at this point. And they need to either have Orton win or end it with a non-finish.

Hope this talk of Orton not getting his rematch leads to a Brock feud. It needs to happen badly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King don't even know what the fuck he's talking about.

PARTIES OVER GRANDPA


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns' booking is an unfunny joke. Even Cena doesn't get booked as strongly


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Only the fat, racist slobs in the 18-35 demographic cheer for Cena!


Lolwut. This makes no sense.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.



What are you watching?

:kobe9


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

You do hear a boo for Reigns. It's one guy. Probably some fat, turd redditor trying to prove a point.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> :lmao


^


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Michael Sam on Raw next week? WTF?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

so wait, they INVITED Michael Sam? He hasn't even agreed? :maury


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL @ "first openly gay player" being their selling point on that Michael Sam ad


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is how we'll combat the NFL games! We'll have a football player on the show. :vince5


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He was invited, that doesn't mean he accepted and will be there.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Obviously Michael Sam isn''t going to show up. That's a fucking PR disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lawler is a moron with that stupid spin on the Rollins chants.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

MICHAEL SAM?? ON RAW???


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

they are talking about Michael Sam? . . . Why?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Michael Sam "invited"? WWE is so pathetic and desperate for mainstream attention its embarrassing. You put on a wrestling product, just do wrestling.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Stupid question, but has Reigns actually used a move in this match?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember the days when WWE's RAW is WAR ratings were crushing NFL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I can't help but notice Roman Reigns wrestles like The Undertaker.
> 
> It's no wonder he told everyone at WWE2K15 Axxess he would prefer to wrestle The Undertaker at WM31.
> 
> I bet :reigns idolizes the Undertaker. It's probably why *he grows his hair out long, and sports a goatee like classic/gothic Undertaker.*


Same here, only I UNINTENTIONALLY look like the two. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Badass back breaker from the top turnbuckle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't be surprised if Michael Sam accepts after he sees the word "RAW."


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Now Seth wants in when Roman is down and hurt


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Stupid question, but has Reigns actually used a move in this match?



He has used the dreaded punch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The kid from SummerSlam is back!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like we've got another lone "Let's go Cena" kid


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.


Most likely a sarcastic post, but Reigns is pretty smooth in the ring.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

same kid?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that the same kid from Summerslam?

Cena not even in the ring, punk.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Darren young coming back with a Michael Sam gimmick


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Would Sam and Darren Young have a segment, I'm being serious here too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Shit! "Let's Go Cena" kid is there!!! 
Well I could have swore I heard it just now.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't be surprised if Michael Sam accepts after he sees the word "RAW."


:ti


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

might as well invite President Obama at this point. 

doesn't matter if he doesn't accept, advertise it anyway. :vince$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if they booked Michael Sam before or after he didn't make a team?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't be surprised if Michael Sam accepts after he sees the word "RAW."


:westbrook5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.


Uh, g8 b8 m8. fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dude in the Green shirt (front row) cheering for cena?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I remember the days when WWE's RAW is WAR ratings were crushing NFL.


Did this actually happen?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You guys see that? The crowds are already starting to confuse Reigns and Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMMIT ORTON WHY DIDN'T YOU RAP THERE!?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't be surprised if Michael Sam accepts after he sees the word "RAW."


:lmao :lmao Gold


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They Invited Michael Sam, Watch it Flo Rida come out in Football gear next week.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Y2J in now!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Would Sam and Darren Young have a segment, I'm being serious here too.


They would have something more.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena is going to turn heel here


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:lmao at Cena bitching about not getting the hot tag.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I remember the days when WWE's RAW is WAR ratings were crushing NFL.


Any proof?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> Cena is going to turn heel here



Pfft!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Did this actually happen?


Not sure, but they were definitely at least in the NFL's universe back then. WWE is like an unpopped pimple on the NFL's ass these days.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This match is awesome


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:maury @ Cena taking that Rollins knee


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

pretty good match actually.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

holy shit another ad


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

break? 7 mins left? Come on!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SERIOUSLY A COMMERCIAL RIGHT THERE?!?!


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

CODEBREAKER TO THE BREAK LMAO


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL CODEBREAKER AND COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercial break after a finisher was hit? fpalm


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Codebreaker, cut to commercial...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So um... I miss Brock and Ambrose.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG :LOL


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WTF , CODEBREAKER THEN COMMERCIAL? fpalm


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Did they just goto commercial on a fucking finisher!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL fucking commercial break after a Codebreaker


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This match should have been HBK 2.0 :reigns vs Bret Hart 2.0 :cena3


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Commercial right after a Codebreaker. :lmao


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Going to commercial after a codebreaker, are you kidding me?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Codebreaker into the commercial. Seriously?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

What kind of fucking commercial break is this?!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Raw is ad breaks!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

FINISHING MOVE ON ROLLINS

go to adverts

what in the fucktuality


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rollins should do a springboard curb stomp.

3rd fucking commercial for the match?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck this is actually awesome.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

going to commercial after Jericho hits the Code Breaker :fpalm

my God. Fuck This Company.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

really solid match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jericho with The Ad Breaker


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

watching the match on the app on my phone now


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Michael Cole: OMG CODE BREAKER!!!

Director: CUE TO COMMERCIAL!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The CodeBreaker was the Code to go to a commercial Break.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

They really just went to commercials when he hit his finisher though lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lmao, Code Breaker to Commercial!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

TripleHsNose said:


> They would have something more.


All they need is a little bit of Frank Ocean and they'll be set for the night. They may not even make it out of the locker room!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

So who gets the pin? Can Rollins win one for his home town?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol if the match ends on the app.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Jericho with The Ad Breaker


Break the ads down. For those about to pay.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Jericho still the best in-ring :mark


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Someone hits a finisher and then they cut immediately to commercial. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> Lol Codebreaker into the commercial. Seriously?


:cole And you can keep up with the fabulous action live on the WWE app!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I swear, Reigns is like a young bret hart mixed with Dean malenko. So smooth and crisp, with a psychological aspect you don't see anymore. Truly one of the all time greats.


W...what the fuck...??
:davey



Flashyelbow said:


> He has used the dreaded punch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's give him more credit than that. He's done the:
- Punch
- Jumping punch
- Leaping punch
- Flying punch
- Running punch
- Running and jumping punch
- Samoan drop
- Hopping punch


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> watching the match on the app on my phone now


:cole


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Remember back in the day when they didn't do commercials during matches? I'd be okay with longer commercials in between matches/segments.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

skarvika said:


> W...what the fuck...??
> :davey
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now, he had a clothesline too.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

For a split second I wondered if that was an emergency cut.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Did this actually happen?


I seriously doubt it.

MNF was averaging a 13.7 during the 1999-2000 season, which was the peak of the Attitude Era.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?


umm no


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?


Yes. This crowd was alive to start the show, and now... if Rollins wasn't here tonight my goodness this is one pathetic sight to see.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

skarvika said:


> W...what the fuck...??
> :davey
> 
> 
> ...



Well at least he got a Somoan Drop though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?











Smells like shit but Mizark still had some.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love Jerry lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?


No, it was even shittier that this last week.


Tonight's just a bit dull, not out and out bad.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?


I haven't watched most of it, like literally 16 minutes, and I can honestly hand on heart say it is just really dragging its heels atm, a Fucking travesty of a show.

The main event is miles better than last week though, and at least they are trying with the Bella feud, so not quite as horrid.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

match picking up...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine if WCW Nitro on the WWE Network aired during the same hours of RAW live?

:maury


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> No, it was even shittier that this last week.
> 
> 
> Tonight's just a bit dull, not out and out bad.


Multiple Bella segments would like a word with you.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This raw just won't ever end


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

John Cena wants in bad


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena going to beat down Reigns and Jericho after one of them takes the pin. Cena joins the authority


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Are we all in agreement this RAW has been absolute shit and it even was shittier than last week?


Last weeks RAW was the WOAT. So no, I don't agree.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Parker said:


> Imagine if WCW Nitro on the WWE Network aired during the same hours of RAW live?
> 
> :maury


WCW saves the WWE Network. :faint:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> This raw just won't ever end


Just 5 minutes left


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Since when does Kane put on hour long submission holds, this mofo just used to kick ass now he's regulating to submission holds?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This match is already better than everything on last week's RAW.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tag in Reigns so I can see a Pissed off Cena


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, what story are they trying to sell with Cena on the apron looking like he's about to throw a hissy fit for not being tagged in? He looks obnoxiously disappointed.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm actually watching Kane and Jericho main eventing RAW, they had a last man standing match at Armageddon in the year 2000...this is 14 years later.

Imagine if the WWF Superstars main event in 1990 was the same as 2004....that's 14 years...the business really hasn't changed much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Barrett and can't believe I'm gonna say this... Daniel Bryan...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> This raw just won't ever end


Replace "song" with "Raw"


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seriously, what story are they trying to sell with Cena on the apron looking like he's about to throw a hissy fit for not being tagged in? He looks obnoxiously disappointed.



He wants to sue whoever doesn't tag him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Cena should turn heel tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL CENA


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena is going to give himself an aneurysm.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Multiple Bella segments would like a word with you.


That whole shitty Bella segment from last week with 'PLEASE NIKKI NO!' and 'I WISH YOU'D DIED IN THE WOMB!' already had a word with me, along with the whole 'Super Cena destroys The Wyatts' bullshit in the main event fpalm

Tonight's not been quite _that_ bad.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't like Cena :-/


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA UDREA CENA MACHKA


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

CENA IN!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This fucking motherfucker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's facial expressions are the worst.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm cool with the match though, but Fuck John Cena.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

"HERE COMES CENA" why can't it be "HERE COMES THE PAIN"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

That looked sloppy


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this crowd is SO into Cena, even i'm surprised.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena almost killed rollins.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a sloppy ass suplex John.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Why


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this motherfucker almost killed rollins


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Cena tagged Reigns in to get the win.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:no
Well, that settles it. I'm gonna see how NOC goes. I think me and my friend Mark may stop watching after that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

fuck this shit lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

da flying hug!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish the wwe had a champion, you know, for storyline purposes.... Oh, wait


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was really boring for a main event.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Kane eats the pin. 

didn't see that coming.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

ROMAN, CHRIS AND JOHN WINS!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sickening ending.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rollins buried by Cena


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Isn't that good enough HHH!?! DID YOU SEE THOSE THREE MOVES I DID!?!?"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can Kane retire already? He's fucking horrible these days.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane getting Spear'd again :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins wit DAT SELL DOE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I smell a Cena vs HHH match at Wrestlemania 31


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, Rollins just got :berried


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Rollins just can't win tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Anddddd let the IWC riot commence :maury


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I hate this. This is like Cena's reign of terror redux.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's so sloppy. Please no more suplexes. Stick to the weak ass AA.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:rollins just got burried :cena3


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

#BuryingAllTheYoungTalentICan

#Cenation


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Decent ending! Glad the crowd got back into it. They were dead quiet for a good while. Nice pop for Cena, but no need to do that Rollins. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it. Authority is screwing over Cena at Night Of Champions.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Congrats Cena, you had 30 seconds of offense, didn't even get the pin, and were whining the whole match because you weren't tagged in. Really proves you deserve a title shot :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. I turn it back for the last 4 minutes just to see if anything interesting happens.

Lol. No.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

My man, showing Trips how its done

The CHAMP

IS

HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:cena3


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck? So is Cena trying to incorporate the German Suplex as one of his main moves now?

Fuck off.

Can't remember the last time Cena did one before Lesnar destroyed him at Summerslam.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Same old shit but still, fuck off Cena.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh boy Orton vs Reigns on Raw next week! Woohoo!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Almost looks like Rollins leg is broken lel.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

They remind everyone they invited Sam to RAW as the go off the air. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Baltimore, huh?

*I'LL BE THERE!* Not really.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They might as well go back to taping RAWs with these silly next week preview matchcards.


TAG ME IN


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Cena needs to retire!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tag me in


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

wtf did Cena do? Jericho did everything.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He better fucking lose to Brock


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

TAG ME IN! LOL


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh cool so the Cena overcoming the odds storyline continues.

Any predictions on who he takes out next week?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tag me in! :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck off and die Cena


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So what is the big deal about Michael Sam? Like, I get that he wasn't picked up by any teams because they didn't want the distraction associated with having the first gay player but is there more to the story? Why does the WWE give a fuck besides a blatant publicity grab?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> Oh boy Orton vs Reigns on Raw next week! Woohoo!


And Jericho vs Wyatt. It's like we've gone backwards an entire month.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cena holding the sign the wrong way :lol


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I sincerely hope Sam turns down the invite. Have some self respect, dude.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A steel cage match for Wyatt and Jericho? What? They haven't even been in a conversation together for two weeks. Why the hell are they suddenly stuck in a cage together?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wished that would of been a "CENWINSLOL" sign he held up


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

These crazy endings always keep me on the edge of my seat... It's just like back in the day when I HAD to tune in the following week to see how things would turn out.

<_<


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

TAG ME IN


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Forum implosion in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was okay I guess. Beginning was pretty good, Miz, uh... other stuff I can't remember now, etc. Kind of boring though. Not nearly as bad as last week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Lol. I turn it back for the last 4 minutes just to see if anything interesting happens.
> 
> Lol. No.


Darn


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Rollins getting dat hometown vip treatment


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tag me in? Not cool to steal Roman's sign Cena!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

TAG ME IN LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO Cena


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So IF Michael Sam is there next week he is going to have a open mic? What is he going to say? He tried to make the team and was cut like the other guys that were cut.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cena my *****


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SUPER MONSTER CENA WINS AGAIN! I gotta admit I like the stiffness.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That was not compelling television in the least. Miz and a 45 year old Goldust were the best parts of the show. That's a problem.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That "tag me in" sign though lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Who the fuck is michael sam?


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Was he trying to hold up the TAG ME IN side of that sign?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

next week :banderas


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dat hard sell for RAW next week. 

Monday Night Football is gonna murder them regardless lol*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did he really just hold the sign the wrong way? :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Sickening ending.


My cat knocked over a plant and I decided to hold off on cleaning up the mess to continue watching Raw. In retrospect, I think I would have rather just been picking up dirt instead.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena wins every week so he can lose at PPV. simples.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did he intentionally raise up the "TAG ME IN" part of the sign or was that a accident? lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I come back to watch the main event and I just end up getting pissed off. What the fuck else is new with this garbage?

I have no desire to see what else happened during this show and that actually makes me sad. This was must-see shit for me back in the day, now it's watered down trash.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

If the sign said "CENAWINSLOL" it would be McMahon laughing at the IWC again.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> So what is the big deal about Michael Sam? Like, I get that he wasn't picked up by any teams because they didn't want the distraction associated with having the first gay player but is there more to the story? Why does the WWE give a fuck besides a blatant publicity grab?


No there isn't anything more. And yes it is a publicity grab, and a lame attempt to get viewers from Monday night football.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


LOL Cena with the fucking botch

He is the worst. The worst.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Too much Bella stuff
Everything else was just meh
Was expecting Cena to show more intensity to justify last weeks booking but it was same old Cena he just did a bigboot to rollins 
:ti

Best part was Miz
Damn thats kind of a new low

TILL NEXT WEEK


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Cena is acting like a bitch crying to HHH.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Dat hard sell for RAW next week.
> 
> Monday Night Football is gonna murder them regardless lol*


I know I will be watching football next week. My team (Giants) are playing!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

They're gonna give Michael Sam an open mic next week? What do they expect him to do, cut a shoot promo on the Rams for cutting him?? 

that actually could be entertaining


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TAG ME IN! :lol G'night all!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:clap


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

And some people still pretend like they don't want Punk back.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince really thinks people are going to tune out of the first Monday Night Football of the year to see Michael Sam? That being said, since it's an early start the first week, if the Giants offense is anything like it was in preseason...than he may be onto something.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


ladies and gentlemen, your face of the company. :ti

glad I'm not the only one who noticed that shit.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

autechrex said:


> No there isn't anything more. And yes it is a publicity grab, and a lame attempt to get viewers from Monday night football.


And its already working. 

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...hael-sam-to-appear-on-sept-8-monday-night-raw


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

''Me After RAW''


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> da flying hug!!


AND DA JUMPING PUNCH!


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Who the fuck is michael sam?


Darren Young's Cousin.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:cena2

>didnt get the pin
>theme still plays


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> LOL Cena with the fucking botch
> 
> He is the worst. The worst.


What did he botch? Hit on the left side of the head and spin to the right. Didn't know there was a proper way to take a bump off a move new to wrestling.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

A Michael Sam shoot on the rams >>> anything else they'd have to offer us


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


AM I supposed to be noticing anything?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Miss Ambrose's large forehead.

If this was Russo it would be Rihanna vs. Tyra Banks vs. Dean Ambrose in a Triple Threat FOREHEAD ON A POLE MATCH


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So with the Wyatt-Jericho steel cage match next week where does this lead their match at NOC?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Complain complain complain..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> And some people still pretend like they don't want Punk back.


And what exactly is Punk gonna do?

When the shows was centered around him in 2012 with him getting the spotlight, the product was even worse than it is now. One guy doesn't change the shows. It's 3 hours and the problem is they don't do anything meaningful with them.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


The face WWE executives are going to make next week when the ratings come in. 

Monday Night Football IS a double-header, which means from the moment RAW goes on the air they will get utterly pounded in the meaningful demos. 

#NFLIsGonnaMurderYou

That should be trending lol.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Did he intentionally raise up the "TAG ME IN" part of the sign or was that a accident? lol


It was by accident. The other side of the sign said U (no sign) C ME but he held up the wrong side.

I am hoping for a very loud TAG ME IN chant next week when he comes to the ring.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> And some people still pretend like they don't want Punk back.


I don't. Ever. Period. That being said.

There was a Star Trek Movie marathon on SciFi and I forgot about!! I could have been watching that this whole time!!
:jose


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TCcarnage said:


> So with the Wyatt-Jericho steel cage match next week where does this lead their match at NOC?


Jerishow + Henry against the Wyatt Family. Elimination three man tag match.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Natecore said:


> What did he botch? Hit on the left side of the head and spin to the right. Didn't know there was a proper way to take a bump off a move new to wrestling.





Parker said:


> AM I supposed to be noticing anything?


the fact Cena started spinning around before Rollins even got there causing him to miss completely. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Parker said:


> AM I supposed to be noticing anything?


I don't notice anything wrong either.

But whatever it is, FUCK JOHN CENA!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Parker said:


> AM I supposed to be noticing anything?


No. You're not missing anything. Perfect sell by Cena. Some people are just idiots and blame others. 

The height Rollins had was sick. Hopefully you noticed that.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TCcarnage said:


> So with the Wyatt-Jericho steel cage match next week where does this lead their match at NOC?


They didn't think that far ahead. 

They are only looking at keeping themselves from utterly dying in the ratings next week. 

When is the last time they advertised, not one, but TWO matches for next week right before going off the air? 

Exactly.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> And some people still pretend like they don't want Punk back.


Nope I'd pass on that. Can't stand that guy..


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Natecore said:


> No. You're not missing anything. Perfect sell by Cena. Some people are just idiots and blame others.
> 
> The height Rollins had was sick. Hopefully you noticed that.


I hate Cena but I didn't see anything wrong with what he did.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> the fact Cena started spinning around before Rollins even got there causing him to miss completely. fpalm


Umm...










Your assumption is very inconclusive. I guarantee you that if it was Jericho who sold that the exact same way you all wouldn't say jack shit.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> the fact Cena started spinning around before Rollins even got there causing him to miss completely. fpalm


Haha sure he did.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't think that was a botch. I think Cena just avoided that super curb stomp or whatever it was supposed to be.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Parker said:


> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore it, they have no point. I watched it like 2 times and didn't see shit


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

This Raw gets a 2/10.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

If the "Tag Me In" spot was an accident, why does a Cena fan have a "Tag Me In" sign during a match that saw nobody tag Cena in until the end and fit with the story of the match?

Obvious plant, obvious Cena spot.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope they get sub 2.0 ratings next week. Pull your fucking heads out of your asses WWE.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL it wasn't a botch and yet it was so obviously was a botch that even the commentators had to cover for it "Cena moved out of the way....uh, no wait, Rollins grazed him!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Random said:


> This Raw gets a 2/10.


And that's being generous.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Haven't gone through the thread but DOES ANYONE ELSE THINK DOLPH ZIGGLER LOOKS LIKE A PUMPED UP C C DEVIlLE?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lmao , Rollins looked so weak


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> And that's being generous.


Yep. :agree:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


> Lmao , Rollins looked so weak



Hunter's like "I shouldn't have put this fucking cunt over 8 years ago..."


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This was the first entire Raw I've watched for over a month. It was okay. I've read a lot of people shit on Brie for her feud, but after those skits with Nikki explaining all the terrible things Brie has done, I have to side with Brie if those things are true.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Hunter's like "I shouldn't have put this fucking cunt over 8 years ago..."


:lol

Trips, you created a monster. :fuckedup


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I wish I'd known this was going to be an episode of Total Divas before I tuned in tonight.

And I'm not just talking about the females.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> Lmao , Rollins looked so weak


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Show started strong with the first two segments of the Highlight Reel and the champs vs. contenders tag match, but after that it was a sinking ship and nothing was saving it. 

From a logic standpoint, if Triple H was using that main event to decide a number one contender for the World Title, why in the world would John Cena willingly tag in Roman Reigns to pick up the pin? Shouldn't Reigns be considered the favourite in that case? Even Jericho had a better showing than the one minute man, John Cena. Oooooh, but he hit the AA on Rollins after the match. That'll get you a title match. fpalm

Terrible logic in that main event. It just made no sense.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> I hope they get sub 2.0 ratings next week. Pull your fucking heads out of your asses WWE.


My buddy Mark slapped his hands on his legs, got up and said "Yep." with a sigh and walked away. I think he's :done and depending on how NOC goes aka Lesnar doesn't go over and Reigns wins _anything_, I will be too.
I'm gonna go tweet my displeasure, and I might even make a vine!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

-RAW tonight was crap and they know that it would be because now they are trying to use Michael Sam to get people to watch RAW instead of the first Monday Night Football games of the season. After these past couple of episodes, no chance in hell that i'm passing football for RAW. Pathetic.

-The Bellas feud sucks. No one cares. You have Nikki and Stephanie walk out to the ring every week to confront brie and say some story? Why should anyone care?

-They are trying hard to make Rusev work but its not working.

-Highlighting the Total Divas show and mentioned that Rosa would be on the show now. Why should anyone care about Rosa? Her biggest success was being a valet for 2 guys who are now a joke under a different gimmick.

-Fear Cena. We should all buy in to Cena being ready for Brock just because he "ruthlessly" uses the AA on people. Slamming Rollins on the table with the AA.. yeah, that will show Brock who German Suplexed you over and over again.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Show started strong with the first two segments of the Highlight Reel and the champs vs. contenders tag match, but after that it was a sinking ship and nothing was saving it.
> 
> From a logic standpoint, if Triple H was using that main event to decide a number one contender for the World Title, why in the world would John Cena willingly tag in Roman Reigns to pick up the pin? Shouldn't Reigns be considered the favourite in that case? Even Jericho had a better showing than the one minute man, John Cena. Oooooh, but he hit the AA on Rollins after the match. That'll get you a title match. fpalm
> 
> Terrible logic in that main event. It just made no sense.


WWE Creative at its finest.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think I've ever watched MNF but thats gonna change next week...Mabye it'll help me get better at madden too. Anything to keep my mind off this shit


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So much bad to say about tonight's RAW. Just don't really have the care. I'm not excited at all for next weeks RAW, let alone the ratings these two are going to draw out to. Can't wait to hear some podcasts reactions to it though. :lol


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Not a good/bad raw. But a step-up from last weeks raw.
Im kind of riding the fence on this one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NoC better be fucking amazing with how shit RAW has been. No excuse.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The whole Highlight Reel/Six-Man tag stuff tonight was a mess all around:

-HHH decides out of the blue that Cena hasn't proven he deserves a rematch (even though Cena just ran through the entire Wyatt family, is contractually guaranteed the rematch, and the damn match is already set and advertised heavily).

-Rollins wants a title match even though he already has a guaranteed title match whenever the fuck he wants.

-Kane, Jericho and Reigns want one just because they're in the segment already.

-Orton just wants his damn rematch. He's technically had two title matches since WM, but they were both multi-man matches (which also featured Reigns and Kane). I don't know the "rules" of rematch clauses, but some on the forum say it's a one-on-one rematch (which Orton never had). So I don't know where Jericho's assertion of Orton having a thousand matches came from (I know it was hyperbole, but still).

-So alright, HHH decides that these guys need to prove themselves as contenders. So he does it with a match in which three people are deemed victorious. Not a six-way, not a series of singles matches, not a match that would make ONE GUY stand out, but a fucking six-man tag (thank god there were six guys in the ring who were equally split into face/heel factions at the time).

-So come match time and the entire match Cena is just itching to get the hot tag (to the point he's actually pandering to the crowd with over-the-top expressions like he's intentionally being ignored). The fucker finally comes in, has the least amount of offense out of everyone in the damn match, and after all that, GIVES REIGNS THE FINAL MOVE AND PIN. So is Reigns now the most deserving of the title shot? What was the match supposed to prove? I hate CENAWINSLOL as much as the next guy, but at least it would've made sense that he proved he was deserving if he got the pin!

And let's not even get me started on what Cena's lawsuit threats were supposed to accomplish. Trying to sell Cena's new vicious attitude and badassery while he drops lines like "I'm going to sue you!" Could've dropped that entire part of the angle and it would be more effective.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> NoC better be fucking amazing with how shit RAW has been. No excuse.





Spoiler:  Night of Champions



It won't be.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not one to ever miss RAW. But, with the way the current product is going, I'm seriously debating watching Monday night football next week. Why not?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

me and my friend Mark are definitely watching MNF next week.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

fiddlecastro said:


>


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Went right to Nitro after, on the second episode... amazing how night and day it is. I mean, 95 wasn't perfect for Nitro but it's still so much better than the trash witnessed the past two weeks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Honestly, I'm not one to ever miss RAW. But, with the way the current product is going, I'm seriously debating watching Monday night football next week. Why not?


Not only that, there's two MNF games and Chargers/Cards is intriguing as hell, imo.

Edit: From NY? Are the Giants your team? If so it's a no brainer.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

cena did'nt even look at other side of the sign i would of laughed if it said fuck you Vince lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So, what's worse? 2009/2010 or 2014 Raw in its current state?

I say that as someone who didn't watch at all in 2009 and didn't watch until August in 2010.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> So, what's worse? 2009/2010 or 2014 Raw in its current state?
> 
> I say that as someone who didn't watch at all in 2009 and didn't watch until August in 2010.


i'd say 2014 is worse just because wwe has so much good talent on the roster they have no excuse


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The only highlights:

-"WWWE"

-Miz

-"Tag me in"

I've taken everything in stride up to this point, pathetic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> So, what's worse? 2009/2010 or 2014 Raw in its current state?
> 
> I say that as someone who didn't watch at all in 2009 and didn't watch until August in 2010.


Hmmm, that's tough. I definitely like the Raw roster more now. And compared to SD/ECW in '09 Raw was absolute shit. So I'm gonna go with '09.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

RAW With No Dean Ambrose SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> So, what's worse? 2009/2010 or 2014 Raw in its current state?
> 
> I say that as someone who didn't watch at all in 2009 and didn't watch until August in 2010.


Didn't watch in 2009 but 2010 was better. Atleast there weren't so many bella segments, not that it was good back then.
They have so much great talent now but mis-used into oblivion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


Monday night football its about time


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if anything good happened tonight or should I skip this weeks episode?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Skip it all.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Skip it all.


Thanks. Repped!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

evilshade said:


> Can anyone tell me if anything good happened tonight or should I skip this weeks episode?


I'd just recommend the Bo Dallas/Jack Swagger segment, the Henry/Show vs Wyatt Family match, Ziggler/Sheamus vs Miz/Cesaro (especially for the Sandow part) and I'd say that's it. The Bo segment is awesome though.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus I miss Bryan.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow I was bord reading the results, it's been months since I've watched raw and this show is a prime example of why


----------



## ScarrDragon (Jan 3, 2013)

WWE in 2009 was in a better state. SmackDown and ECW were awesome. Even RAW was tolerable at times.


----------



## Justdawg08 (Jun 26, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Honestly, I'm not one to ever miss RAW. But, with the way the current product is going, I'm seriously debating watching Monday night football next week. Why not?


That's how I feel.

If for no other reason than simply taking a viewer away from RAW and adding it to another show. They need to get the message...

Cesaro was great as always, but why must he be buried in random corners of the freaking show? Between him and Seth Rollins, I have absolutely nothing else that I enjoy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I just been following and reading the results. Haven't watched RAW in a few weeks. I tried to hold on until Night of Champions, but fuck this :lol. I think it's finally time for one of those long breaks. Get it together WWE...

Thank God football is back :zayn3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

TAG
ME
IN


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Raw is so damn boring. I found myself dozing off trying to get through it. First time I watched it in months. Now I remember why.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Raw looks genuinely terrible, from reading the results.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What's up with Paige's facial expressions? She looks like a pale muppet.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

One of the worst episodes of the year for me.

Didn't help that the crowd was so dead.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES" *
+Opening promo with Triple H and Jericho banter with each other. Rollins being cheered.
+The Miz and Cesaro beating Sheamus and Ziggler. Can't complain although Damien Mizdow deserves better.
+I actually have no problem with the Steph, Bella Twins, AJ and Paige segment. I can see the complaint for it due to the Bellas getting this huge push. But it was nice to see AJ and Steph go face to face. Hopefully the Divas Title Match becomes a Fatal Four-Way instead.
+Looks like Goldust and Stardust are heel now. Their lack of crowd response is still sad.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Total Divas tag match was kept short.
-Big Slow and Mark Henry vs Luke Harper and Erick Rowan was a slow match. 
-Swagger beating Axel. Adam Rose beating Titus O'Neil. Rusev defeating Zack Ryder.
-Super Cena and Super Reigns looking tall at the end. Cena wins. Lol...

I yearn for a better show and booking. Not looking good with MNF back next week.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> LOL Cena with the fucking botch
> 
> He is the worst. The worst.


wheres the botch? fpalm


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The product is so much worse than any other point in the history of the company


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JC00 said:


> The product is so much worse than any other point in the history of the company


It sucks because there's so much talent on the roster too.


----------



## Justdawg08 (Jun 26, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> wheres the botch? fpalm


IDK if you're being sarcastic or didn't see it.. either way I just want to say..

Cena's attempted back suplex on Seth Rollins was cringe worthy, pretty much threw him backwards onto his neck... and like other's have said.. by gawd... he damn near killed Seth Rollins!


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Another terrible but still better than last week's RAW*

It sucked.. Really it did.

This fucking Nikki vs Brie fued can go die in hole.. Nobody gives a shit and its boring as fuck..

Then we have Superman Cena waiting all match to come in and do his 5 moves of doom and his stupid ass AA finisher..

John Cena's promo burns my ears.. Roman Reings is shit too at the mic.. Atleast he aint cringeworthy..

Roman Reings just does superman clotheslines and Superman punches in the match and kane sucks = Boring main event..

Next RAW we will have - Orton vs Reings (Orton must win,Keep him credible)

Bray Wyatt vs Jericho in a steel cage (By god how long ago did we last see that? Oh Extreme rules)

Ugh fuck I hate this Nikki vs Brie fued ugh..


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Another terrible but still better than last week's RAW*

I dont know why you make this thread when you can easily post this in the official Raw discussion thread.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Another terrible but still better than last week's RAW*



Dilan Omer said:


> It sucked.. Really it did.
> 
> This fucking Nikki vs Brie fued can go die in hole.. Nobody gives a shit and its boring as fuck..
> 
> ...


Reigns isn't cringe worthy, sure about that?

Beliiieeeve thaaaattt!!

At least Cena can actually cut a damn promo and make it memorable.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Another terrible but still better than last week's RAW*



Heath V said:


> Reigns isn't cringe worthy, sure about that?
> 
> Beliiieeeve thaaaattt!!
> 
> At least Cena can actually cut a damn promo and make it memorable.


Okay fine Cena can cut a promo buts it always same old shit


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

JC00 said:


> The product is so much worse than any other point in the history of the company


worse than this eraunk2


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

glad i skip this Raw.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> Not only that, there's two MNF games and Chargers/Cards is intriguing as hell, imo.
> 
> Edit: From NY? Are the Giants your team? If so it's a no brainer.


Jets fan, actually, haha! Not sure how to feel about my team this upcoming season. But, Cards and Chargers is gonna be an awesome game. I can safely say, I'll be watching MNF but maybe on commercials tune into RAW. But, those quick tune-ins is all RAW deserves, IF THAT at this moment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Another terrible but still better than last week's RAW*



Dilan Omer said:


> Bray Wyatt vs Jericho in a steel cage (By god how long ago did we last see that? Oh Extreme rules)


Extreme rules was Cena/Wyatt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW *"LIKES" *
> +Opening promo with Triple H and Jericho banter with each other. Rollins being cheered.
> +The Miz and Cesaro beating Sheamus and Ziggler. Can't complain although Damien Mizdow deserves better.
> +I actually have no problem with the Steph, Bella Twins, AJ and Paige segment. I can see the complaint for it due to the Bellas getting this huge push. But it was nice to see AJ and Steph go face to face. Hopefully the Divas Title Match becomes a Fatal Four-Way instead.
> ...


You can't say you yearn for better booking and then complain because Swagger finally had a fucking legitimate clean finish in like 3 weeks. This is the first time booking has made sense for him since Summerslam, cause he's oh, I dunno, actually being built up for a feud? And Adam Rose is still 'undefeated' and his streak is not going to be broken by Titus O'Neil without proper build up. And do you seriously, legitimately think Ryder had any chance at going over Rusev? He has absolutely no credibility whatsoever and I'm surprised they even let him get offense in.

For once, the booking of the matches in the midcard are actually making sense and no one is actually jobbing, even in the squash match, because both parties got offense.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

The only reason I started watching wrestling again was because of something interesting going on (e.g. Punk cashing in on Edge, HHH vs Orton feud, Punk pipebomb). Now that it's Monday Night Cena again I'm probably just going to skim results and if I see an interesting segment I'll check it out, otherwise nah.

Anyways that's where I'm at. I'm sure there are people who feel the same.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok show. The Authority back is best for business. Heyman, Jericho and Orton too. The opening segment was pretty fun and LOL at John Cena threatening to sue WWE. His character is actually fucking insufferable right now to the point that I literally burst out laughing when he said it and then :lmao when Hunter called him on it. Fuck off with that shit lol. Good guy John 'Lawsuit' Cena. He really is a parody of himself at this stage that all you can do is laugh. 

BO DALLAS promo :banderas

And you know what, I think that since his return The Miz has consistently been one of the most entertaining parts of the whole show. This gimmick is gold and he's knocking it out of the park. Awesome stuff from him and Sandow too. 

Main event was fine. Cena's going to steamroll everybody until NOC so the sooner everybody accepts that the easier things will be. Next week looks stacked so hopefully it's better than the past few weeks.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

God I love it whenever Hunter and Y2J are going at it on the mic.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just skimmed the show, happy that I didn't watch it on TV.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

White Essence. said:


> God I love it whenever Hunter and Y2J are going at it on the mic.


That was by far the highlight of the show, nothing else even came close.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH and Y2J going at it on the mic was by far and away the best part of the show, loved it.

Couldn't help but sense genuine dislike/hate between AJ and Steph in that segment, I didn't mind the segment either was rather intriguing.

Heyman, GOAT as usual.

And that is about it, everything else was of very little interest to me, pretty average show as expected.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bo Dallas is hilarious, that is what I got from last night.
I also got that I am missing Dean Ambrose from my television screen that I actually willed him to be in that bunny suit. 
Roman Reigns is getting better on the mic and in the ring. (anyone denying it just doesn't want it to be true)
I actually kinda liked Cena getting in HHH's face, was kinda funny cause he's like an overgrown toddler and was trying to be all serious.
I live for Stardust, I realise this now lol 
AJ and Paige stole the Bella segment quite frankly just from their facial expressions through the whole thing, oh and AJ and Steph being teased YET again.
Oh and Chris Jericho can still make me laugh and make me say 'burn' out loud lol

edit:

I forgot my homebody Damien Mizdow stealing the show from four other superstars in the ring with just being Miz's cheerleader. When he ripped those trousers off and shouted action I nearly fell over laughing (yes I am easily amused)


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I had the main event on fast forward since I've seen enough main event six mans to know what was gonna happen.

The funny thing was, on fast forward, Randy Orton was the only one looking like he was moving in real time. My girlfriend and I had a hoot laughing at that. He is seriously too slow and boring sometimes lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this is the first time in a couple months I didn't watch Raw live and watched it on DVR, and as much as I missed following the Discussion thread, its always great even during shitty Raws, I am glad I did watch this on DVR, there was ALOT I could fast forward through.

When Miz is the best part of Raw (though Bo Dallas was a close second)Raw as got issues. Also PLEASE GOD give us Steph/AJ or should I say "Boss Lady" vs AJ :AJ


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Show started strong with the first two segments of the Highlight Reel and the champs vs. contenders tag match, but after that it was a sinking ship and nothing was saving it.
> 
> From a logic standpoint, if Triple H was using that main event to decide a number one contender for the World Title, why in the world would John Cena willingly tag in Roman Reigns to pick up the pin? Shouldn't Reigns be considered the favourite in that case? Even Jericho had a better showing than the one minute man, John Cena. Oooooh, but he hit the AA on Rollins after the match. That'll get you a title match. fpalm
> 
> Terrible logic in that main event. It just made no sense.


Not only that, but Cena doesn't even start the match. WTF. With the whole story behind the match, why didn't Cena insist on starting the damn match??? Shit logic. The faces didn't even argue over. It made Cena in my eyes look like a bitch. A man now running scared after the beating he was given by Lesnar.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

That awkward moment when divas segment was the best booked segment on the show
AJ jumping aroung with the belt was great.

I would prefer to see Swagger, Titus or Miz taking Romans spot in the main event. THey are just so much more interesting to watch.

Crowd is annoying chanting "Randy Savage" when they bored, why not chant "Benoit"? Atleast it's interesting.
And lol at crowds ignoring Triple H and just cahnting Go Cena, Cena Sucks.

It was a year and I still cant get into Wyatts voice. I like what he says, but his voice makes me want to skip. Fortunately he's really good talker


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bunny vs Slater next week please


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Parker said:


> Bunny vs Slater next week please


:banderas 
But for real, I would love to see Slater finally in the IC or US title picture. enaldo
He fucking deserves it so hard.
I like Titus, but Bo/Slater-Tag-Team would be GOAT.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

You guys need to stop watching live, and comparing 2014 to 2009 is laughable, I quit watching and that's never happened before, even with all the dreadful shit that happens now I can still enjoy a good chunk of the show


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I just read that The Miz's make up artist is a 21 year old wrestler engaged to Mad Man Pondo.. :lmao Any truth to this?

As for Raw.. Not a great show, again. So few highlights;

+ Sheamus/Ziggler vs Miz/Cesaro, second week in a row where a Ziggler match is one of the highlights of the show for me, seeing as I usually don't care about him at all.
+ Opening segment was good
+ Jack Swagger winning a match again.

- Everything else.

Atleast it was a little better than last weeks disaster, so I guess there's that..


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Mqwar said:


>


goat trips owning up to botches


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ok show. The Authority back is best for business. Heyman, Jericho and Orton too. The opening segment was pretty fun and LOL at John Cena threatening to sue WWE. His character is actually fucking insufferable right now to the point that I literally burst out laughing when he said it and then :lmao when Hunter called him on it. Fuck off with that shit lol. Good guy John 'Lawsuit' Cena. He really is a parody of himself at this stage that all you can do is laugh.
> 
> BO DALLAS promo :banderas
> 
> ...


That Bo Dallas promo was amazing. Definitely the highlight of the night for me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Ok show. The Authority back is best for business. Heyman, Jericho and Orton too. The opening segment was pretty fun and LOL at John Cena threatening to sue WWE. His character is actually fucking insufferable right now to the point that I literally burst out laughing when he said it and then :lmao when Hunter called him on it. Fuck off with that shit lol. Good guy John 'Lawsuit' Cena. He really is a parody of himself at this stage that all you can do is laugh.
> 
> BO DALLAS promo :banderas
> 
> ...


Cena really is a parody of himself at this point. It would be sad if it wasn't so hilariously bad. He is insufferable to the point i just can't watch anything he is in without just laughing, and if he beats Lesnar at NOC, he can fuck right off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Best part of RAW was easily when Cena held up the wrong side of the sign at the end.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's got to the point where Cena is so fucking bad that I can't watch the show anymore. He lingers like a drifting, wet fart after a night on the liquor. Now he's supposed to be 'badass' when in fact he just looks like a bone head McDonalds employee who didn't get paid after the manager found out he was shitting in the burgers. So I didn't watch in the end. Heh. 

Some of the matches looked like they were decent but unfortunately I couldn't give a toss, and wow nice to see Big Show/Henry and The Wyatts continue their 'feud'. Fuck off with your 'feuds' WWE. Their first match was good but four - FOUR - weeks in a row? Again, fuck off. 

Adam Rose and his wardrobe full of geeks continue to stink up the place even though he appears for roughly three minutes. We're going to see Bray in yet ANOTHER steel cage match. Cage matches just don't work in this era. I can't remember the last good one I saw. Henry and Rusev looks a decent feud but it's all over the place - is he teaming with Show or fighting for 'MURRICA? Sort it ahhhht! The Divas shit can fuck off too. Thank you Stephanie and your wonderful ideas.

Oh well, at least Bo Dallas made some funnies. Not that I can be bothered to trawl through this swill to find it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The crowd was really awesome last night. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> The crowd was really awesome last night. :lmao


:lmao true, they were better than most of the actual show


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Meh, majority of it I found myself skipping through it all.. Not one of my good RAW's for me. Interesting to see what happens with the bunny though..:


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Only just got around to watching it all. Ok show, bit better than last week


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Seth Rollins got a healthy name chant from the crowd I'm pretty sure it was a bigger pop than Roman, 6/10 raw


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Bigg Hoss said:


> You can't say you yearn for better booking and then complain because Swagger finally had a fucking legitimate clean finish in like 3 weeks. This is the first time booking has made sense for him since Summerslam, cause he's oh, I dunno, actually being built up for a feud? And Adam Rose is still 'undefeated' and his streak is not going to be broken by Titus O'Neil without proper build up. And do you seriously, legitimately think Ryder had any chance at going over Rusev? He has absolutely no credibility whatsoever and I'm surprised they even let him get offense in.
> 
> For once, the booking of the matches in the midcard are actually making sense and no one is actually jobbing, even in the squash match, because both parties got offense.


Because they dont give us a reason for us to care. A lot of the booking is so random. A guy picks up a win and no one gives a damn because that other guy has been jobbing non stop. That's what I don't like about this show at times.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mqwar said:


>


:trips5



Brye said:


> That Bo Dallas promo was amazing. Definitely the highlight of the night for me.


It's flying under the radar for whatever reason. I thought it was hilarious. Great segment. 



The Fab Four said:


> Cena really is a parody of himself at this point. It would be sad if it wasn't so hilariously bad. He is insufferable to the point i just can't watch anything he is in without just laughing, and if he beats Lesnar at NOC, he can fuck right off.


I'm the same and I'm a mark. I take all Cena segments pretty much as a joke these days. Watching Trips put him back in his place after that god awful IF U DNT GIMME MY MATCH IM GON SUE speech was pretty funny. As a big Cena fan he seriously needs to fuck off for a while. He's not even stale at this point. He's so far beyond the mark of being redundant now that all I can do is laugh at him no matter what he does.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Poor Orton. He's gotta carry Reigns again next week. Hope he does a lot of back exercises this week.:sodone


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Reigns/Orton & Jericho/Wyatt's next week though :banderas

Reigns/Orton
Jericho/Wyatt
Cena/Rollins
Nikki/AJ


Give me that next week :banderas


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What the fuck were those Nikki Bella segments throughout the show... Horrible.

Worst RAW of the year.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Devitt vs Stardust...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> Because they dont give us a reason for us to care. A lot of the booking is so random. A guy picks up a win and no one gives a damn because that other guy has been jobbing non stop. That's what I don't like about this show at times.


Considering Swagger tapped out on Smackdown, even going over a jobber is an upgrade. :draper2


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> What the fuck were those Nikki Bella segments throughout the show... Horrible.
> 
> Worst RAW of the year.


if not the worst then def in the top 3 worst. it was 2 hours and 21 minutes of filler. what a fucking boring waste of time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Started watching Raw. Ended watching it within 10 minutes .. the minute Cena started talking about taking HHH to court ....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Started watching Raw. Ended watching it within 10 minutes .. the minute Cena started talking about taking HHH to court ....


Don't worry you didn't miss anything.....But I Never Told Anyone


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did anyone enjoy Heyman's promo? I didn't. I felt that he just took everything he said last month. And dumped it all into one quick 5 minute promo. I guess they told him "K, Heyman just go out and say that shit you said last week and we're good until next week"


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

No Micheal sam next week since he will practice with the dallas cowboys, So any celeb boost in ratings can be safely written off.

Prob for the best really, need to get away from these gimmicky celeb appearances.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't looked all more than 280 pages through, so I don't know if it has been mentioned before. But when Hunter Hearst-Helmsley was in the ring with John Cena at the beginning of Raw, then Hunter Hearst Helmsley said something like: "I am doing what is best for the W. W. W. E every single day". So my question is, what IS the W.W.W.E.? I thought the name of the Company was W.W.E.

Another thing. Why did Michael Cole say that Big Show stood on the second rope, when in fact he only stood on the first rope?

Why is it that Michael Cole can not engage in any conversation with the other commentators? He is always talking for himself and never responds to what the others are saying either to or about him.

Why didn't the commentators show more excitement when Big Show got bodyslammed? One time it was so amazing when someone had the strength to bodyslam Big Show. But apparently that is not impressive anymore.


----------

